# Community > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  What song are you listening to right now?

## mendhak

Toploader - Achilles Heel

----------


## SteveCRM

baba o'rilley

----------


## Gimlin

Cemetary - Strung Out

----------


## crptcblade

They Might Be Giants - Particle man

----------


## Gimlin

> _Originally posted by crptcblade_ 
> *They Might Be Giants - Particle man*


That song OWNZ  :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Spiritualized - Broken Heart

----------


## SLH

Ash - Girl from Mars

----------


## arsmakman

Robert John - The Lion Sleeps Tonight

Wheeeeee-oh, wheee-oh, a-wum-oh-da-ba-whaaay.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## parksie

Terrance and Philip - Uncle F**ker  :Big Grin:

----------


## crptcblade

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

----------


## SLH

> _Originally posted by parksie_ 
> *Terrance and Philip - Uncle F**ker *

----------


## SteveCRM

> _Originally posted by crptcblade_ 
> *The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony*


the moby remix  :Wink:

----------


## mendhak

All Eyes on Me - Goo Goo Dolls.  




> The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony

----------


## parksie

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside

----------


## cafeenman

my fan

In a musically sort of way, it blows.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wally Pipp

The Orb - Towers of Dub 

for some reason. I usually don't like this kind of music ...

----------


## nabeels786

dropkick murphys - heros from our past

----------


## mjlogan

some daft punk track  :Smilie:  cant remember the name at the moment

----------


## parksie

Jean-Michel Jarre - Oxygène  :Cool:

----------


## goudabuddha

Incubus - 11am

----------


## parksie

Eric Clapton - Layla (full 7 minute version)

----------


## numtel

korn - its gonna go away

----------


## nabeels786

operation ivy - room without a window

----------


## SteveCRM

Better Than Ezra - Closer (the whole CD)

----------


## Dillinger4

Strung Out - Fire Cracker

----------


## Bonker Gudd

My CD's broken  :Frown:

----------


## Blinky Bill

No Doubt - Return of Saturn.

----------


## DragonFly

Tall Paul - Can't get enough

----------


## cafeenman

A/C on low.  Cool tune.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaffer

Superstition - Stevie Wonder...

Then my boss telling me to take the ****ing headphones off, the Japs are about  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mendhak

Freshmen - Verve Pipe... 

long time no hear!

----------


## Flustor

Not allowed music in the office, but in my head I've got 

The Logical Song

----------


## Nightwalker83

> _Originally posted by crptcblade_ 
> *The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony*


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ianpbaker

currently listening to the  "The Eminem SHow" album. although I'm not a big fan of his, it's not a bad album  :Smilie:

----------


## arsmakman

This sound comping out of my (2gHz) processor, I think it's called: vvvvvvvvvvvv by vvvvvvvvvvvvv

Here are the lyrics:

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv  vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv-and-so-on-and-so-on-and-so-on

----------


## cafeenman

> _Originally posted by Flustor_ 
> *Not allowed music in the office, but in my head I've got 
> 
> The Logical Song*


What ever happened to those guys?  I loved Supertramp.  Live in Paris was a great album.

----------


## SLH

Foo Fighters - The One

----------


## Yash_Kumar

no one likes Nelly?? (NOT FURTARDO!!)

----------


## Yash_Kumar

> _Originally posted by Ianpbaker_ 
> *currently listening to the  "The Eminem SHow" album. although I'm not a big fan of his, it's not a bad album *


i dont really like eminem that much but there are some real good songs in that album...

Hey... anyone interested in buying a Sony R909 (MD Recorder/Player). I just bought a N1 (NetMD). 

Its in a beautiful condition... I'll gift it with a servired leather carry case... bought everything off Minidisco.com.... Only 5 months old and I'll give it to u at a great price..... w/o a scratch... if u are interested... drop me an email...

if u live in NJ, you could come over an inspect it for yourself... got some pics of it... if u want... I'll be putting it on ebay.com shortly anyway...

----------


## JPicasso

Big Bad Vodoo Daddies

"The Boogie Bumper"

----------


## Kasracer

Rap sucks*





*It had to be said

----------


## techgnome

Queensryche - "Anarchy-X"

----------


## mendhak

U2 - "All I want is you" (+ bonus track)  :Smilie:

----------


## illebille

"Hooligan" - De Heideroosjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daskalos

Stratovarius-ADropintheOcean

Hum..fellinglikenothingtodo;-)

----------


## Daskalos

Megadeth - Holy Wars


Take a look Here:
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=225306&perpage=40&pagenumber=1 
Thisisacoolprogramthatenablesalotofcoolfunctionsintheforum;--þ

----------


## MasterBlaster

Primus- Glass Sandwich

----------


## Acidic

The Offspring - Come Out Swinging.

----------


## mendhak

Wallflowers - Sixth Avenue Heartache

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Three Doors Down - Kryptonite..

----------


## Clothahump

The Promised Land - Lili Haydn

----------


## JPicasso

Pixies - Tony's song

----------


## Acidic

system of a down - I-E-A-I-A-I-O

----------


## Memnoch1207

Linkin Park - Don't Stay

----------


## mudfish

Beatle

----------


## Xcoder

Sesto Sento - Sneaky Sneaky


If anyone knows what Im talking about PM me!

----------


## illebille

Faithless - Mass destruction

----------


## wossname

Busted - Air Hostess

Dude they ROCK!  Yeah woohoooo.  They music is so real, I can, like, really relate, y'know, to what they're saying, init.

Typical busted lyric: "You've always been this way since high school" - what?  That was _last week_ for them.  


How can one band suck so much ass?  Busted: The black hole of pop.

Curse Radio 1 for playing Busted and their many clones.

----------


## wossname

OK never mind, they've got the Lost Prophets on now, all is forgiven.

----------


## BodwadUK

Lene Marline - Another Day album


Busted are rubbish and so is the UK top 10 at the moment  :Frown:  

I havent met anyone who admits to buying that song 'Yea' yet  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## mendhak

Bruce Springsteen - Does this bus stop at 82nd street.

This song makes no sense.

----------


## mudfish

OZZY OSBOURNE 
Mama I coming home

----------


## Wokawidget

*Artist:* Tom McRae
*Album:* Tom McRae
*Track Number:* 2
*Track Name:* End of The World News

I would really recommend this album to anyone, regardless of their music tastes. This is proper music, non of this new modern manufactured ****e  :Smilie: 

Woka

----------


## Wokawidget

> _Originally posted by illebille_ 
> *Faithless - Mass destruction*


Good choice  :Big Grin: 

Woka

----------


## PineyWoodsJimbo

Current song = That's Mr. God to You, otherwise known as the g**dammit song.

----------


## michaeljustman

System of a Down - Marmalade 
Michael W. Smith - Awesome God
(My wife's listenin' to music in the livin' room.)

----------


## Arc

Juice-Steve Vai.

----------


## mendhak

Unknown Artist - Unknown Track

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Arno Carstens (Former Lead Singer of SpringBok Nude Girls) - Another Universe

----------


## mar_zim

Silent Night -Frank Sinatra

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Currently listering to: whatever is on KNAC.com. Metal goodness.

----------


## BodwadUK

White Lillies Island - Natalie Imbruglia

----------


## JPicasso

Sehnsucht by Rammstein

wish I spoke German, cause I bet the lyrics are
really deep and angry and cool.

----------


## BodwadUK

Even If - Corrs  :Big Grin:

----------


## debbie_82

These Words -- Natasha Bedingfield

----------


## Xcoder

the sound of a compressor goin tza tza tza tza brum brum brum everything in my desktop is shaking...

----------


## Cander

> _Originally posted by JPicasso_ 
> *Sehnsucht by Rammstein
> 
> wish I spoke German, cause I bet the lyrics are
> really deep and angry and cool.*


Nah. Translated the opening lyrics are

I like flowers.
I like candy.
And I love you my dear sweet precious one.
Achtung!

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - When the Stars Go Blue

----------


## JPicasso

> _Originally posted by Cander_ 
> *Nah. Translated the opening lyrics are
> 
> I like flowers.
> I like candy.
> And I love you my dear sweet precious one.
> Achtung!*


Okay, well, candy will give you cavities, flowers
will aggravate your allergies...
so man, what an angry groove.

----------


## mendhak

> _Originally posted by Asgorath_ 
> *The Corrs - When the Stars Go Blue*


With Bono?

----------


## Asgorath

Yes  :Big Grin:

----------


## mar_zim

Bic Runga & Dan Wilson -Good morning baby

----------


## mendhak

Mark Knopfler - What it is

----------


## Asgorath

a-ha - minor earth major sky

----------


## mendhak

"Tonight Tonight" - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## NoteMe

Gap Band - Still Outstanding

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> "Tonight Tonight" - Smashing Pumpkins


A truly excellent choice

At the moment:
Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## mudfish

HERE WITHOUT YOU by 3 DOORS DOWN
And now
Layla by Eric Clapton

----------


## mendhak

"Give a little bit" - Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## plenderj

Delerium - Paris

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - The remixes

----------


## JPicasso

Hot Potato - The Wiggles

----------


## kfcSmitty

yankie doodle - some weird old ladie in my office

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Right now going to a bit of a classic album:

Metallica - S&M  (especially liking "Nothing Else Matters" and "Enter the Sandman")

I think this is one of the best live albums ever. The mix between the symphony orchestra and Metallica is fantastic, especially for "Nothing Else Matters" which is one of my most favoured ballads ever  :Thumb:

----------


## GrimmReaper

Metallica.

Am I Evil

----------


## penagate

Without You - Dogzilla

----------


## FishGuy

Jack Johnson - Good People

----------


## abhijit

I was listening to Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen. This version has been sung by Suzie one of the contenders on Rock Star INXS.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sepultura - Refuse / Resist

----------


## StrangerInBeijing

Afroman

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Megadeth - Truth Be Told

----------


## FishGuy

The beautiful sound of 5.15 on a Friday by beer o'clock.

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

White Strips - Get Behind Me Saten album
and Oasis, Shes Electric

----------


## |2eM!x

While my guitar gently weeps

----------


## RhinoBull

Deep Purple - "Child In Time"

----------


## oceanebelle

Remake of "Only Reminds Me of You" by Jed Madela

ehehemm..ehem..

I seEEE youUU beside MEeEEE
IIIts Only a Dreeam, a vision of what used to be
The laughter, the sorrow
Pictures in time fading to memories

How could I ever let you go?
Is it too late to let you know?

I try to run from your side
But each place I hide

Only reminds me of you
When ....

EHEHEHHE.. u figure out the rest.   :Big Grin:

----------


## oceanebelle

"Your Song" another remake of Jed. ;D

the song in Mulan Rouge.  :Big Grin:  eheheh.. "the song"

----------


## space_monkey

shinedown - "Save Me"

----------


## oceanebelle

name - goo goo dolls

----------


## timeshifter

"Here Without You" - 3 Doors Down

----------


## timeshifter

Take that back. Now it's "Welcome to the Jungle" - Guns 'n Roses

----------


## mar_zim

Pag-utlan -Max Surban

----------


## penagate

Ministry of Sound - Chillout Sessions Vol. 7

----------


## dglienna

Lynard Skynard - Freebird!  one of the greatest songs ever made.

----------


## oceanebelle

never heard of it.  :Frown:

----------


## penagate

Nocturnal Delight - Matt Darey.

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Irreversal

----------


## oceanebelle

Sunlight - Nina

----------


## StrangerInBeijing

geez...it's true....most programmers are nerds!

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar

----------


## oceanebelle

> geez...it's true....most programmers are nerds!


ehehhe i'll take that as a compliment  :Big Grin: 



and im listening to Heather Nova's "Singing You Through"

----------


## grilkip

Rammstein - Moskau

----------


## StrangerInBeijing

> ehehhe i'll take that as a compliment


of course.....GF's giving me a strip show playing ***** Cat Dolls.....gotta run!

----------


## oceanebelle

Rofl!!!

----------


## space_monkey

Norah Jones - "Don't Know Why"

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Maniac Street Preachers - If You Tolerate This, Your Children Will Be Next

----------


## zaza

Aimee Mann - I've had it

----------


## BodwadUK

> of course.....GF's giving me a strip show playing ***** Cat Dolls.....gotta run!


She isnt that bad at it is she???    :Alien Frog:   :LOL:

----------


## BodwadUK

Corrs - Home.

Come to me Andrea   :LOL:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## StrangerInBeijing

> She isnt that bad at it is she???


I don't date programmers matey!

----------


## BodwadUK

Its early on a monday so sorry to say... What?   :Confused:

----------


## The_Grudge

"Hero of the Day" - Metallica

----------


## timeshifter

"Sea of Faces" - Kutless

----------


## ninjanutz

scorpions - alien nation

----------


## dglienna

"Foxy Lady" - Jimmi Hendrix

----------


## penagate

DJ Tiesto - Nyana

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Disturbed - Just Stop (their new album is just out!)

----------


## thegreatone

Phil Collins - Sussudio

And, The Dutch Dude, your right, thier new album is actually quite good, i've got it here in front of me  :Smilie:

----------


## Cander

Beethoven's 3rd Symphony

----------


## thegreatone

Slipknot - My Plague

----------


## MrPolite

> They Might Be Giants - Particle man


hahahahaha
 :Big Grin: 
experimental film

----------


## thegreatone

Biohazard - Devotion

----------


## MrPolite

I have to do this :Big Grin: 
Tom Jones - Whats New *****cat

----------


## zaza

I thought it was called "What's new, Wossycat?"

----------


## thegreatone

Linkin Park - X-ECUTIONER STYLE

----------


## MrPolite

> I thought it was called "What's new, Wossycat?"


hmm I made that up based on the song :Wink:

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Rain

Metallica - Dyers Eve

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Metallica - Enter the Sandman

----------


## illebille

nothing really...
we're not allowed to listen to music at work   :Cry:

----------


## BodwadUK

Not even mp3s or personal players?

----------


## Asgorath

DCD - Aion

----------


## illebille

if you can use a tiny headset that covers only 1 ear, maybe   :Frown:  
the boss doesn't like it when someone DOESN'T hear him complain ...

----------


## BodwadUK

Start singing at your desk until they give in and allow you to bring in players

----------


## Asgorath

> if you can use a tiny headset that covers only 1 ear, maybe   
> the boss doesn't like it when someone DOESN'T hear him complain ...


When my boss tries to tell me and i don't because of the music he doesn't get mad and tries again. I can't work without music.

----------


## programmer_boy

Moaning girl - You are so big!

----------


## Asgorath

> if you can use a tiny headset that covers only 1 ear, maybe   
> the boss doesn't like it when someone DOESN'T hear him complain ...


When my boss tries to tell me something and i don't because of the music he doesn't get mad and tries again. I can't work without music.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Toshiro Masuda - Avenger

----------


## timeshifter

I Knew I Loved You - Savage Garden

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayne - Dig

----------


## baja_yu

Dust in the wind

----------


## thegreatone

Devildriver - Digging Up The Corpses

----------


## mendhak

John Mayer - Your body is a wonderland.  :Alien Frog:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Dead Souls - NIN (The Crow OST)

----------


## mendhak

Unknown Artist - Unknown Track

----------


## programmer_boy

The Police - Every breast you take

----------


## The Dutch Dude

> The Police - Every breast you take


breast?
Anywho: Opeth - The Grand Conjuration

----------


## programmer_boy

> breast?



Ja, dat zei ik ja.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jacob Roman

Smile.dk - Butterfly

----------


## Static

50 Cent - Just a little bit

----------


## The Dutch Dude

> Ja, dat zei ik ja.


ok, niet dat ik het verkeerd las :P.

Haggard - Lost

----------


## mendhak

DJ Ralle (Agitato Records) - Deepambient Mix (HBR1.com - Dream Factory)

----------


## chemicalNova

> Dust in the wind


ooo. I was until about 30 seconds ago. Now its on Breaking Benjamin - Firefly.

chem

----------


## JPicasso

Led zepplin... track 01 of the boxed set... dang 8 mins of coolin and droolin and 
all of his love, when does this song end?

----------


## thegreatone

ACDC - Back In Black

----------


## Phreak

Nickelback - Rockstar   :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

Green Day - Basket Case

----------


## baja_yu

Little Mermaid - Under the sea

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings

----------


## programmer_boy

Aladdin - A whole new world

----------


## penagate

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah

----------


## GrimmReaper

Simple Minds - Alive and Kicking

----------


## mendhak

> Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings


 I've always, somehow, felt uneasy when listening to that song.  I think it's his voice, but then i've really liked him in Tonight Tonight and 1979. 


U2 - City of Blinding Lights.

----------


## programmer_boy

All music is the same when you're deaf  :Frown:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> I've always, somehow, felt uneasy when listening to that song.  I think it's his voice, but then i've really liked him in Tonight Tonight and 1979. 
> 
> 
> U2 - City of Blinding Lights.


Yeah, "Tonight, Tonight" and "1979" I think are some of his best. Just enjoy "Bullet.." because it's a bit more harsh

----------


## FishGuy

The Killers - Mr Bright Side

----------


## jamison

Debra by Beck .

"Girl you drive me crazzzzzyyyyy!"

----------


## thegreatone

FFAF - Streetcar

----------


## thegreatone

Taking Back Sunday - Cute without the E (cut from the team)

----------


## MartinLiss

The Snow Maiden by Rimsky-Korsakov.

----------


## thegreatone

Emo Song - I must Be Emo

----------


## The_Grudge

Metallica - The Four Horsemen  :Mad:

----------


## thegreatone

> Dust in the wind


 Who is this by ?

Oh, btw :
Iron Maiden - The Trooper

----------


## MartinLiss

> Who is this by ?
> ...


Very appropriately by Kansas.

----------


## thegreatone

Righteous Brother - Unchained Melody

And thanks Martin.

----------


## mendhak

George Carlin - You are all diseased (album)

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Beethoven's 10th symphony.

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Complete and utter silence, because my brain is still trying to boot on this early morning.

----------


## Phreak

Daft Punk - Face to face   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mendhak

> The Snow Maiden by Rimsky-Korsakov.


 Dude, is that Opera?

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Stricken

----------


## MartinLiss

> Dude, is that Opera?


Yes it is but I was joking.

----------


## mendhak

Sure you were.  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

Slipknot - Me Inside

----------


## oceanebelle

mYmP

----------


## chemicalNova

Watching my Buffy DVD's in PowerDVD.

Buffy Season 6 Episode 6 - All The Way.

chem

----------


## dglienna

Truckin' - Grateful Dead!

----------


## mendhak

Incubus - 

I'm counting UFOs
I signal them with my lighter
And in this moment I am happy...happy

I wish you were here
I wish you were heeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - U-Fig

----------


## mendhak

> System Of A Down - U-Fig


 You lie.  :Mad:

----------


## thegreatone

> You lie.


 No, thats is what you would wish.

Right now i'm listening to...
Rammstein - Stirb nicht vor mir

----------


## kaihirst

Ramstein rules!!!

BIG DICH BEHSTILICH DIR!!!!!

AVE IT!!!!!!

Sorry...

Take me to the could above.... (LMC vs U2)

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Hypnotize

----------


## penagate

Fans and hard drives.

----------


## timeshifter

Savage Garden - I Want You


No mendhak, that's not an invitation  :Alien Frog:

----------


## penagate

Me swearing as my computer BSOD's for the hundredth time this week

----------


## oceanebelle

along the watchtower - jimi hendrix

----------


## penagate

Nothing [93 Returning Mix] - Holden & Thompson

----------


## thegreatone

Trapt - Lost In a Portrait

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Incubus - 
> 
> I'm counting UFOs
> I signal them with my lighter
> And in this moment I am happy...happy
> 
> I wish you were here
> I wish you were heeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee


Nice  :Thumb: 
Nickelback - Photograph

----------


## JPicasso

Uh oh.  I'm listening to Ramstein too.    :EEK!:  

Du hast... no wait... it's... the next song.

----------


## sevenhalo

Front 242 - Im Rhythmus Bleiben

----------


## FishGuy

*Kasabian*
Kasabian

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Muse - Absoution (Album)

----------


## abhijit

Depeche Mode - Dream On

----------


## penagate

freda - maybe

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Drug Against War [Live]

----------


## frix199

know your enemy - rage against the machine

----------


## Phreak

Kenji - Fort Minor

----------


## frix199

Rainbow - gates of babylon

IT ROCKS!!!!!!!

----------


## fahad k

Iris-Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## penagate

plummet - damaged

----------


## sevenhalo

Breakbeat Mix - Plump DJs

(downloaded, not sure where it came from or what session it is)

----------


## yrwyddfa

> Breakbeat Mix - Plump DJs
> 
> (downloaded, not sure where it came from or what session it is)


Westward Expansion from Jon Patituccis 'Heart of the Bass'   :Thumb:

----------


## sevenhalo

Is it an hour and a half long?  Might be it, I'm not sure.

About 16 minutes in, it's got a chorus "Pi..  Pick it up... It's like a virus."
I love that bassline.   :Smilie:

----------


## Phreak

Angerfist  - Live at MOH Vs Hellraiser

----------


## frix199

ginekologies - imiskoubria

----------


## just_a_me

Slipknot - Per Million Part 2
Good song

----------


## mendhak

Unknown artist - Unknown track

----------


## Phreak

> Unknown artist - Unknown track


I like that song too   :LOL:  ....


Im listening to: Instrumental  -  Metallica & Joe Satriani

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Steppenwolf - Everybody's Next One 
yes, oldies  :Smilie:

----------


## Phreak

Nate Dogg feat Warren G   -   Nobody does it better....

----------


## frix199

du hasst - rammstein

 :Big Grin: 




> Slipknot - Per Million Part 2


^i think its vermillion  :Wink:

----------


## MrPolite

ladytron - destroy everything you touch :Big Grin: 
oh and Part1- Sogoli :Big Grin:

----------


## frix199

rob zombie - demonoid phenomenon

----------


## gigemboy

Windows XP Shutdown.wav  :Smilie:

----------


## frix199

Deftones - Nosebleed

I just got bak from school!!!!! < school sux

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Nickleback - The long road

----------


## fahad k

wonderwall-oasis

----------


## thegreatone

(I'm whistling Seek & Destroy by metallica)

----------


## frix199

greek lover - imiskoubria

----------


## Zakary

Turn the Page - Metallica

----------


## grilkip

Moskau - Rammstein

----------


## abhijit

Hotel California - Eagles

----------


## cyborg

Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within - 25 - The End Of The Beginning Of Contraction (Involutional Speed Up - Preparation For The Big Crunch)

----------


## thegreatone

The used - The Taste Of Ink

----------


## gigemboy

Big Moe - "Just a Dog" ..... Fo Shizzle! Str8 up from H-town dawg...

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Ready to Blow

----------


## penagate

the skeleton key - the conjure (steve lawler mix)

----------


## thegreatone

Phil Collins - Thunder & Lightening

----------


## penagate

Coburn - We Interrupt This Program (Instrumental Dub)

----------


## damasterjo

Barney - I love you. 
(Hey got to babysit the niece.)

----------


## thegreatone

Phil Collins - If leaving me is easy

----------


## penagate

Stonebridge vs. Ultra Nate - Freak On (Ferry Corsten Dub)

If I tell you I'm listening to the tracks in order, I wonder if any of you can guess what CD I'm listening to  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

I have no idea, but I was listening to Ferry Corsten - Right of Way earlier.  Good CD^^

----------


## Harsh Gupta

Phil Collins - Another Day in Paradise

----------


## penagate

5. House Headz - Stella

It's mixed by Ferry Corsten, I'll give you that  :Smilie:

----------


## Harsh Gupta

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name

----------


## penagate

6. Gabriel & Dresden - Arcadia
7. Tomas Andersson - Washing Up (Tiga Mix)

----------


## thegreatone

My Chemical Romance - Headfirst For Halo's

EDIT: Phil Collins - Wish it would rain down
EDIT: Seether - Love Her

----------


## sevenhalo

Sharaz - Chicken Juice

<3 Florida breaks

----------


## sevenhalo

Sean Paul - Temperature

----------


## oceanebelle

High by The Speaks

----------


## thegreatone

2 PC Fans in perfect harmony... (I wish... Harmony my nose!)

----------


## timeshifter

The songs of RuneScape... all 500 of them...

----------


## The Dutch Dude

The Gathering - You learn about it

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Korn - Freak on a leash

----------


## abhijit

And Valleysboy1978 has changed his signature. Thank you Sir.

I am listening to Hindi Film Music (Bollywood Hits) right now.

----------


## thegreatone

Eminem - Rock Bottom (icky...)

----------


## frix199

megadeath - 99 ways to die.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Big Long Now

----------


## oceanebelle

The Speaks - High (FM Radio)

----------


## sevenhalo

Dope - Move it

----------


## oceanebelle

nothing

----------


## Jacob Roman

70's pr0n music  :big yellow:

----------


## sevenhalo

b'owh chiki b'owh wowh

----------


## oceanebelle

Sa tuwina'y naaalala ka.. sa pangarap laging kasama ka.. ikaw ang alaala sa aking pag-iisa... wala nang iibigin pang iba... wala naaaa... pang ibaaa... wala naaaa.... pang ibaaaa... wala naaaAAAAA.. pang ibaaaaa....

----------


## sevenhalo

Deftones - Change

----------


## oceanebelle

SH (sevenhalo) is that any good?

----------


## sevenhalo

Yeah, one of their top 3 songs I'd say.

Edit:
Deftones is one of those bands you either love or hate.  Some people are annoyed by is voice, some like it...  it's kinda like SOAD

----------


## oceanebelle

hmmm wokies, ... grr i hate my suck ass connection grrrr  :Mad:

----------


## penagate

Stenna - Skyline

----------


## fahad k

Zinda Hoon-Strings.

----------


## frix199

PC - CPU fan

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Moonspell - Goat On Fire (so weird...)

----------


## thegreatone

Evanescence - Everybodys Fool (Live from Anywhere But Home tour, Paris, France)

----------


## BodwadUK

Lene Marin - If I

----------


## thegreatone

PC - Exhaust Fan

----------


## penagate

> Eminem - Rock Bottom (icky...)


 It is not  :Stick Out Tongue: 

One of his best, IMO.


Currently: Delirium - Truly (Signum Remix)

----------


## Andrew G

Three little birds - Sean Paul & Ziggy Marley

Wow post 300   :EEK!:

----------


## fahad k

Clocks-Coldplay

----------


## Merri

Mai Yamane - The Real Folk Blues
(Cowboy Bepop ED)


*Edit*: Actually, this might be much better than just putting what I listened at one point of my life...

----------


## dglienna

BeeeeeeeeeeeP - Test Pattern

----------


## damasterjo

system of a down question

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - I Disappear

----------


## frix199

marilyn manson - this is the new SHΙT(!)

----------


## thegreatone

Rob Zombie - Dragula 

(w.t.f is a dragula newho ?)

----------


## frix199

> Rob Zombie - Dragula 
> 
> (w.t.f is a dragula newho ?)


i loooooove this song  :Big Grin: 

i quess it was a typo when rob zombie submitted his new song tittle!!!!

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - Without You I'm Nothing.

I would so laugh it it was the case, ooops, i spelt Dracula wrong :O
Great song though  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult - Do you fear for your child?

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Gates Of Tommorow

I LIKE MUSIC !!!

----------


## damasterjo

gorillas fell good inc

----------


## thegreatone

Theatre Of Tragedy - Universal Race

Ok, it just changed...

Phil Collins - If Leaving Me Is Easy

----------


## sevenhalo

Mary Jane - Extasy in Mind 

(I need to clean up the spelling in my mp3 list)

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Shout

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - Mindfeilds

----------


## sevenhalo

The microwave beep 

(gotta let the popcorn sit for 30 seconds after it's done so the old maids are nice and charred; mmmmm)

----------


## thegreatone

Cradle OF Filth - Nymphetamine (Overdose)

----------


## sevenhalo

Astral Projection - Kabalah

----------


## thegreatone

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt

----------


## sevenhalo

Delerium - The Silence 2000 (Tiesto remix)

----------


## The Dutch Dude

Machine Head - Imperium

----------


## grilkip

j'en ai marre - Alizée

Actually it's more watching than listening.

----------


## thegreatone

Green Day - Having A Blast

----------


## frix199

paradise city - guns and roses

----------


## thegreatone

Children Of Bodom - Lake Bodom

----------


## frix199

Smoke on the water - deep purple

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Oh, The Guilt.

----------


## mendhak

Bran Van 3000 - Drinking in LA

(Remember that one?)

----------


## thegreatone

Man that song ROCKS.
OMG, i'm going to put it on now, omfg !
WOW  :Big Grin: 

//

Van Bram 3000 - Drinking in LA

----------


## dglienna

My neighbor's cranking his stereo.  Can't make out the tune, but can only make out the noise of the bass.  Very upbeat crap.  I may have to put on a concert DVD pretty soon, and jam.  Just found an Allman Brothers disk that my partner returned last week.  It's been a while since I jammed to it.  I think it said disk 1, so I may have the other half somewhere.

----------


## thegreatone

Go roun' n pop a cap in his ass yo!

Static X - The Only

----------


## dglienna

Nah, I wouldn't like it if he did that to me the next time I crank tunes  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

He wouldn't, cos you've shwon ur too damned dangerous to be messed with  :Wink: 

Dance Dance Revolution - Butterfly

----------


## dglienna

People aren't afraid of cap guns around here  :Smilie: 

but it is illegal to discharge a firearm within city limits.
It's shoot to kill, but only with a *good* reason.

----------


## thegreatone

So, you're in the UK then ?
The Shoot To Kill campaign ?
hehe.

Foo Fighters - Disenchanted Lullaby

----------


## dglienna

Nah, just gun control in the US.  Only criminals have guns ...

----------


## thegreatone

System OF A Down - Soil.

So, you're saying you're a criminal...Hmm, interesting  :Wink:

----------


## Filik

3 doors down - Right where i belong

----------


## dglienna

I didn't say either way.  :Smilie:   And, I won't.

----------


## frix199

sweet child o' mine - guns and roses

----------


## Loki_89

Burn - Alkaline Trio

----------


## grilkip

Parliamentary hearings

----------


## thegreatone

Queen & Paul Rodgers - These Are The Days Of Our Lives

----------


## sevenhalo

DJ Doboy - 3rd Millenium Trance Party

(kinda clubby, but what can ya do?)

----------


## thegreatone

Alkaline Trio - You're Dead

----------


## fahad k

Boulevard of broken dreams- Greenday.

----------


## penagate

> DJ Doboy - 3rd Millenium Trance Party
> 
> (kinda clubby, but what can ya do?)


 I don't like the Doboy sound too much, not sure why.

*Currently loving:* Agnelli & Nelson feat. Aureas - Holding On To Nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Limp Bizkit
Break Stuff

----------


## fahad k

Master of puppets-Metallica.

----------


## thegreatone

Eminem - Stan

First CD i ever bought  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

@Pengate - I'm not really into it either; the sound's too "light" and the vocals get redundant.  I just had it on my mp3 list...  

Crystal Method - Blood Rave

----------


## frix199

metallica - Some kind of monster(dirty version)

----------


## fahad k

Name-Goo Goo Dolls.

----------


## penagate

> @Pengate - I'm not really into it either; the sound's too "light" and the vocals get redundant.  I just had it on my mp3 list...  
> 
> Crystal Method - Blood Rave


 I just listened to pretty good set, Matt Hardwick's November promo mix from '03. It's on the lighter side too but great tracklist and mixing.

01.  Electrovoya - Whispers
02.  Duderstadt - Sunrise
03.  Rio Klein - Fearless (Agnelli & Nelson new Remix)
06.  Reysan Khan - Shiatsu (2 Players Remix)
05.  Goldenscan - Only With You
06.  AR52 - Enigma
07.  Marco V - I Feel You (Thomas Datt Remix)
08.  Mike Koglin & DJ Uto - No Challenge No Success (Instrumental Mix)
09.  Agnelli & Nelson - Holding Onto Nothing (Unknown Remix)

http://www.tranceaddict.com/livesets.shtml  :Smilie:

----------


## CVMichael

Bananarama - Iko Iko

----------


## sevenhalo

I'll check the site out when I get home, thanks.

Sandra Collins - Cream
01. Solid Ground [Markus Shulz Tribal Mix] - Carissa Mondavi
02. Robot Funk 2001 [Cimmera's Space at Amnesia Dub] - Manhattan
03. Momentum - Lastmanstanding **
04. Warp - Producer
05. Chaos Engine - Traveller & Quest
06. My Mind is Going - Piece Process **
07. Derangement of the Senses - Voyager
08. Do You Hear It? [Bet Two For Good Mix] - Chiller Twist
09. All I want [Mark O'Tool Mix] - JBN **
10. Fouk [Maurice and Noble's Fouked up Union Mix] - T-Empo
11. Faith Delivers [Union Main Room Mix] - Jane Hadly; Maurice and Noble **

** = Fav tracks
(Good Prog Mix (w/a hint of Goa))

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - BulletBeast.

----------


## fahad k

The Reason - Hoobastank.

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Astronomy

----------


## CVMichael

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction
Videoclip, extended version

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - The Frayed Ends Of Sanity.

----------


## dark_shadow

Crystal Method - Weapons of Mad Distortion  :Thumb:

----------


## frix199

To koritsi tou bar - imiskoubria

----------


## jcavard

story of the year - we don't car anymore

----------


## sevenhalo

Fatboy Slim - House Arrest

----------


## penagate

Oceanlab - Sky Falls Down

----------


## sevenhalo

Armin Van Buuren - State of Trance 2004 (Disc 1)

----------


## penagate

Mike Koglin vs. Jono Grant - Sequential

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - ATWA

----------


## fahad k

Time of your life-Greenday.

----------


## penagate

4 Strings - Diving

----------


## thegreatone

Bloodhound Gang - Bad Touch

----------


## dark_shadow

Disturbed-Forsaken

----------


## thegreatone

> Disturbed-Forsaken


 Good choice  :Thumb: 

Adema - Bad Triangles

----------


## dark_shadow

> Good choice 
> 
> Adema - Bad Triangles


 yup disturbed is awsome  ... i'm actually gonna be watching queen of the damned later on 2 day   :big yellow:  

 now i'm listen to   ill nino -turn to grey

----------


## thegreatone

Linkin Park - Wth-You (re-animation mix)

I've never actually seen Queen of the damned, any good ?

----------


## dark_shadow

> Linkin Park - Wth-You (re-animation mix)
> 
> I've never actually seen Queen of the damned, any good ?


ya i liked it, there was alot of good music in it, i got it on my comp and my ipod,   :big yellow:  

and linkin park is awsome   :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Cool, i'll have to look into getting a copy  :Wink: 

Lacuna Coil - Veins Of Glass

----------


## sevenhalo

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor

----------


## dark_shadow

> Cool, i'll have to look into getting a copy 
> 
> Lacuna Coil - Veins Of Glass


ya its cool took 5 hours to convert to ipod format tho   :EEK!:  

Marilyn manson -Redeemer

----------


## thegreatone

Rage Against The Machine - Fistfull of Steel

iPod format sucks. iPod Sucks. I hate Apple.  :Wink:

----------


## penagate

I thought iPods used mp3s  :Sick:

----------


## dark_shadow

> Rage Against The Machine - Fistfull of Steel
> 
> iPod format sucks. iPod Sucks. I hate Apple.


i cant stand there OS and Itunes but the ipod itself is pretty good   :Smilie:  

Cradle of Filth- From The Cradle To Enslave

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark

The iPod video format is sucky, it works, but it takes years to convert Penagate.

----------


## dark_shadow

> I thought iPods used mp3s


its a video ipod i was putting the video of queen of the damned on my ipod  
 it needed to be converted to a mv4 or somthing like that

----------


## dark_shadow

the only grace apple gives us Microsoft users is that itunes works with windows   :Stick Out Tongue:    lol stupid apple ... i already corrupted my itunespref file so now itunes always asks me if i want to update it automaitcally and windows keeps telling me to run a chkdsk

----------


## penagate

Oh video. My bad. I've only expereienced the old-school iPods that only played music  :Wink:

----------


## abhijit

So how exactly does a normal avi file get converted to one for ipod?

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - End Of Heartache

----------


## dark_shadow

> So how exactly does a normal avi file get converted to one for ipod?


theres  converters that you can download to do it  

crystal method- name of the game

----------


## dark_shadow

> Killswitch Engage - End Of Heartache


hey are killswitch any good ? i've never listened to them    :Confused:

----------


## thegreatone

You should grab the Resident Evil version of "End Of Heartache" then make your own judgement  :Wink: 

I personally like them  :Smilie: 

Killswitch Engage - Rose Of Sharyn

----------


## dark_shadow

alright doing so as you read this   :Wink:  

ill nino -te amo/ i hate you

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - To The Sons Of Man

(Good job on the killswitch  :Wink: )

----------


## dark_shadow

> Killswitch Engage - To The Sons Of Man
> 
> (Good job on the killswitch )


ya there pretty good   :Thumb:   you have good taste in music my friend

slipknot- wait and bleed

----------


## thegreatone

> ya there pretty good    you have good taste in music my friend
> 
> slipknot- wait and bleed


 OMG, that song is the one that got everything kick started for me... I remember pitting to that song, i ended up picking my ex up off the floor n stopped her gettin trampled. Man, those were good days  :Thumb: 

Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love

----------


## dark_shadow

wow, i was almost trampled at a rave once   :Sick:   scary experience  

Dead celebrity status - if these walls could talk

----------


## thegreatone

Phil Collins - We Said Hello Goodbye

//Gotta love the music though, alot of people still listen to the mindless radio crap... Ick.

----------


## x-ice

Dream Theatre - Metropolis, Pt. 1: The Miracle and the Sleeper.

----------


## dark_shadow

yes very true thegreatone poor souls   :Cry:  
judas priest -monster of rock

----------


## damasterjo

yellow submarine - beatles

----------


## sevenhalo

N.E.R.D. - Brain

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Ride The Lightening

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Kaiser Cheifs - Born to be a dancer!

----------


## thegreatone

Korn - Children Of Korn

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Kaiser Cheifs - Saturday Night

----------


## thegreatone

Hatebreed - Bound To Violence

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Kaiser Cheifs - What did I ever give you?

----------


## thegreatone

Good Charlotte - We Believe

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Kaiser Cheifs - Caroline, Yes!

----------


## Jacob Roman

When will this thread ever die?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Never:

Good Charlotte - Lifestyles of the rich and famous...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - Love Her (acoustic Version)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Grand Master Flash - The Message

I will take this oppertunity to say, what a legend of a track!

----------


## sevenhalo

@JR - No idea.  Let it live, gives me ideas for new music to sample  :Smilie: 

N.E.R.D. - Am I High?




> _You should be paranoid without me, and with me you feel a buzz..._


If you don't have "In Search of..."  You gotta get it, it's great.  Deffinitely in my top 25 CDs of all time.

----------


## thegreatone

Oasis - Hey Now!

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams

Time to turn off Green Day's album  :EEK!:

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Hope Is...

(Green Day are good, but get too much for me after an hour or so...)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Grand Master Flash - White Lines

(Exactly, fun for the one off song, for example, Wake me up when September ends can be heard, then it's just too much)

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayne - TV/Radio

(I love hearing the one off song, makes me go back to when it was released, so, its cool like that  :Thumb:  )

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - (S)aint

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - You've Got To Belong To It

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Vibrations - The fan of my laptop/2x servers/desktop

----------


## sevenhalo

MM - Better of Two Evils

(Golden Age of Grotesque is another top 25 for me  :Thumb:  )

----------


## dark_shadow

killswitch engaged- My Last Serenade ( thanks to thegreatone  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

KT Tunstall - Another place to fall!

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark

(No problems Dark_shadow  :Wink:  )

----------


## dark_shadow

black label society -suicide messiah 

lol so i take it thegreatone is a metal fan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

KTT - yet another soothing song of hers  :Stick Out Tongue: 

lol yes, looks like it  :LOL:

----------


## dark_shadow

breaking benjamin - breakdown  
lol of what would we all do with out music  :Stick Out Tongue:  its the only thing that keeps me sane

----------


## thegreatone

HIM - Razorblade Kiss

(Metal fan is an understatement i think...Paperclips just turn me on... haha j/k)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

The fan of RSSERVER2 keeps me sane  :Stick Out Tongue:  Can't sleep when it's off  :Frown:

----------


## dark_shadow

lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  well  you do have a good taste in music from what ive seen :Stick Out Tongue: 

as i lay dying- blood turns to tears

----------


## thegreatone

Spineshank - Mend

(my fans keep me awake at night... Time to buy a quiet case fan i think...)



> ol  well you do have a good taste in music from what ive seen


Why thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## dark_shadow

> The fan of RSSERVER2 keeps me sane  Can't sleep when it's off


lol correction the three things that keep me sane  music, my computer and my xbox   :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box

(Music also keeps me sane, my ex-gf, keeps me insane. Music + ex-gf = Weird situation. lol)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

KT Tunstall - Stoppin' the love.

(My Ex girlfriend is a total nutcase...
Started flirting with me again over MSN, so I blocked her.. it's called responsibility! Time to renew my gf I think!  :LOL: )

----------


## thegreatone

Hatebreed - Final Prayer.

(GF's need replacing alot these days, you find one finally that is lovely, doesn't cheat and really does consider your feelings. Then she goes and rips out your heart  :Thumb:  Seems fair doesn't it ? Well, apparantly it is...  :Confused:  )

----------


## dark_shadow

:Sick:  u and you ex are good friends i take it?  ive had times where i cant even stand to look at my ex 

disturbed -10 000 fists

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

We are not good mates at all, she just keeps coming onto me randomly  :Mad: , not as good as it may seem  :Mad: . The best part is that I can wind my mate up at school, I know it's not nice, but he asked her out like loads of times and got turned down all the time, he's obsessive though... A few weeks back she also went out with someone in pity.

erm, KT Tunstall - Through the dark.

----------


## thegreatone

> u and you ex are good friends i take it?  ive had times where i cant even stand to look at my ex 
> 
> disturbed -10 000 fists


 Yeah, we are sorta good friends, only when it suits her though... Go figure.
Actually, going to see her this sunday all being well. Shes hurt her foot though, so, no walking for her really... YAY, that also means no shiopping  :Smilie: 
Man, at times i wish i was still with her, despite the pain. I can take the pain for the love i feel back from her, but the distance rips us apart once more.
Man, i hate her new boyfriend too, he lies, smokes weed, disrespects my ex gf, complains about certain aspects of her (like her weak thigh) etc.
Just. Hate him. Next time i see him, i'm gonna hit him so hard. So, if i get arrested, sorry VBF, see you on the other side.

Rammstein - Keine Lust

----------


## thegreatone

> We are not good mates at all, she just keeps coming onto me randomly , not as good as it may seem . The best part is that I can wind my mate up at school, I know it's not nice, but he asked her out like loads of times and got turned down all the time, he's obsessive though... A few weeks back she also went out with someone in pity.
> 
> erm, KT Tunstall - Through the dark.


 It's never good to wind your friends up, trust me. They've kept my head together for me... They're helpful.

Mudvayne - The End Of All Things To Come

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> Yeah, we are sorta good friends, only when it suits her though... Go figure.
> Actually, going to see her this sunday all being well. Shes hurt her foot though, so, no walking for her really... YAY, that also means no shiopping 
> Man, at times i wish i was still with her, despite the pain. I can take the pain for the love i feel back from her, but the distance rips us apart once more.
> Man, i hate her new boyfriend too, he lies, smokes weed, disrespects my ex gf, complains about certain aspects of her (like her weak thigh) etc.
> Just. Hate him. Next time i see him, i'm gonna hit him so hard. So, if i get arrested, sorry VBF, see you on the other side.
> 
> Rammstein - Keine Lust


Do whatever you can to come back to VBF even if you goto a High Security Prison  :Frown:  

KTT - Black Horse and the Cherry tree (I mean, was she on drugs??)

----------


## dark_shadow

ya i know how it feels to want to be back with someone  :Frown:   this valentines day is gonna be lonely once again for me  :Frown: 

disturbed -prayer

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> It's never good to wind your friends up, trust me. They've kept my head together for me... They're helpful.


Don't worry, we kindof aint friends anymore that good, the amount of **** i had from him when I did go out with her was unreal, saying she's like awful and stuff, then when we break up, he pounces and looses, sad I know but..   :LOL:  

The Killers - Mr Brightside (ACE SONG!  :Smilie: )

----------


## dark_shadow

> Yeah, we are sorta good friends, only when it suits her though... Go figure.
> Actually, going to see her this sunday all being well. Shes hurt her foot though, so, no walking for her really... YAY, that also means no shiopping 
> Man, at times i wish i was still with her, despite the pain. I can take the pain for the love i feel back from her, but the distance rips us apart once more.
> Man, i hate her new boyfriend too, he lies, smokes weed, disrespects my ex gf, complains about certain aspects of her (like her weak thigh) etc.
> Just. Hate him. Next time i see him, i'm gonna hit him so hard. So, if i get arrested, sorry VBF, see you on the other side.
> 
> Rammstein - Keine Lust


 good beat him senseless all of us at vbf will start a petition if you go to jail to have you let out   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Prayer.

// Man, i can see why my friend turned gay now, extreme i thought at the time, but you never see him with a borken heart... He has a strange walk though  :Ehh: 

Valentines day is always lonely for me, sad as this sounds, i've never had a girl on valentines, but, there are many more years to come yet... Who knows, at this rate i could have my ex back... No, wait. I can't. Damn that hurts to realise. lol.

----------


## thegreatone

> good beat him senseless all of us at vbf will start a petition if you go to jail to have you let out


 Loving that idea. VBF will be my savior i guess.

Spineshank - Transparent.

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> Valentines day is always lonely for me, sad as this sounds, i've never had a girl on valentines, but, there are many more years to come yet... Who knows, at this rate i could have my ex back... No, wait. I can't. Damn that hurts to realise. lol.


Aww, I'll be lonely this valentines too. (

The Killers - Smile Like you mean it.

(Shouldnt we move this convo to it's own thread?? Or keep disguising it here??)

----------


## thegreatone

> Aww, I'll be lonely this valentines too. (
> 
> The Killers - Smile Like you mean it.
> 
> (Shouldnt we move this convo to it's own thread?? Or keep disguising it here??)


 Keep discussing it here, it annoys Jacob Roman so much to see this thread alive and bustling with song's  :Wink: 
If we didn't live allover the world we should of met up and gone for a drink or somethign (don't worry, whatever your age i can usually get served, haha.)
In fact, this is funny, i suddenly get a message from my ex with the words "Love <name here> xxx tb" She never writes love, and never more than one kiss. Looks like her and her new bf are on thre rocks...

Papa roach - Snakes

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> Keep discussing it here, it annoys Jacob Roman so much to see this thread alive and bustling with song's 
> If we didn't live allover the world we should of met up and gone for a drink or somethign (don't worry, whatever your age i can usually get served, haha.)
> In fact, this is funny, i suddenly get a message from my ex with the words "Love <name here> xxx tb" She never writes love, and never more than one kiss. Looks like her and her new bf are on thre rocks...


Don't get too excited, it might be a trick by the bf to find out what you say to her, i've had that, men really are barstuds at times   :Blush: 

The Killers - Somebody told me

----------


## dark_shadow

> Disturbed - Prayer.
> 
> // Man, i can see why my friend turned gay now, extreme i thought at the time, but you never see him with a borken heart... He has a strange walk though 
> 
> Valentines day is always lonely for me, sad as this sounds, i've never had a girl on valentines, but, there are many more years to come yet... Who knows, at this rate i could have my ex back... No, wait. I can't. Damn that hurts to realise. lol.


lol same here my g/f (s) either break up with me b4 christmas or valentines day  :Embarrassment: h well   :Frown:  sorry to bring up some painful thoughts 

cold- with my mind

----------


## thegreatone

> Don't get too excited, it might be a trick by the bf to find out what you say to her, i've had that, men really are barstuds at times  
> 
> The Killers - Somebody told me


 I've said it all to her before, while her new bf was reading the messages, i don't give a toss what he thinks to be honest. In fact, i probably score better with him for not being a "*****" or w/e term he's probably used to describe me.

No damage done with the break-up's before christmas/valentines. Its always new year / birthdays for me  :Frown: 

Korn - Freak On A Leash

----------


## dark_shadow

lol we should make some type of messenger for vbf like on vf(vamprefreaks.com) my friends always tell me theres a messenger thing

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Well I'm off to bed anyway, happy reminissing, lol i'll revive the thread in morn'

Up at 6, must agree that school sucks  :Mad:

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> lol we should make some type of messenger for vbf like on vf(vamprefreaks.com) my friends always tell me theres a messenger thing


If you want tommorow night, I will restart the MageIM server http://magecom.rvracing.net/screenshots.php

 :Smilie:  Just ask  :Smilie:

----------


## dark_shadow

i got the week off bc of exams  :Stick Out Tongue: 

nickelback - follow you home

----------


## thegreatone

> lol we should make some type of messenger for vbf like on vf(vamprefreaks.com) my friends always tell me theres a messenger thing


 Sounds interesting, and afterall, we are all a bunch of programmers  :Thumb: 
And we all like decent music  :Thumb: 
We all support VBF  :Thumb: 
We all have bad break-ups/ex-gf's.
Hey, sounds like we have a few things in common guys.

Slipknot - Pulse Of The Maggots

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Yes we have alot in common  :Thumb:

----------


## dark_shadow

> Sounds interesting, and afterall, we are all a bunch of programmers 
> And we all like decent music 
> We all support VBF 
> We all have bad break-ups/ex-gf's.
> Hey, sounds like we have a few things in common guys.
> 
> Slipknot - Pulse Of The Maggots


lol either that or providing we all use  msn messenger we could be lazy and  get each other email   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Static-x - Cold

----------


## dark_shadow

:Stick Out Tongue:  bc its kinda hard to have a convo this way  bc we have to keep posting using a messenger its real time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> lol either that or providing we all use  msn messenger we could be lazy and  get each other email  
> 
> Static-x - Cold


Done  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What's your MSN Addresses, because Rudi Says: "Why Not?"  :LOL: 

Fans, again..

----------


## dark_shadow

i'll pm you with it : p you never know whos watching

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

> i'll pm you with it : p you never know whos watching


True..   :Mad:

----------


## thegreatone

Hehe. PM'd you both.

Nightwish - A Ghost Between Us.

----------


## dark_shadow

> Hehe. PM'd you both.
> 
> Nightwish - A Ghost Between Us.


nightwish - another good band  :Stick Out Tongue:  the song nemo is good 

papa roach - getting away with murder

----------


## Mosabama

George Thorogood - Bad to the bone

----------


## thegreatone

U2 - Pride (In The Name Of Love)

//I'm off for a shower now.

----------


## fahad k

Smoke on the water - Metallica.

----------


## dark_shadow

dream theater - these walls 
 i havent showered in a few months  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol j/kz

----------


## jcavard

coheed & cambria - the suffering

----------


## dark_shadow

shadows fall -what drives the weak

----------


## fahad k

Nothin Else Matters - Metallica.

----------


## dark_shadow

godhead -penetrate

----------


## sevenhalo

NIN - The Becoming

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Run to The Hills. (Live)

(Man college sucked todau, almost got thrown off my course.)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Are you going on MSN TGM?

TV

----------


## thegreatone

Spineshank - Slipper

(I'll be on msn later, pissed off right now, so can't be bothered with talking. Sorry)

----------


## dark_shadow

ill nino - what comes around

----------


## fahad k

The Reason-Hoobastank.

Even i was thrown out of class. I was late.

----------


## dark_shadow

> Spineshank - Slipper
> 
> (I'll be on msn later, pissed off right now, so can't be bothered with talking. Sorry)


aww   :Frown:   sorry to hear  listen 2 some rage music to calm you down  :Stick Out Tongue:  i suggest this is war by ill nino 


nevermore-final product

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Voices.

(Just annoyed with the ex gf's new bf nothing more to it, just takes a while to calm down from. I hate this. lol.
Listening to loud music helps alot though.)

----------


## dark_shadow

lol that is does  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:  see that's why i write songs and stuff when i'm depressed or pissed  :Stick Out Tongue:  it comes out very dark and all but calms me down   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fahad k

Wisemen-James Blunt.

----------


## dark_shadow

lol tears and rain is the best song by James Blunt

disturbed -stricken

----------


## sevenhalo

If it's an ex-gf thing; listen to:

Ill Nino - resurrect  :Smilie:  (Track 2 i think?  I dont have it infront of me; out in my car)

Either way, listen to ill nino.

----------


## thegreatone

Korn - Ta'll Want A Single.

Crud, just changed.

Trivium - Ember To Inferno

(If i wrote a song, it would be so dark it'd scare me, either that, or it would be rap... hehe.)

----------


## fahad k

Nutshell(unplugged)-Alice In Chains.

----------


## dark_shadow

lol mine sometimes scare me  :Stick Out Tongue:  there not really songs, i guess you would call them dark poetry  :Stick Out Tongue:  


linkin park -lying from you

----------


## sevenhalo

All of mine scare me.  I'm afraid my friends will find them and be like "dude.. that's so fruity."  :Smilie: 

NIN - Reptile

----------


## dark_shadow

lol  people think i'm weird at times   :Ehh:  i think its bc i hang around here 2 much  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fahad k

Why dont u post them here, :Big Grin: 

 stand by me-oasis.

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

TGO, Just beat him up like we said last night  :LOL: 

Baywatch  :Big Grin:

----------


## dark_shadow

trust me u'd think i'm a freak from seeing them  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kill hannah- boys and girls

----------


## dark_shadow

> If it's an ex-gf thing; listen to:
> 
> Ill Nino - resurrect  (Track 2 i think?  I dont have it infront of me; out in my car)
> 
> Either way, listen to ill nino.


 good boy ill nino rocks!!!

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - Passive Aggressive

(I think, i think... I will be having words with my ex this coming sunday if her foot is any better. I got a text saying she loved me last night, shame i don't think it was true. Still sending her a damned card though. In about 30mins i shall sign into MSN )

----------


## dark_shadow

lol well at least u guys aer still friends... every time me and my ex talk we get into a fight of some sort over something stupid 

cold- stupid girl

----------


## thegreatone

Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love

(Yeah, stupid arguments are still our speciality, usually over one ignoring the eachother, even though we both know we aren't. I think we were made for eachother tbh, and i too think she thinks the same. Just the distance screwed us over)

----------


## dark_shadow

ya those long distance relationships sux  me and my g/f always fight bc she's trying to convert me to protestant  :Frown:  it suxs we cant have a normal convo with out throwing religion into it 

scars -papa roach

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - It's My Life

(Ouch, that must be kinda hard for you, religion is a touch topic, thats why i tend to try and stick to atheists, or people without strong beliefs. Having said that, i wouldn't stay away fro someone i love on those grounds.)

----------


## dark_shadow

see i was an agnostic b4  but i recently started beleiving in God i dont have a set religion ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  i can pretty much say somthing negative about them all ... the main thing i beleive is that there was a higher being that created us... but unilike my ex i respect others decisions ... someone's  an athiest i respect that , she on the other hand would try say there an idoit and try to convert them. 

velvet revolver -slither

----------


## sevenhalo

Kosheen - (Slip & Slide) Suicide

----------


## dark_shadow

this is war - ill nino

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - Song Of The Damned.

// http://tech.magesoftware.com/

----------


## dark_shadow

korn - another brick in the wall

----------


## sevenhalo

BEP - Get Retarded

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby

----------


## Inuyasha1782

Elusive - Oslo Nights

(It's a Trance/Techno station exclusive to XM Radio only, channel 82 - They have them every friday and mix like 20 songs into one 3 hour long special)

----------


## NoteMe

Do you know that Oslo is the capital of Norway`??? Just wondering...


I am not listening to any music, but I can hear church bells in my head....

----------


## thegreatone

Eminem - Toy Soldiers

----------


## grilkip

Old Dirty B*st*rd - Brooklyn Zoo

----------


## thegreatone

Papa Roach - Between Angels And Insects

----------


## dark_shadow

ill nino -te amo .... i hate you

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazy Fists - EightMinutesUpsideDown

// Added mod group at forums Dark  :Wink: 
http://tech.magesoftware.com/

----------


## dark_shadow

> 36 Crazy Fists - EightMinutesUpsideDown
> 
> // Added mod group at forums Dark 
> http://tech.magesoftware.com/



nice   :Thumb: 

three days grace- now or never

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name

// I Rock.

----------


## dark_shadow

lol put the site in your sig damn you *shakes fist*

sons of plunder -disturbed

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Territorial Pissing

// Adding. Soon.

----------


## dark_shadow

u better  :Stick Out Tongue:  

kill hannah-unwanted

----------


## thegreatone

I have done  :Wink: 

Nightwish - The riddler

----------


## dark_shadow

nicely done  :Thumb: 

nevermore- the river dragon has come

----------


## thegreatone

Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Going Down

// Got it posted on geekbb.com

----------


## dark_shadow

nice  :Stick Out Tongue: 
name of the game - Crystal method

----------


## thegreatone

Funeral For A Friend - Novella

// The admin now hates me on Geekbb

----------


## sevenhalo

Atari Teenage Riot - Digital Hardcore

----------


## dark_shadow

> Funeral For A Friend - Novella
> 
> // The admin now hates me on Geekbb


good job  :Thumb:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

children of bodom - are you dead yet

----------


## Inuyasha1782

Tupac Shakur - Hit'em Up

----------


## sevenhalo

Papa Roach - Singular Indestructible Droid

----------


## dark_shadow

judas priest- you got another thing commin

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Dance of Death

----------


## dark_shadow

disturbed-stupify -

----------


## thegreatone

Green Day - Jesus Of Suburbia

----------


## mendhak

Barenaked Ladies - Shoebox.

----------


## thegreatone

InMe - Ice Warm

----------


## dark_shadow

project wyze - tell the world my name

----------


## fahad k

Nothing Else Matters-Metallica (London Symphony Orchestra).

----------


## fahad k

Answer Lies Within-Dreamtheater.

----------


## BodwadUK

Natasha Bedingfield - Wild Horses

----------


## thegreatone

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Californication

----------


## Cander

Nightwish - Nemo

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - Blood On Blood

----------


## grilkip

Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go

----------


## fahad k

You know you are right-Nirvana.

----------


## sevenhalo

Icey - Message From Space

(is "from" a capatalized word in titles, or does it fall under the "the" "of" category?  It doesn't look right either way)

----------


## Cander

H.I.M. - Wings of a Butterfly

----------


## BodwadUK

Lucy With Diamonds - William Shatner   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

*MUST BREEEAAAATHHHHHH*

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dark_shadow

kidney thieves- zerospace

----------


## thegreatone

Cher - This Is A Song For The Lonely

(I capitalise the word no matter what it is)

----------


## damasterjo

...Nothing :Frown: ...

----------


## thegreatone

Tool - Love Song (Cover Version)

----------


## sevenhalo

My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult - Kooler Than Jesus

----------


## thegreatone

Van Halen - Jump

----------


## paralinx

Santana - Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile

----------


## penagate

Sun Decade - I'm Alone (Mirco de Govia Vocal Mix)

----------


## oceanebelle

Slide - Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## sevenhalo

dj Fixx - I Like It

(Ok, alright..  Ok, alright..  Ok, alright..  ah ah I like...)

----------


## fahad k

Wonderwall-Oasis.

----------


## thegreatone

Korn - Right Now

----------


## fahad k

What If-Creed.

----------


## damasterjo

the end of nothing is itself - feild of opposites

----------


## fahad k

Duran Duran-Ordinary World.

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Vide Infra

----------


## penagate

*Hard-Fi - Hard To Beat*

Best all round album I've heard for a very long time.  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Taking Back Sunday - 180 By Summer

----------


## Cander

Linkin Park - Numb

----------


## fahad k

Parikrama-Till i am no one again.

----------


## thegreatone

Drowning Pool - Cast Me Aside

----------


## Cander

OMG I ordered an iPod - Cander

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark

// Cander, why oh why :sad:

----------


## penagate

*Above & Beyond - Alone Tonight*

Nowhere can I find whether the original mix is out on vinyl or not. Grr.

----------


## fahad k

* Greenday-Time of your life.*

----------


## penagate

> Nowhere can I find whether the original mix is out on vinyl or not. Grr.


Sweet it is  :Big Grin: 

*Luminary - Amsterdam (Smith & Pledger Remix)*

----------


## Cander

> Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark
> 
> // Cander, why oh why :sad:


Because I can >.<   :Thumb:  

Foo Fighters - Best of you

----------


## fahad k

Alice in chains-Nutshell(Unplugged).

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Phantom Of The Opera

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Lenny Kravitz - Mr. Cab Driver

----------


## fahad k

When I come around(live)-Greenday.

----------


## penagate

Gabriel & Dresden - Tracking Treasure Down

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Like a stone.

----------


## venerable bede

Us And Them from Dub Side Of The Moon.

----------


## fahad k

Oasis - Stand By Me.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Watching the video for Red Dress by the Sugarbabes. Man are they hot! Liking the new girl too, definitely an improvement  :Thumb:

----------


## sevenhalo

The Prodigy - Narayan

----------


## penagate

Some lame ripoff of Lange's I Believe

*Edit:* And now the real thing. Much better  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cander

Sonata Arctica - Wolf & Raven

----------


## 05ar15

Cascada - Everytime we Touch

i have weird tastes in music lmao   :Smilie:

----------


## penagate

Nothing wrong with that one  :Smilie: 


Avril Lavigne - I'm With You (Leama & Moor Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - It's My Life

----------


## fahad k

Be Yourself - Audioslave.

----------


## Cander

Queen - Killer Queen

----------


## 05ar15

cascada - miracle   :Smilie:

----------


## penagate

My ringing ears.

----------


## fahad k

James Blunt - No Bravery.

----------


## mendhak

The Soggy Bottom Boys - I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow 

(O Brother, where art thou)

@D@D

----------


## penagate

Me trainwrecking through a pile of Tiesto tracks

----------


## mendhak

My gall bladder in agony as I refuse to get up off my seat.

----------


## Vismix

Katatonia - Ghost Of The Sun

----------


## penagate

Ridgewalkers feat. El - Find

----------


## oceanebelle

Groove Armada...

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - I Am The Highway.

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Jihad

----------


## Cander

I Write Sins Not Tragedies (video) - Panic! At The Disco

Weird video

----------


## fahad k

Alice In Chains - Would.

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - Jesus Online

----------


## DKenny

Your are my sunshine....

----------


## mendhak

My only sunshine

----------


## DKenny

[Hijack] You make me happy [/Hijack]

----------


## sevenhalo

Uhh me so horny, uh uhh me so

----------


## fahad k

You'll should be banned for this.

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - The Disease of the Dancing Cats

----------


## penagate

Armin live at Club Eau 2001

----------


## sevenhalo

Van Buuren?

I'm at work, can't watch it now...  Might later though.   :Smilie: 

Bush - Mindcharger

----------


## penagate

AVB, yeah.

There are a whole bunch of live club videos on Google Video, most are pretty short but you get the odd one like that that is about 20 minutes or more  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

Ferry Corsten - Whatever!

----------


## penagate

Dogzilla - Dogzilla

----------


## sevenhalo

Ellis D - Live Mix (Soundsystem XL 3/1/2003)

----------


## oceanebelle

Groove Instrumentals... (any song that falls into that category)...

ex.

adiemus by adiemus... etc.

----------


## Cander

Elegy by Leave's Eyes

Most beautiful voice I have ever heard.

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Clap Hands

----------


## fahad k

Creed -  My Sacrifice.

----------


## penagate

Solid Globe - Sahara (Markus Schulz Remix)

----------


## 05ar15

jesus of suburbia - greenday   :Wink:

----------


## sevenhalo

Chevelle - Still Running

----------


## john tindell

Kill All DJ's - Beats for Begginers

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Modest Mouse - Float On

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Posthuman

----------


## oceanebelle

In your eyes.

----------


## Datacide

So Sick Remix - NeYo featuring Jin

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Taking Back Sunday - Cute Without the 'E' (Cut From the Team)

----------


## KGComputers

Nothing else matters..by metallica  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## litlewiki

rhcp californication.avi

----------


## fahad k

Nutshell - Alice In Chains.

----------


## Cander

Silence by I left my iPod in the car.

----------


## penagate

Armin - Blue Fear 2004

----------


## grilkip

Dance 2 Trance - Power Of American Natives

A real House classic.

----------


## grilkip

Mark Oh - Droste hörst du mich

----------


## penagate

Veracocha - Carte Blanche

----------


## litlewiki

cant get no satisfaction -rolling stones

----------


## eyeRmonkey

> Silence by I left my iPod in the car.


Thats a classic.   :Alien Frog:  


Taking Back Sunday - You're So Last Summer

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Limp Bizkit - Boiler

----------


## Cander

Stranger In You by Lullacry

----------


## fahad k

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing.

----------


## fahad k

Seether - Truth.

----------


## fahad k

Howie day - Collide.

----------


## fahad k

James Blunt - You Are Beautiful.

----------


## fahad k

Greenday - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams.

----------


## fahad k

Duran Duran - Ordinary World.

----------


## penagate

Spam by fahad k

----------


## fahad k

Parikrama - But It Rained.

//its Holiday(actaully Holi Day) so i m kinda in mood to spam.

----------


## fahad k

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris.

----------


## fahad k

Greenday - Time Of Your Life.

----------


## 05ar15

surely thts cheating posts, writing every song u own lmao

everytime i look for you - Blink 182

 :Alien Frog:

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Fall Out Boy - Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner

----------


## baja_yu

The Coral - Dreaming of you

----------


## sevenhalo

Chevelle - Vitamin R (Leading Us Along)

----------


## Zakary

The Blister Exists - SlipKnot

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Good To Know That If I Ever Need Attention All I have To Do Is Die - Brand New

----------


## sevenhalo

Filter/Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do

----------


## fahad k

Jal - Aadat.

----------


## deranged

I'm not listening to a song.

----------


## fahad k

Staind - Home(acoustic).

----------


## mendhak

Bob Dylan - Hurricane.

----------


## fahad k

Motley Crue - If I Die Tomorrow.

----------


## fahad k

Radiohead - Creep.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Staind - So Far Away

----------


## fahad k

REM - Everybody Hurts.

//Awesome song,Awesome video.

----------


## fahad k

Avril Lavigne - Nobody's Home.

----------


## sevenhalo

SOAD - Hypnotize

----------


## penagate

Axwell & Ingrosso - Together

----------


## sevenhalo

SOAD - U-Fig

----------


## sevenhalo

My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult - The Days of Swine & Roses

_Christian, zombie vampires.  I am the father...  the father of nothing!_

----------


## oceanebelle

RiverMaya - 214

----------


## john tindell

Bloc Party - Helicopter

----------


## fahad k

Radiohead - Creep.

----------


## sevenhalo

Dieselboy - Invid [E-Sassin VIP]

----------


## fahad k

U2 - With or without you.

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - The Only Constant is Change

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Remember

----------


## illebille

Metallica - Blitzkrieg
in order to wake up...

----------


## Cander

Theatre of Tragedy - Storm

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - Somnambulist

----------


## fahad k

Metallica - Bleeding Me.

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - The Last Moment of Clarity

----------


## fahad k

Zero - PSP.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Digitek - Kernkraft 400

----------


## penagate

New Order - Blue Monday

----------


## sevenhalo

Music From the Jilted Generation (AONNOG Remixes) - Track 2 "Girls"

----------


## thegreatone

Alexisonfire - .44 Calibre Love Letter

----------


## penagate

Jermaine Stewart - We Don't Have To Take Our Clothes Off

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Everclear - Viedo Killed The Radio Star

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Science

Changes...

Seether - Pig

----------


## sevenhalo

The Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Like A Stone  (Video).

----------


## fahad k

RHCP - Otherside.

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Like A Stone.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## mendhak

Bruce Springsteen - One step up

 :Cry:

----------


## fahad k

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris.

----------


## mendhak

> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris.


 You, sir, are a man of most excellent taste.  I cannot be prouder of you, and I am not even joking right now.  :Thumb:

----------


## fahad k

> You, sir, are a man of most excellent taste.  I cannot be prouder of you, and I am not even joking right now.


Thank You Mate.  :wave: . GGD is one of my fav bands.

I feel priveleged to receive compliments from none other than Mendhak that too in CC.  :Blush:  

//Dire Straits - Sultan Of Swing.

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - No Man Army

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - No More Lies

----------


## fahad k

Creed - Higher.

----------


## thegreatone

Nine Inch Nails - Beside You In Time

----------


## fahad k

Alice In Chains - Would.

----------


## thegreatone

Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Nexus - Venom [Original Mix]

(Album - Tunnel Trance Force 26)

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Requiem

----------


## fahad k

Alice In Chains - Nutshell.

----------


## fahad k

Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You.

----------


## litlewiki

this is the new ****-marilyn mansion

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - I'm Broken

----------


## spoiledkid

Moby - Extreme Ways

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - I Disappear

----------


## pSY cO.

> Unknown Artist - Unknown Track



I love that song.

----------


## pSY cO.

So Long Sweet Summer - Dashboard Confessional

then

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Through The Never

Tur,e Mendhak does have good music taste  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penagate

Tiesto In Search of Sunrise 5 album samplers

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

----------


## mendhak

> Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


 Never cared for what they saaaaay,
Never cared for games they plaaaaay....

----------


## thegreatone

> Never cared for what they saaaaay,
> Never cared for games they plaaaaay....


  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Metallica - Turn The Page

----------


## mendhak

I don't think so.  :Mad:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


Good song  :Thumb: 
The S & M version was by far better than the album version


Foo Fighters - Everlong  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zakary

Mistakes - Godsmack

----------


## FishGuy

Im not listening to any song because im at work, but if I could I reckon The Stone Roses - Waterfall, would do a pretty good job of cheering me up.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Garbage - Stupid Girl

----------


## thegreatone

Janes Addicition - Mountain Song

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit
Kind of appropriate with the recent smoking ban voting in the UK

----------


## Cander

To the Edge by Lacuna Coil

New album effin rocks!!!!

----------


## thegreatone

> To the Edge by Lacuna Coil
> 
> New album effin rocks!!!!


 Gotta agree with you there mate  :Smilie: 

Spineshank - 40 Below.

----------


## Cander

My Twin by Katatonia

Another awesome new album.  :Big Grin: 

Who said there is no good music anymore?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - Back Home

----------


## eyeRmonkey

RanX - Albedo

----------


## wossname

Old School Hollywood - SOAD (for about the 4th time in a row).

Tony Danza is just rude.

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayne - Nothing To Gain

----------


## sevenhalo

Kidneytheives - Zerospace

----------


## thegreatone

Adema - Lift Us Up

----------


## sevenhalo

Chemical Brothers - Hold Tight London

----------


## penagate

Andy Moor - Halcyon

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - Twenty Years

----------


## oceanebelle

Moments in Love - Art of Noise

----------


## fahad k

Metallica - The Unforgiven.

Dedicated to all Metallica fans out there.  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - As We Speak

----------


## sevenhalo

Fatboy Slim - Slash Dot Dash Dot

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - The Reflecting God

----------


## thegreatone

Shower - Water

----------


## dark_shadow

Senses Fail - Bite To Break Skin(the legion of Doom remix)

----------


## dark_shadow

> Kidneytheives - Zerospace



 :Stick Out Tongue:  yay i'm not the only kidney thieves fan here  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

Amy Lee was alot better back then.  :Thumb: 
-------------------------------------

Nine Inch Nails - Somewhat Damaged

_How could I ever think it's funny how...
Everything that swore it wouldn't change is different now.
Just like you, would always say we'll make it through...
Then my head fell apart and where were you?_

----------


## thegreatone

Trapt - Hollowman

----------


## dark_shadow

tegan and sarah - i hear noises

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson - Mobscene

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson - The Nobodies

----------


## thegreatone

From First To Last - Featuring Some Of Your Favourite Words

----------


## penagate

Nufrequency - 808 (Why Oh Why) [Original Instrumental]

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - 22 Acacia Avenue

----------


## dark_shadow

> From First To Last - Featuring Some Of Your Favourite Words


from first to last is awsome   :Thumb:  

trapt - headstrong

----------


## Datacide

Back Like That
Ghostface Feat. NeYo

_ Love sucks..._

----------


## sevenhalo

MM - I Don't Like the Drugs (But the Drugs Like Me)

----------


## thegreatone

> from first to last is awsome   
> 
> trapt - headstrong


 That song kicks ass too  :Big Grin: 

Have a look for this one, it's quite good for an upcoming band.

Ten Foot Dolls - Let It Slide

----------


## oceanebelle

Beyond the Century - Adiemus

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - In These Arms

----------


## oceanebelle

Blurry

----------


## thegreatone

Wednesday 13 - I walked With A Zombie

----------


## sevenhalo

Front 242 - Welcome to Paradise
(_Hey poor, you don't have to be poor anymore..._)

----------


## thegreatone

Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home

----------


## Zakary

Fear Of The Dark (Live) - Best Of The Best - Iron Maiden

----------


## penagate

Simon Patterson - F-16

----------


## sevenhalo

The Chemical Brothers - Get Yourself High

----------


## penagate

Tab/Super 8 - Helsinki Scorchin' (Alex Morph Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Factor E vs Agent K - Start the Panic

----------


## penagate

Fonzerelli - Moonlight Party  :Eek Boom:

----------


## sevenhalo

Baby Anne - Mixtress

Which sounds INSANELY like the _bass bounce_ from...

Icey - Dim the Sky

--Edit--------
...Maybe not.  Mixtress goes more upwards instead of dropping to the grind.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Garbage - Stupid Girl

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Metallica - Turn The Page


 :EEK!:  
That is "Nothing Else Matters" you nutter! You are hereby punished to spend a fortnight in NoteMe's bed!!  :Mad:

----------


## sevenhalo

Tool - Ænema

----------


## thegreatone

> That is "Nothing Else Matters" you nutter! You are hereby punished to spend a fortnight in NoteMe's bed!!


 No, that is the song i was listening to at the time... Damn you to hell, you couldn't even work that out :'(

No music right now... Forgot to load Winamp  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sevenhalo

BangGuru - Time Loser

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...93208589619959

I am _really_ liking this...

Bjork bjork bjork!!!  That's why I like this.  It reminds me of Bjork, but with a hint of sleeze.

----------


## oceanebelle

"Don't want to wait in vain" version of Bamboo

----------


## oceanebelle

Can't let you go - Cueshe

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> No, that is the song i was listening to at the time... Damn you to hell, you couldn't even work that out :'(


A poor excuse  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Red hot chilli peppers - Give it away

----------


## sevenhalo

SOAD - Dreaming

----------


## thegreatone

Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger (Live)

----------


## sevenhalo

Project - Meltdown [Od404 Mix]

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Murder - Possessed.

----------


## sevenhalo

Bloodhound Gang - I'm the Least You Could Do

_If only life were as easy as you, I would still get screwed._

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - Dead Boys Poem  :Alien Frog:

----------


## sevenhalo

Lords of Acid - Crablouse

----------


## thegreatone

Foo Fighters - Come Back

----------


## sevenhalo

Sharaz - White Powder

----------


## thegreatone

rn Maiden - Wasting Love

Don't go wasting love, it's too precious  :Frown:

----------


## sevenhalo

Dj Fixx - Thru Musik

----------


## thegreatone

The Offspring - Gotta Get Away

----------


## sevenhalo

Crystal Method - Busy Child

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Bleeding Me

----------


## sevenhalo

Chemical Brothers - Under the Influence [Mix 2][#]

----------


## thegreatone

REM - Everybody Hurts

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - Crossfade

----------


## thegreatone

Phil Collins - Can't Stop Loving You

_I should be singing this to my ex..._

----------


## sevenhalo

Hmm, sounds like a bad idea.  I would recommend "Bloodhound Gang - No Hard Feelings" instead.

----------------------------------------------
Darkzone - Infinity In Your Hands

----------


## francisstokes

Damien Rice -- im not sure of the title

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - The Package

--I just switched off the saddening songs, feeling a little better now. My ex contacted me from London today, just to ask how i felt, which, was, well, nice. She then rang me back asking if i could ring her other phone as she'd just misplaced it. I enjoy our trivial conversations about spaghetti and lions.(Well Tigers usually)

----------


## sevenhalo

....Sounds like a keeper?  I'm not good with moral support; born without shoulders.  You know how it goes.
----------------------
DJ Baby Anne\Mixtress\12 No Way Out [Acid Rockers & George Thompson Remix] [Mix].mp3

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfec' Cirtle - Teh Pckaage
(I love typing like a spaz)

--Your moral support isn't very bad at all, it's pretty good. Nice to see someone else has a different view to "get over her".

----------


## sevenhalo

I do what little I can, apply minimal effort and use the smallest resources.  Glad I could almost help.

----------------------------------------------
\Gorillaz\G-Sides\01 19-2000 [Soul Child Remix] [Mix].mp3

----------


## thegreatone

Q.O.T.S.A - In The Fade

Just changed...

HIM - I Love You

--Ok, that's definitely a weird song to come on now...

----------


## sevenhalo

Gorillaz - Faust

shigoto no ato ni me ga sameru
nani ka shinakucha
shigoto no ato ni

----------


## thegreatone

Foo Fighters - Halo

----------


## sevenhalo

NIN - The Wretched

----------


## dark_shadow

voodoo people - prodigy

----------


## thegreatone

Nice to see you back Dark  :Wink: 

Stabbing Westward - What Do I Have To Do ?

----------


## sevenhalo

Epectasia - The First Love

----------


## penagate

Motorcycle - Imagination (Acoustic)

----------


## thegreatone

Dave Spikey - Overnight Success Tour

----------


## sevenhalo

Genaside II - Narra Mine [Armand Van Helden's West Coast Mix]

----------


## BodwadUK

Breathless - Corrs

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Star - Bryan Adams

----------


## francisstokes

queen -- dont stop me now

----------


## francisstokes

Coldplay :: Green Eyes

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Firestarter

----------


## mendhak

> Damien Rice -- im not sure of the title


 Blower's Daughter?

----------


## francisstokes

> Blower's Daughter?


No i wasn't sure of the track name because it wasn't on his albums, it was a promo track.

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Perpetuous Dreamer - The Sound of Goodbye

(Techno  :Wink: )

----------


## sevenhalo

Aphrodite - Aftershock

----------


## Cander

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California

----------


## sevenhalo

Sharaz - Never Enough

----------


## thegreatone

The Killers - Andy You're A Star

----------


## francisstokes

> The Killers - Andy You're A Star


You have taste

----------


## thegreatone

> You have taste


 *bows* I would like to thank my taste buds, and my nose, the cells in that general area never seem to let me down, keep up the work guys... *wipes away tears*

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Stars and Stripes

----------


## BodwadUK

B*Witched - Jump Down

Should I bow my head in shame?  :Alien Frog:

----------


## illebille

Room for one more - Anthrax

----------


## sevenhalo

> Should I bow my head in shame?


I gave up judging people's music taste...  Unless it's ICP.
--------------------------
Nine Inch Nails - No You Don't

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Prayer

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> B*Witched - Jump Down
> 
> Should I bow my head in shame?


No, but you should get some rope and a strong beam:

----------


## sevenhalo

MM - Irresponsible Hate Anthem

----------


## illebille

Help - Channel Zero

----------


## sevenhalo

Delerium - The Silence 2000 (Tiesto Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Acdc - Tnt

----------


## Datacide

This: http://youtube.com/watch?v=3qabaijSvSQ

----------


## sevenhalo

Ferry Corsten - Right of Way

----------


## penagate

Alex M.O.R.P.H pres Everest ft Tash&#173;ita - Oree [Vocal Mix]

*Edit:* Stupid overzealous censor

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Drug Against War

----------


## penagate

Evanescence - Hello [Gabriel & Dresden Bootleg Remix]

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - PARIS

.o0(I think the rest of the day is going to be mostly ATB, BT, Ferry Corsten...  Easy Listening Electronica)

----------


## penagate

I installed a Winamp compressor plugin and now everything sounds like Armin van Buuren on di.fm. It's awesome.

Makes everything else sound bad though  :Frown:

----------


## sevenhalo

Nice  :Smilie: ; I just stared listening to...

Kimball Collins - ICU Generation: Trance 2000 Episode 1

One of the first "techno" CDs that I bought.  It's actually not a bad mix.

Track List
01. John the Dentist vs. Ollie Jaye - Imagination [K90 Remix]
02. The Generator - Where Are You Know [Moonman Remix]
03. Armin Van Buuren - Communication [Original Mix]
04. Ron & Pascal H Hagen - Take You There [Original Mix]
05. Scott Mac; Signum - Coming on Strong (Bellow vs. Euphoriah)
06. Sunscream - Exodus [Fire & Ice Remix]
07. Quadran; Tasha - Unloveable [M.I.K.E. Remix]
08. Stone Love - My Love Will Surround You [Future Mix]
09. Legend B - Lost in Love [DJ Taucher Remix]
10. The Def Set - Ogo [Digital Blondes End of an Era Mix]
11. Mea Culpa - The Child [Original Mix]

----------


## penagate

Fonzerelli - Moonlight Party [Original]

// Some classics on that mix  :Smilie: 

If you want to try the compressor (and use Winamp) here it is
http://www.soundsolution.it/index.ph...ry&filecatid=1

from this page (it's version 1.2 release):
http://www.soundsolution.it/index.ph...electcat&cat=1

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - The Gift

From the album "Karma and Effect"  :Thumb:

----------


## sevenhalo

--I'm at work, can only use wmp here  :Sick:   I'll check it out when I get home.

----------


## penagate

Fictivision vs C-Quence - Symbols


// Urgh. WMP's good for CDs though. Winamp screws continous CD playback up royally.

----------


## thegreatone

> Fictivision vs C-Quence - Symbols
> 
> 
> // Urgh. WMP's good for CDs though. Winamp screws continous CD playback up royally.


 Works fine here  :Wink: 

Seether - Burrito

----------


## penagate

It does if the songs are separated. Not if its a continous mix, it repeats a few frames on track change for some reason. I can never get it to work right.

----------


## sevenhalo

That only happes if you have blending enabled.  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

> That only happes if you have blending enabled.


 Correct  :Wink:

----------


## penagate

Crossfade disabled (hate), 5s prebuffer, digital audio enabled/disabled.

It might be my DirectSound buffer settings (10s/5s/5s) but I have them high for a reason. Still should work.

Maybe it doesn't like me  :Smilie: 

//
Now listening to this:
http://www.discogs.com/release/541424

----------


## sevenhalo

Sounds like you over configured it, have you tried reinstalling?

You can do that under control panels - Add/Remove Programs  :Wink:

----------


## penagate

Heh. It's been the same for 5-6 different installations  :Wink: 

Does not fuss me. I use WMP to check my own CDs since I don't know enough to tweak it to hell and break it  :Smilie: 

I don't play CDs otherwise.

----------


## sevenhalo

I figured, I was just giving you a hard time.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Richard F. - J-Break

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - World Falls Away

----------


## illebille

Papa Roach - Infest

----------


## thegreatone

> Papa Roach - Infest


 Nice song Ille  :Smilie: 

Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache (Resident Evil Version)

----------


## the182guy

Angels & Airwaves - The Adventure  :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit

----------


## sevenhalo

Chevelle - The Clincher

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Limp Bizkit - My Generation
NIN - Dead Souls

----------


## sevenhalo

überzone - 2kool4skool

(Gotta love the classics)

----------


## francisstokes

SilverSun Pickups :: Kissing Families

----------


## francisstokes

And anyone who like good musicians should here.

----------


## thegreatone

Tune Up - Ravers Fantasy

----------


## greythej

3 doors down - let me go

if u neva heard it. find it on net and listen. Its awesome...

----------


## sevenhalo

Ataris Teenage Riot - Your Uniform (Does Not Impress Me!)

----------


## penagate

Junior Jack - Stupidisco (Hott22 Main Vocal Mix)

Not for very long I suspect

----------


## penagate

as predicted...


Late Night Alumni - Empty Streets (Aurora Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Ataris Teenage Riot - U.S. Fade Out

----------


## thegreatone

Next Doors Music  :Frown:

----------


## sevenhalo

Ataris Teenage Riot - Digital Hardcore

If you haven't listened to this stuff, check it out.  It's loud, angry and completely unorganized.  Heavy drum riffs, acidic synths and lots of yelling.  I love it  :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Rammstein - Te Quiero Puta!

----------


## BodwadUK

Katie Melua - Just Like Heaven

----------


## Wally Pipp

Iced Earth - Stormrider

----------


## wossname

I'm listening to my lunch gurgling in my alimentary canal.  There's a beat you can dance to.

----------


## sevenhalo

Gorillaz - El Mañana

----------


## cssriraman

few old songs from Back street boys

----------


## thegreatone

R.A.T.M - Take The Power Back

----------


## Cander

Sonata Arctica - Full Moon

----------


## sevenhalo

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb

Compliments the 8x~ Tylenol I just took.  Today sucks...

----------


## Wally Pipp

Dark Funeral - Shadows over Transsylvania

----------


## Zakary

In The Air Tonight (Live) - Phil Collins

God this song is great !!

----------


## penagate

Kalufut & Fygle - Novocaine (Mark Otten Remix)

----------


## Fishcake

Elbow's cover of independent woman. Brill.

----------


## sevenhalo

Gorillaz - The Sounder

----------


## cssriraman

Michel jackson's Earth song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thegreatone

InMe - Gelosea

----------


## sevenhalo

Dust Brothers/Korn - Kick the PA

----------


## thegreatone

> In The Air Tonight (Live) - Phil Collins
> 
> God this song is great !!


 Yep, that song kicks some major ass  :Smilie: 

Iron Maiden - Holy Smoke

----------


## francisstokes

Ash songs.....

----------


## thegreatone

Whitesnake - Still Of The Night

-- Highly Recommended.

----------


## francisstokes

> Whitesnake - Still Of The Night
> 
> -- Highly Recommended.


Screw Whitesnake, just listen to steve Vai!!!

----------


## thegreatone

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ve+vai&pl=true

----------


## sevenhalo

She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart

<3 this song

----------


## thegreatone

Beat & Path - Goodbye Beautiful Day

(Freely downloadable, just google it, lovely song)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Foo Fighters - Aurora

----------


## The_Grudge

Tool - Lipan Conjuring

----------


## penagate

Will Holland - Timeless (Deepwide Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Shout

Did anyone look at the song i suggested up there ^ ?

----------


## Cander

Tool - Rosetta Stoned

----------


## sevenhalo

Nonpoint - Mindtrip

----------


## sevenhalo

Tool - 10,000 Days (Wings, Pt. 2)

----------


## kfcSmitty

Cuff the Duke - BlackHeart

----------


## penagate

Gouryella - Ligaya

----------


## sevenhalo

She Wants Revenge - Sister

----------


## kfcSmitty

Great Big Sea - Consequence Free

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Fixxxer

Before that it was me on guitar trying to learn to pick up and down on the same stroke... needless to say it was a nightmare, i'm new to the guitar though, so i will conquer it  :Smilie:

----------


## kfcSmitty

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Hypnotize

----------


## sevenhalo

Project 86 - The Spy Hunter

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Dirty Window

Now,

Sonata Arctica - Abondoned, Pleased, Brainwashed, Exploited

----------


## sevenhalo

She Wants Revenge - Red Flags and Long Nights

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast

----------


## o0yuna0o

Alphabet Song  :Big Grin:

----------


## makoy7

lifehouse -------> the end has only begun; sick cycle carousel....   :Alien Frog:

----------


## thegreatone

Tool - Jambi

----------


## francisstokes

Steve Vai -- For the love of god

----------


## francisstokes

Steve Vai --  Paganini's 5th Caprice

----------


## staticbob

RUSH - Limelight

And all the other songs that match on Pandora

----------


## Pino

Artic Monkeys - when the sun goes down!

----------


## kfcSmitty

Switchfoot - 24

I need more music  :Frown:  Only 256 megs of songs at work to listen to for 8 hours

----------


## techgnome

Title: Every Beat of My Heart
Artist: Von Groove
Year: 1992
Album: Von Groove
Label: Chrysalis

via: http://www.kqlz.org/index.php

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazy Fists - Chalk White

----------


## |2eM!x

> Switchfoot - 24
> 
> I need more music  Only 256 megs of songs at work to listen to for 8 hours


They came to my school last year. It was pretty tight yo   :big yellow:  

Btw could anyone make a yellow guy with a dew rag?

----------


## mendhak

> Switchfoot - 24
> 
> I need more music  Only 256 megs of songs at work to listen to for 8 hours


 Ask coworkers! Write CDs! Take music from home to work! Beg! Borrow! Steal!

----------


## francisstokes

> Ask coworkers! Write CDs! Take music from home to work! Beg! Borrow! Steal!


kill?

----------


## the_nomad

iron maiden - ghost of the navigator   :big yellow:

----------


## thegreatone

Adema - Tornado

----------


## mendhak

Coworkers are playing the new Red Hot Chilli Peppers album. They sound.... exactly the same as they did in all their previous albums.  :Sick:

----------


## penagate

I'm looking for decent new releases on Beatport. It's like trying to find peas in a huge pile of flour, by hand.

----------


## kfcSmitty

Great Big Sea - Sally Ann

----------


## baja_yu

Gloria Estefan - Conga  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

Linkin Park - Easier To Run

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

----------


## penagate

Morjac - Morjac Theme

----------


## Valleysboy1978

NIN - Dead Souls (man is this song suited to the movie!)

----------


## grilkip

Bob Marley - Redemption Song

----------


## x-ice

James Blunt - High

----------


## sevenhalo

311 - Getting Through To Her

----------


## Darts

I'm listening to Ringtones On Webcam by Scotty

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Go It Alone

_I'm coming over,
see me down at the station by the lane with my hands in my pocket.
Jingling a wish coin,
that I stole from a fountain that was drowning all the cares in the world._

----------


## thegreatone

> I'm listening to Ringtones On Webcam by Scotty


 Excellent choice, excellent choice indeed  :Smilie: 

I'm listening to nothing right now as dear Cherie has bobbied off, and my msn has died... Killing a video call.
Not impressed  :Mad:

----------


## sevenhalo

Crystal Method - Comin' Back

----------


## Fishcake

MC Pitman - What i am. Really funny.

----------


## Darts

Pendulum- Tarantula *is proper jammin'*

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Papa Roach - Scars

----------


## BodwadUK

Runaway - Corrs (OOOO such a sexy voice  :LOL:  )

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Revenga

----------


## baja_yu

Iron Maiden - Wasted Years

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - When Angels Fly Away

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Soil

----------


## sevenhalo

SOAD - Tentative

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Sugar

----------


## Darts

'Fire coming out of a monkey's head' by the Gorillaz.

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - IEAIAIO

And, whhhhy didn't you reply on msn  :Frown:

----------


## sevenhalo

Ferry Corsten - Whatever!

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - ATWA

WHAT A TUNE  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

The Chemical Brothers - Hold Tight London

----------


## baja_yu

The Cartoons - Witchdoctor

"ooh eeh ooh ahah, ting tang wallawallabingbang"

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Roulette

----------


## baja_yu

> System Of A Down - Roulette


It would be easier to post your playlist instead of posting song by song every few minutes  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - What Evil Lurks

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Posthuman

----------


## sevenhalo

Kidneythieves - Crazy

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Ego Brain

----------


## sevenhalo

Deekline and Wizard - Body Popper

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Soldier Side

----------


## sevenhalo

Tool - Eulogy

----------


## Darts

Placebo- Every Me and Every You very shortly lol

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Fixation On the Darkness (Live)

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - Superfabulous

----------


## sevenhalo

Lords of Acid - Scrood Bi U

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Self Revolution

----------


## sevenhalo

Gorillaz - Dare

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - the Element Of One

----------


## oceanebelle

Become - Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## oceanebelle

Let Love In - Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## penagate

Office - Hum featuring Laptops & Server

----------


## iainpb

All the Love in the World - Nine Inch Nails

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - Mouth For War

----------


## sevenhalo

Icey - A Little Louder

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - We'll Grind That Axe For A Long Time

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - Last Moment of Clarity

----------


## penagate

Motorcycle - Around You (G&D Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

ATR - Death of a President D.I.Y.!

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Their Law (Live)

----------


## sevenhalo

Escape Club - Wild Wild West

----------


## thegreatone

Just changed to

Prodigy - Everybody In the Place

----------


## penagate

Aalto - Taurine

----------


## sevenhalo

Lo Fidelity Allstars - Battleflag

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Poison

----------


## sevenhalo

Roxette - Joyride

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Breathe

----------


## penagate

```
Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,000
User Name 	Posts
thegreatone 	209
sevenhalo 	139
penagate 	69
```

and for the 1000th reply:

Orkidea - Beautiful (Alt+F4 Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

ABBA - Knowing Me Knowing You

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Spitfire

----------


## thegreatone

> ABBA - Knowing Me Knowing You


 What a song  :Smilie: 

In fact i might dig up my CD's...

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Out Of Space

----------


## sevenhalo

Our Lady Peace - Automatic Flowers

----------


## thegreatone

Prodgy - Under My Wheels (Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Back 2 Skool

I don't know how much more Bass this thing can take...

----------


## penagate

Jody Wisternoff - Cold Drink Hot Girl

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Out Of Space

----------


## x-ice

Metallica - Sabbra Cadabra

----------


## chompy

Hello!

Right now, I'm not listening to a particular song, but sometimes am while surfing. I like 70's, 80's, and gospel. One of my favorite songs is "Green Eyed Lady". It was nice getting acquainted.

God Bless,
Hope To Talk Again,
Chompy

----------


## thegreatone

Q.O.T.S.A - Millionaire

----------


## mendhak

Have you come here to play Jesus, to the lepers in your head?
Did I ask too much, more than a lot?
You gave me nothing, now it's all I got.

----------


## mendhak

> Alt+F4


Ha ha, that's me.   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Zakary

Wow! this thread running for 4 years !!

----------


## thegreatone

Thats not long enough...

Devildriver - Before The Hangmans Noose

----------


## penagate

delerium - silence (fade's sanctuary remix)

----------


## RadBrad

Meh. You're all pussies, HEAVY METAL IS THE WAY TO GO.

Slayer - Angel of Death

 :Big Grin: 

Edit:

thegreatone! Wooo, someone else who likes DevilDriver. Finally. Lol. I was beginning to think I was the only person that knew about them.

----------


## cssriraman

Toploader - Achilles Heel

----------


## cssriraman

Faithless - Mass destruction

----------


## thegreatone

> Meh. You're all pussies, HEAVY METAL IS THE WAY TO GO.
> 
> Slayer - Angel of Death
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> thegreatone! Wooo, someone else who likes DevilDriver. Finally. Lol. I was beginning to think I was the only person that knew about them.


 Heh, you're going to love me then  :Smilie: 

Slayer - Raining Blood.

----------


## dark_shadow

trivium-fugue

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - In These Arms

----------


## Darts

Necrophagist- Intestinal Incubation

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - Ill Be There For You

Kinda fits my mood actually, cool  :Smilie:

----------


## Darts

Norah Jones- Sunrise

----------


## thegreatone

Darts, that one was dedicated to you  :Wink: 

Bon Jovi - Living In Sin

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Seed - Ding

----------


## RadBrad

> Heh, you're going to love me then 
> 
> Slayer - Raining Blood.


Wooooo  :Big Grin: 

Dream Theatre - Glass Prison

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - In These Arms (Live)

Last song before i watch Top Gear and Full Metal Jacket.

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Matafix - Big City Life

----------


## dark_shadow

vodoo people -Prodigy

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah
Cheesy I know!

----------


## RadBrad

lol, I haven't heard Hard Rock Hallelujah yet...

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss

----------


## thegreatone

> lol, I haven't heard Hard Rock Hallelujah yet...
> 
> Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


 It's quite good actually  :Smilie: 

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box

----------


## Darts

Big City Life!!! What a song! I salute you.

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Scentless Apprentice

----------


## Darts

3 days grace... I hate everything about you

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Tourettes

----------


## sevenhalo

Andy Hunter - Intercessional

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Pennyroyal Tea

----------


## sevenhalo

Praga Khan - Injected With A Poison

----------


## RadBrad

> Nirvana - Pennyroyal Tea


That's at least 4 nirvana posts lol.

Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Nicotine and Gravy

----------


## RadBrad

Megadeth - Die Dead Enough

----------


## sevenhalo

She Wants Revenge - These Things

----------


## thegreatone

> That's at least 4 nirvana posts lol.
> 
> Megadeth - Symphony of Destruction


 Indeed it is...
Lovely song there btw  :Thumb: 

Nirvana - Milk It

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Rammstein - Rosenrot

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Shakira feat Carlos Santana - Ilegal
Beautiful Guitar

----------


## oceanebelle

Ulipon - The ambassadors.

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Full Throttle

----------


## thegreatone

Evanescence - Hello

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Ready To Blow

(It would make a great Amplitude or FrequenZ song)

----------


## RadBrad

> Evanescence - Hello


Boo evanescance.. you now suck. It's destroyed all respect for you I last had.

 :Frown: 

System of a Down - Lonely Day

----------


## sevenhalo

> Blah blah blah


  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

kidneythieves - Amnzero

----------


## thegreatone

> Boo evanescance.. you now suck. It's destroyed all respect for you I last had.
> 
> 
> 
> System of a Down - Lonely Day


 Ah good song... However you'll find i'm trying to have a brighter day to relax and metal just makes me concentrate alot more...

Evanescence - Tourniquet

----------


## sevenhalo

Ill Nino - What You Deserve

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Baby's Got a Temper

----------


## RadBrad

> kidneythieves - Amnzero


Hmm... I don't remember posting blah blah blah...   :Confused:  

But Ill Nino, Nice.   :Big Grin:  




> Ah good song... However you'll find i'm trying to have a brighter day to relax and metal just makes me concentrate alot more...
> 
> Evanescence - Tourniquet


Same, but I'm just kind of chilling at the mo so System is the choice. I always find opeth good to programme to as their songs never end and the lyrics are impossible to sing, so you stay focused, amused and not distracted.

Opeth - Deliverance

----------


## sevenhalo

> Hmm... I don't remember posting blah blah blah...


Wierd, that's how it showed up on my screen.  Then again, I do have "lack of taste" posts filtered.   :Wink: 

Prodigy/Crystal Method - Sidewinder

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Tenacious D - Wonderboy

----------


## penagate

Deep Dish ft Stevie Nicks - Dreams
into
Evanescence - Hello (Gabriel & Dresden Bootleg Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Front 242 - Circling Overland

_"1 1 20 29 the stars are shining bright."_
I have some real garbage in my mp3 collection.   :Thumb:

----------


## RadBrad

> Wierd, that's how it showed up on my screen.  Then again, I do have "lack of taste" posts filtered.  
> 
> Prodigy/Crystal Method - Sidewinder


That was harsh.   :Cry:  

Disturbed - Just Stop

----------


## sevenhalo

> That was harsh.


Just giving you a hard time for dogging on Evanescence  :Thumb: 

Gorillaz - All Alone

----------


## RadBrad

> Just giving you a hard time for dogging on Evanescence 
> 
> Gorillaz - All Alone


Fair enuff, I STILL don't like them though.

Machine Head - The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears

----------


## sevenhalo

311 - Don't Tread On Me

----------


## penagate

Aalto - Taurine

9962 characters left.

----------


## sevenhalo

311 - Waiting

9962 Characters Left.

----------


## RadBrad

Alice in Chains - Angry Chair

----------


## penagate

O'Callaghan & Kearney - Exactly.

9945 characters left.

----------


## sevenhalo

311 - Whiskey & Wine

9928 Characters Left.

(Do I smell a plug-in?)

----------


## RadBrad

Rage Against the Machine - Ashes in the Fall

----------


## penagate

Trainwreck by me.

all of 9948 characters left. yay.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

NIN - Dead Souls

----------


## sevenhalo

NIN - You Know What You Are?
  :Big Grin:   :big yellow:   :Smilie:   :Ehh:   :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - Suffocate

----------


## mendhak

I am watching Stargate Atlantis.

----------


## Cander

Kamelot - The Haunting

and the sound of an annoying speaker announcement....

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - Wasted Years

----------


## sevenhalo

Mudvayne - The End of All Things to Come

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - Fine Again

----------


## mendhak

Remy Zero - Fair

----------


## sevenhalo

Bloodhound Gang - I Wish I Was ***** So I Could Get Chicks

----------


## thegreatone

Seether ft. Amy Lee - Broken

----------


## RadBrad

Queens of the Stone Age - Go With the Flow

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - Diseased

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Stadium Arcadium Album  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

Seether - Fade Away

----------


## Zakary

Manowar - The Fight for Freedom

----------


## RadBrad

> Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Stadium Arcadium Album


ha. I'm going to see 'em in July  :Big Grin: 

Pearl Jam - State of Love and Trust

----------


## sevenhalo

Disturbed - Land of Confusion

----------


## Zakary

> Disturbed - Land of Confusion


This song is realy great!   :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

> This song is realy great!


 :Thumb: 

Disturbed - Deify

----------


## RadBrad

Slipknot - Bitchslap

Not Slipknot but someone released it as if they were slipknot, it kicks ass but it's really not slipknot. It's a Metal/Jazz fusion.

----------


## mendhak

Lost Prophets - Rooftops.

It's really not that good.  :Frown:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Def Leppard - Rocket
 :Frown:  God I feel old!  :LOL:

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - Domination

And th new Lost Prophets isn't too great...

----------


## sevenhalo

DIsturbed - Decadence

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Brand New - The Shower Scene

----------


## penagate

Envio - For You

----------


## Bonker Gudd

I'm in the shower with my dolphins.

----------


## Darts

Deathstars- Cyanide

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Sergio Mendes & Black Eyed Peas- Mas Que Nada

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Nelly Furtado - Maneater

----------


## sevenhalo

Mendoza - Aggression

----------


## Pino

maximo park - apply some pressure

----------


## thegreatone

Deep Purple - Never Before

----------


## sevenhalo

Andy Hunter - Radiate

----------


## thegreatone

> Mudvayne - The End of All Things to Come


 Only just seen that. Excellent choice my friend  :Big Grin: 

Linkin Park - Numb

----------


## sevenhalo

> Only just seen that. Excellent choice my friend


...and when the whole damn world is dead, there's your ****ing peace.  :Thumb: 

Actually that CD doesn't sound too bad right about now.
Mudvayne - Silenced

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Herbert Grönemeyer featuring Amadou & Mariam - Zeit, dass sich was dreht (The Official FIFA 2006 World Cup Anthem) [German Version]

----------


## thegreatone

> ...and when the whole damn world is dead, there's your ****ing peace. 
> 
> Actually that CD doesn't sound too bad right about now.
> Mudvayne - Silenced


 Actually, you're right, after this song i'm right behind you  :Big Grin: 

Rammstein - Zwitter!

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Shakira featuring Wyclef Jean - Hips Don't Lie

----------


## sevenhalo

Mudvayne - Mercy Severity

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

'54, '74, '90, 2006 - Sportfreunde Stiller

----------


## The_Grudge

Wasted (Reprised) - Pearl Jam)

----------


## sevenhalo

Rob Zombie - Scum of the Earth

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Goleo VI presents Lumidee vs. Fatman Scoop - Dance! 
I know I know, but its on my World Cup 2006 Mix

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayen - A Key To Nothing

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Diesel Power

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayne - Determined

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - We Gonna Rock

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Sasha - Goodbye
You English and Dutch better get used to that song. You will hear that a lot during the World Cup!

----------


## sevenhalo

Chevelle - Emotional Drought

----------


## thegreatone

Mudvayne - Choices

----------


## sevenhalo

Manson - Rock is Dead

----------


## SpagettiProg

I'm listening to "right now" by Van Halen

----------


## sevenhalo

<Unknown> - We Want Your Soul

----------


## dark_shadow

good grief - urban dance squad

----------


## sevenhalo

Aphex Twin - Come To Daddy

Go watch, good song!

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - Orestes

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Next Year - Foo Fighters

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Psycho

----------


## fahad k

U2 - With or Without You.

//...i m back  :Sick:

----------


## RadBrad

Slayer - Bloodline

----------


## fahad k

Duran Duran - Come Undone.

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Astonishing Panorama of the End Times

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Show Me How To Live.

----------


## grilkip

Dune - Hand in hand.

----------


## fahad k

Howie Day - Collide.

----------


## thegreatone

Welcome back Fahad  :Big Grin: 

System Of A Down - Sad Statue

----------


## dark_shadow

blow me away - breaking benjamin

----------


## penagate

Andy Moor - Halcyon (Alex M.O.R.P.H Remix)

----------


## dark_shadow

james blunt - Beautiful 

so how it going people?

----------


## thegreatone

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams

Yeah, lifes good. I guess!

----------


## sevenhalo

Gremlin Radio

Dj Irene - Special Love [Shaolin Remix]

----------


## RadBrad

> Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
> 
> Yeah, lifes good. I guess!





> Gremlin Radio
> 
> Dj Irene - Special Love [Shaolin Remix]


When did you go from metal to dance?

Arch Enemy - End of the Line

----------


## sevenhalo

I'm all over the board.  I even have ABBA and Foreigner listed in here.

One cannot live on metal alone.

Infiniti - You Know Who You Are

----------


## thegreatone

> I'm all over the board.  I even have ABBA and Foreigner listed in here.
> 
> One cannot live on metal alone.
> 
> Infiniti - You Know Who You Are


 Agreed, although i try hard to live on metal and rock occasionally i need a fill of old dance music  :Smilie: 

like right now...

Haddaway - What is Love?

----------


## sevenhalo

Trashy & Tekk - Set Free

----------


## thegreatone

Lacuna Coil - Our Truth

HEY 7  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

Sean Paul - Get Busy [Dj Philme Breakbeat Remix] [4:33]

----------


## thegreatone

Deathstar - Cyanide

Cheers Darts for showing me this songie, ROCKS  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

Richi M - Wake Me Up [Extended Version] [9:48]

(I don't know if I can last through the extended version of any gabber song  :Sick:  )

----------


## sevenhalo

Euro Brakes - Brakes Are No Good To Me [6:17]

----------


## sevenhalo

Mpress - Maybe [Dj X Breakbeat Remix] [6:00]

----------


## sevenhalo

dj mike fixx-live in tampa fl feat-icey sharaz agh

----------


## thegreatone

Within Temptation - Stand My Ground

----------


## oceanebelle

nothing on the radio right now... just some silly "I want a textmate that is like this like that" silly requests!!! huhuhu

----------


## thegreatone

Haha, wow... My worst Radio ad was the "phonebar" the people sounded so depsrate! It was an internet radio ad though... no wonder.

My current songie is...

Deathstars - New Dead Nation

----------


## oceanebelle

what's on now is some girlie songs... hehehe

"Lost in your eyes" by debbie gibson... wow, i still remember her  :Smilie:  I used to listen to her when i was six.. she was my idol then... i was even named after her.. i mean.. only nickname that is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

Oooh, Heaven is a place on earth is by her isn't it? Or at least i think it is..
Makes sense though she could sing  :Big Grin: 

Right now the songie is "Deathstars - The Rape Of Virtue"

----------


## dark_shadow

cold - crossfade 
it fits my mood at the moment  :Frown:

----------


## oceanebelle

> Oooh, Heaven is a place on earth is by her isn't it? Or at least i think it is..
> Makes sense though she could sing 
> 
> Right now the songie is "Deathstars - The Rape Of Virtue"



hehhe... at long last... no more songs from the radio!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## oceanebelle

> cold - crossfade 
> it fits my mood at the moment


is it a sad song???


might I suggest another one? if you are in to it...

Tears and Rain by James Blunt...   :Frown:

----------


## thegreatone

Ahh, what are you listening to now then?

I admit it... I only have 2 songs on the playlist right now! I'm back on "Deathstars - New Dead Nation"

Dark, whats happened mate?

----------


## dark_shadow

savin me - nickelback  
well 2morrow is the aniversary of a good friend of mine that died of extacy overdose so that's gettin to me a bit, then the usual relationship problems  :Stick Out Tongue:  no biggie after a few pepsi's i should be feeling better  :Stick Out Tongue:  you know you cold just talk on msn 2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thegreatone

Ahh, well i hope things go well mate.

And ohhh yeah... MSN...

----------


## dark_shadow

i'm blue - eiffle 65
ya thanks  :Stick Out Tongue:  

for being techno this is actually a good song

----------


## thegreatone

> i'm blue - eiffle 65
> ya thanks  
> 
> for being techno this is actually a good song


 It's a great song  :Big Grin:

----------


## penagate

> i'm blue - eiffle 65
> ya thanks  
> 
> for being techno this is actually a good song


 Techno.

Yes.

----------


## thegreatone

> Techno.
> 
> Yes.


 Not greatly coherent there..... No, wait, you are...

----------


## dark_shadow

techno is great  :Stick Out Tongue:  
skillet -saviour 
lol now i'm listening to christian hard rock :s my ipod has everything on it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penagate

I think I would call "I'm Blue" euro pop.

----------


## sevenhalo

> I think I would call "I'm Blue" euro pop.


Pen, you're right, but give him credit for the effort.  You gotta start somewhere  :Wink:

----------


## dark_shadow

:Stick Out Tongue:  regardless its a good song 

so cold -breaking benjamin

----------


## penagate

It could be worse, I'll give you that  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

It could be this... 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...7776814775306&

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dark_shadow

:Stick Out Tongue:  
dropping plates - disturbed

----------


## sevenhalo

Or Rob Zombie and Gwar's ******* child:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...23101377514296

All's not lost though; they do have Klingon background singers.

----------


## dark_shadow

i wish my phone had crime deturrent
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...q=sprint+crime

comming undone- korn

----------


## penagate

> It could be this... 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...7776814775306&


 My ears...

----------


## dark_shadow

you poor poor soul

shadow falls- what drives the weak

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Cochise

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

LL Cool J Featuring Jennifer Lopez - Control Myself

Se Se Se Se Se - Se se....

----------


## fahad k

Staind - Home.

----------


## dark_shadow

before i forget - slipknot

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Battery (Live)

----------


## fahad k

Dreamtheater - Metropolis.

----------


## staticbob

Right Said Fred - Deeply Dippy.

----------


## BodwadUK

Lene Marlin - Another Day

----------


## oceanebelle

photograph - nickelback

----------


## sevenhalo

311 - There's Always an Excuse

----------


## fahad k

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers.

----------


## BodwadUK

Natalie Imbruglia - Left of the middle

----------


## fahad k

Coldplay - Speed of sound.

----------


## sevenhalo

RATM - Voice of the Voiceless

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Rise

----------


## fahad k

Coldplay - Talk.

----------


## Zakary

Gotta Go - Punk-O-Rama III (Agnostic Front)

----------


## sevenhalo

RATM - Maria

----------


## fahad k

Evanescence - My Immortal.

----------


## sevenhalo

RATM - Guerrilla Radio

----------


## fahad k

Oasis - Little By Little.

----------


## thegreatone

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper

----------


## sevenhalo

Lord's of Acid - I Sit on Acid 2000

----------


## thegreatone

Bran Vam 3000 - Drinking in LA

----------


## eXhumed

Simple Plan- How Could This Happen To Me

,^_^

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Mini Mini Mini

----------


## thegreatone

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream

----------


## fahad k

GGD - Feel The Silence.
 :Cool:

----------


## timeshifter

Wierd Al Yankovic - Combo Number Five

----------


## fahad k

GGD - Let Love In.
 :Cool:

----------


## staticbob

Van Halen - Hot for Teacher

----------


## sevenhalo

RATM - Testify

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Prowler

----------


## sevenhalo

RATM - Ashes in the Fall

----------


## staticbob

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Vital Transformation

----------


## sevenhalo

NIN - The Wretched

----------


## mendhak

The Calling - Anything

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - Knowledge of Self

----------


## john tindell

The Rakes - 22 Grand Job

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - Cemetary Gates

----------


## sevenhalo

Sevendust - Licking Cream

----------


## penagate

David West ft Andreas Hermansson - Larry Mountains 54

----------


## sevenhalo

Andy Hunter - Go
@Pena - Get this song, I'm loving it.  If you have somewhere I can FTP; send me a PM.  I don't have a place to host from here.

----------


## sevenhalo

Paul Oakenfold Feat. Brittany Murphy: Faster Kill *****cat

----------


## thegreatone

Drowning Pool - Sermon

----------


## fahad k

Seether - Truth.

----------


## mendhak

Norm MacDonald on the Conan O'Brien show - Drinking

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Anaesthesia (Pulling Teeth)

----------


## penagate

Filo & Peri ft Kathleen Fisher - Ordinary Moment

----------


## thegreatone

Queen & Paul rodgers - Tie Your Mother Down (Live)

----------


## penagate

Perasma - Swing 2 Harmony (Deserves an Effort Polyphony Vocal Mix)

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (Live)

This song definitely deserves full blast status  :Big Grin:

----------


## penagate

Harry Gregson-Williams ft Lisa Gerrard - Man On Fire (Hybrid Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes To Midnight (Live)

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - And Justice For All

----------


## Zakary

> Metallica - And Justice For All


I think we have a very similar Music Library  :Smilie: 

But for now 
Fight for Your Right - The Beastie Boys - Licenced To Ill

----------


## grilkip

Zwitter - Rammstein

----------


## BodwadUK

Blame it on the moon - Katie Melua

----------


## fahad k

GGD - Iris.

//Dedicated to a three eyed frog.  :Alien Frog:

----------


## sevenhalo

Sevendust - Reconnect

----------


## fahad k

Dreamtheater - Answer Lies Within.

----------


## mendhak

> GGD - Iris.
> 
> //Dedicated to a three eyed frog.


  :Alien Frog: 

I'm listening to a large collection of Rolling Stones albums.  Haven't really heard them before, I like "Saint of Me" and "Factory Girl"

----------


## Atheist

> Dreamtheater - Answer Lies Within.


Fahad you like Dream Theater?   :wave:

----------


## staticbob

What Time is Love, ***k the millenium mix - KLF & Me (AcidBrass)

----------


## fahad k

> Fahad you like Dream Theater?


I ain't a big fan but I like Octavarium and Images n Words.   :Thumb:

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Fax Machine Anthem [Dizzee Rascal Remix]

----------


## fahad k

Coldplay - Yellow.

----------


## fahad k

> I'm listening to a large collection of Rolling Stones albums.  Haven't really heard them before, I like "Saint of Me" and "Factory Girl"


Though I have a few Rolling Stones albums, haven't heard any? Maybe when i get old I ll listen to one.  :big yellow:

----------


## sevenhalo

Fear Factory - Demanufacture

----------


## mendhak

National Anthem of Croatia.

National Anthems sure suck.

----------


## sevenhalo

Yeah they do...  

Cold - Whatever You Become

----------


## thegreatone

> I think we have a very similar Music Library 
> 
> But for now 
> Fight for Your Right - The Beastie Boys - Licenced To Ill


 Something tells me we do  :Smilie: 

Metallica - Turn the Page

Soon to be Pulling Teeth (Anaethesia)

----------


## sevenhalo

Miss Kitten - Professional Distortion

----------


## sevenhalo

Johnny Vicious - Take Of Your Shirts (Ecstasy) [Dj Nrgeiz And DJ Digital Remix] [6:21]

----------


## fahad k

Alice In Chains - Nutshell(Unplugged).

----------


## |2eM!x

> Johnny Vicious - Take Of Your Shirts (Ecstasy) [Dj Nrgeiz And DJ Digital Remix] [6:21]


Haha you said Remix

----------


## fahad k

Staind- Home.

----------


## sevenhalo

> Haha you said Remix


Haha you said you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ill Nino - Liberacion  of Our Awakening

----------


## sanbatra

Aye Zindgi Gale Laga Le - Its a very lovely Hindi Song

----------


## sevenhalo

> Aye Zindgi Gale Laga Le - Its a very lovely Hindi Song


Post some links, eductate us.  I'm always up for new genres.

Ferry Corsten - Right of Way

----------


## fahad k

U2 - With or without you.

//I can't live with or without you.  :Confused:   :Confused:  
  How do i live then?

----------


## oceanebelle

My Skin - Natalie Merchant

----------


## fahad k

Greenday - Wake Me Up When September Ends.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> U2 - With or without you.
> 
> //I can't live with or without you.   
>   How do i live then?


I think he's trying to say that women are really annoying so I want to have my own space then miss her after a while.
Yeah I know, a bit soppy for my tastes  :LOL:

----------


## sevenhalo

I think it's about legalizing gay marriage.  Saying that unless they can get married, they need to get a woman for the tax and insurance benefits.  Otherwise, they can't live on their salary.  

She Wants Revenge - These Things

----------


## penagate



----------


## penagate

Opus III - It's A Fine Day

----------


## john tindell

Lilly Allen - Smile

----------


## sevenhalo

DJ Baby Anne - She Said... [Dj Thys Remix] [5:19] - She Said... Promo

----------


## sevenhalo

Natural Born Chillers - Rock The Funky Beat [Urban Takeover Remix] [6:59]

----------


## sevenhalo

AAF - Smooth Criminal

----------


## Darts

U2- Acrobat. At least I was, till my mp3 player battery died.

----------


## penagate

Hydroid - Blue Tubes (Intro Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Tomcraft - Loneliness [Breaks Remix] [6:28]

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - The Edge Of Darkness

----------


## sevenhalo

Dylan Rhymes - Dont Want You Anyway [Aquasky Remix] [6:15]

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - To Tame A Land

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Rolling Stones - Undercover of the night

----------


## sevenhalo

Dylan Rhymes - Sugar DJ [7:13]

----------


## sevenhalo

ILS - Angels [Santos 'Another Planet' Mix] [8:26]

----------


## dark_shadow

papa roach - revenge

----------


## sevenhalo

Ils - No Soul (High Contrast Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

*GASOLINA DJ BUDDHA REMIX...*


now its.. *Signs - Snoop Dog*

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Queen - We are the Champions <--preparing for the World Cup Finals  :Wink:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Gnarles Barkley - Crazy

----------


## oceanebelle

More than words  :Big Grin:

----------


## thegreatone

U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dark_shadow

top 5 addictions- hidden in plain view

----------


## thegreatone

Adema - Rise Above

----------


## mendhak

The Doors & Jimi Hendrix - Fire

----------


## penagate

Parker & Hanson - Let Me Be (Original Mix)

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Revelations

----------


## penagate

Selu Vibra - Divine


This track is one huge long break, it's bloody amazing  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

> Selu Vibra - Divine
> 
> 
> This track is one huge long break, it's bloody amazing


 Sounds good  :Smilie: 

The Misfits - Dig Up Her Bones

(Great song! But i'm not sure why...)

----------


## penagate

Id - Id

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - Gravity

----------


## mendhak

Oh, say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave...........

----------


## mendhak

O Canada, our home and native land,
True patriot love in all thy son's command...

----------


## thegreatone

Evanescence - Tourniquet

----------


## penagate

Lyteo, lyteo

----------


## thegreatone

Fallout Boy - Dance Dance

She says she's no good with words but I'm worse.
Barely stuttered out, "A joke of a romantic," stuck to my tongue.
Weighed down with words too over-dramatic.
Tonight it's "It can't get much worse" vs. "No one should ever feel like..."

I'm two quarters and a heart down.
And I don't want to forget how your voice sounds.
These words are all I have so I'll write them.
So you need them just to get by.

(whispered part - Pete)
We're going into B-minor.

Dance, Dance
We're falling apart to half time.
Dance, Dance
And these are the lives you'd love to lead.
Dance
This is the way they'd love if they knew how misery loved me.

You always fold just before you're found out. 
Drink up it's last call, last resort, but only the first mistake.

I'm two quarters and a heart down.
And I don't want to forget how your voice sounds.
These words are all I have so I'll write them.
So you need them just to get by.

Why don't you show me the little bit of spine, 
You've been saving for his mattress, love.

Dance, Dance
We're falling apart to half time.
Dance, Dance
And these are the lives you'd love to lead.
Dance
This is the way they'd love if they knew how misery loved me.

Why don't you show me the little bit of spine, 
You've been saving for his mattress.
I only want sympathy in the form of you, 
Crawling into bed with me.

Dance, Dance 
We're falling apart to half time. 
Dance, Dance 
And these are the lives you'd love to lead.
Dance 
This is the way they'd love. (Way they'd love.) 
Dance 
This is the way they'd love. (Way they'd love.) 
Dance 
This is the way they'd love if they knew how misery loved me. 

Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance
Dance, Dance

----------


## penagate

Angello & Ingrosso - Click


What a trainwreck.

----------


## Wally Pipp

Arch Enemy - Ravenous

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Shadow on the sun.

----------


## sevenhalo

Filter - Welcome to the FOld

----------


## fahad k

Audioslave - Show Me How To Live.

----------


## sevenhalo

Deekline & Wizard - 4x4x4

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Devils Dance

----------


## fahad k

Oasis - Stand By Me.

----------


## Darts

Scott you typed the words to Dance Dance utterly wrong.

*sings* Ted's pants....

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Stone Sour - Bother

----------


## sevenhalo

> Stone Sour - Bother


Have you heard their new song "Through the glass" or...  Atleast I think that's what it's called.  

(Give you an idea)
"'Cause I'm looking through the glass, not sure how much time has passed.  All I know is that it feels like forever, but no one ever tells you that forever feels like home..."

Good song, can't wait for the new CD.
--------------------------
We Are Alive (Dj Icey's Artic Bass Mix) - Paul Van Dyk

----------


## Fishcake

Arcade Fire - No cars go.

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Long Hard Road Out of Hell

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:

----------


## Darts

Pendulum- Sounds Of Life

----------


## sevenhalo

Lady Sovereign - A Little Bit of Shhh (Smallstars Remix By Adrock)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Stone Sour - 30/30-150

----------


## staticbob

Led Zep - Stairway to Heaven

----------


## penagate

Kyau vs Albert - Falling Anywhere (Rework)

----------


## sevenhalo

Korn - Ball Tongue

----------


## Fishcake

Boards of canada - skyliner

----------


## sevenhalo

Incubus - Deep Inside

----------


## sevenhalo

Afrika Bambaataa - Soul Makossa

----------


## thegreatone

Pantera - Walk

----------


## penagate

Jody Wisternoff - Cold Drink Hot Girl (Original Mix)

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - Pure Morning

----------


## sevenhalo

Kylie Minogue - Fragile

----------


## penagate

Orbital vs Opus III - Halcyon (It's A Fine Day)

----------


## sevenhalo

Korn - K@#0%!

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - Judith

----------


## sevenhalo

No Doubt - Making Out

----------


## sevenhalo

Smashing Pumpkins - The Everlasting

----------


## JPicasso

GUY!  this thread keeps sending me emails!

For the love of gawd, stop posting to it.
emails emails emails....





Ministry - Thieves

----------


## penagate

For the love of gawd... unsubscribe.

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Cold Brains

----------


## penagate

You're out of touch
I'm out of time
But I'm outta my head when you're not around

----------


## sevenhalo

They know what is what,
but they don't know what is what.
They just strut.
What the ****.

----------


## penagate

Bluuuuuee
I'm really lonely how 'bout you
Something
I'm going crazy over you
Come touch me baby
Bluueeeee
I'm really lonely how 'bout you
We will be startin something new
Just touch me babyaaaaaahhaa


What a load of crap.

----------


## sevenhalo

I haven't been here long enough to love.
Everytime I feel this I just lose control.
Such a cancer on the face of everything that's beautiful.
I wish that this would just go..

----------


## JPicasso

> For the love of gawd... unsubscribe.



but then I'd not be able to show everyone how cool I am by posting my songlist.


Lincoln Park  - Forgotten.... from the top to the bottom....

----------


## penagate

After that post, I wouldn't be worrying about showing people how cool you are.

----------


## penagate

I'm listening to Rain Man by Eminem, at +5 octaves in pitch.

----------


## sevenhalo

The Crystal Method - Vapor Trail

----------


## penagate

Jay-Z vs Michael Jackson - Encore/Billie Jean

----------


## sevenhalo

Ils - Angels (Santos "Come with" Mix)

I've listened to this song 63x since I downloaded it a week ago.  Leave it to my iPod to remind me how incredibly mundane my music taste is.

----------


## penagate

dt8 project featuring andrea britton - winter

----------


## sevenhalo

Three 6 Mafia - I'm So High

----------


## thegreatone

> but then I'd not be able to show everyone how cool I am by posting my songlist.
> 
> 
> Lincoln Park  - Forgotten.... from the top to the bottom....


 Linkin Park?
Spell it correctly at least...

Kings Of Leon - Day old Blues

----------


## penagate

Dogs Die In Hot Cars - I Love You Cause I Have To

----------


## sevenhalo

Blur - Essex Dogs

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - Moondance

----------


## penagate

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings

----------


## sevenhalo

Buckfunk 300 - High Volume

----------


## penagate

Stero Star with Mia J - Utopia (Where I Want To Be)

----------


## sevenhalo

Green Day - Espionage

----------


## penagate

Damien Heck ft Stephanie Vezina - Aural Signature (Vocal Mix)

Awesome prog housish track. One of the ones that's kind of in between house and trance - I'd say that's my favourite "genre" at the moment, if you could call it that.

----------


## thegreatone

Korn - No One's There

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Who's your zebra?

----------


## sevenhalo

Lords of Acid - Undress and Posess Part 2

----------


## mendhak

> Damien Heck ft Stephanie Vezina - Aural Signature (Vocal Mix)
> 
> Awesome prog housish track. One of the ones that's kind of in between house and trance - I'd say that's my favourite "genre" at the moment, if you could call it that.


 I wouldn't.   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Zakary

Links 2 3 4 - Rammstein

----------


## sevenhalo

The Beastie Boys - Putting Shame In Your Game

----------


## mendhak

Everyone's gone home, so I've turned the volume up on my speakers.

Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me

----------


## thegreatone

Korn - Love Song

----------


## sevenhalo

Michael Stiefel talking about the Windows Workflow Foundation

(I'm behind on my podcasts)

----------


## thegreatone

Queen - Tie Your Mother Down

----------


## penagate

Grooveyard - Mary Go Wild (Ron van den Bueken Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger (Live Acoustic)

----------


## sevenhalo

Cameron Skinner and Gert Drapers on DataDude (VS for Database Professionals)

----------


## thegreatone

Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger

----------


## sevenhalo

Ok, caught up.  :Big Grin: 

Ming + FS (Featuring Baba) - Retrace

----------


## thegreatone

Slipknot - New Abortion

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Frances Farmer Will Have Her

----------


## dark_shadow

its all over - three days grace 
the new three days grace cd is awsome  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Afraid To Shoot Strangers

----------


## oceanebelle

Can't Help Fallin In Love - Elvis Presley

----------


## oceanebelle

True - Ryan Cabrera

----------


## Darts

Pendulum- Hold Your Colour

----------


## sevenhalo

Orgy - Gender

----------


## thegreatone

Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River

----------


## sevenhalo

Cyberian Knights - This is the Sound of Underground

----------


## thegreatone

Nickelback - Follow You Home

----------


## sevenhalo

Raw Silk & Isle Natividad - Do It to the Music (A Capella)/What Percent of Nothing?

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - A Ghost Between Us

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Prelude 3.0

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - The Wickerman

I LOVE THIS TUNE!

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - Dead Meat

----------


## thegreatone

Evanescence - Hello

----------


## sevenhalo

Sean Paul - Breakout

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Seek & Destroy (LIVE)

----------


## penagate

Moby vs Dannii Minogue - Raining Again (Steve Angello Vocal Remix) / Don't Wanna Lose This Feeling

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - One With The Flies

----------


## penagate

Horny United - Good Times (Love Mafia Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Fear Factory - Moment Of Impact

----------


## thegreatone

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday

----------


## thegreatone

Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger. (Live)

Plus, i'm singing it.

Beautiful Song.

----------


## oceanebelle

sugar we're going down - fall out boys

----------


## mendhak

> Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger. (Live)
> 
> Plus, i'm singing it.
> 
> Beautiful Song.


 I'm 'getting' it to verify your claims.

----------


## mendhak

Meh, to each his own.  

Sting - Fill Her Up

----------


## thegreatone

> I'm 'getting' it to verify your claims.


 What did you reckon to it then??

Dragonforce - Evening Star

----------


## mendhak

I thought it was just OK.  We obviously differ in tastes.  

I'm going to evaluate DragonForce now.  :Alien Frog:

----------


## thegreatone

> I thought it was just OK.  We obviously differ in tastes.  
> 
> I'm going to evaluate DragonForce now.


 Ah, go for it  :Smilie: 

Actually, i must ask, did you get the Live Acoustic version? The normal electric guitar version is a bit naffy. I can lend you a copy of the acoustic version if you'd like  :Wink: 

Theatre Of Tragedy - Fragment
//Nice song, dunno if anyone would like this, maybe 7Halo would  :Big Grin:

----------


## dark_shadow

summer of darkness- demon hunter 
thegreatone , you may like demon hunter  :Stick Out Tongue:  there kinda like killswitch engage give em a listen

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

The Long Way Around - Dixie Chicks

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Easy Silence - Dixie Chicks

----------


## thegreatone

Dragonforce - Evening Star

Dark, i'll give em a listen after work today  :Thumb:

----------


## mendhak

> Ah, go for it 
> 
> Actually, i must ask, did you get the Live Acoustic version? The normal electric guitar version is a bit naffy. I can lend you a copy of the acoustic version if you'd like 
> 
> Theatre Of Tragedy - Fragment
> //Nice song, dunno if anyone would like this, maybe 7Halo would


 PM me.

----------


## sevenhalo

> Theatre Of Tragedy - Fragment
> //Nice song, dunno if anyone would like this, maybe 7Halo would


Never heard, what kind of music is it?  I'll see if Ican't get FTP running on my site tonight.

City Wide All Stars - The Gallon (ft. Daddy Tony)

----------


## john tindell

Weekend Wwithout Makup - The Long Blondes

----------


## sevenhalo

Fear Factory - Edgecrusher

(Used to this before Tae Kwon Do competitions when I was younger)

----------


## thegreatone

Disturbed - Remember

----------


## thegreatone

> Never heard, what kind of music is it?  I'll see if Ican't get FTP running on my site tonight.
> 
> City Wide All Stars - The Gallon (ft. Daddy Tony)


 http://www.theatreoftragedy.com/gall...7378cb4985ca66

----------


## mendhak

Whitesnake - Love Ain't no stranger  :Wink:

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Panic! at the Disco - Time To Dance

----------


## sevenhalo

Offspring - It'll Be A Long Time

----------


## thegreatone

> Whitesnake - Love Ain't no stranger


 Which version??

36 Crazyfists - Slit Wrist Theory

(Just bought there new album actually, i'll give it 4/5, kinda good  :Big Grin: )

----------


## sevenhalo

Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head

la la la...  lala, lala la...  la la la...  lala, lala la...

----------


## penagate

Hybrid - Just For Today, a track from their new album "I Choose Noise". If you  register at Distinctive Records you can download the track for free in 320kbit MP3 format  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

I'll check it out tonight!

Greatone, I checked out theatre last night; I forgot to reply.  :Frown: 
Pretty good stuff.   :Thumb: 

Kylie Minogue - Give It To Me

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Stranger In A Strange Land

----------


## thegreatone

> I'll check it out tonight!
> 
> Greatone, I checked out theatre last night; I forgot to reply. 
> Pretty good stuff.  
> 
> Kylie Minogue - Give It To Me


 Oooh, I'm glad you checked them out, there stuff is pretty good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Negative End - Fregoli Delusions
Lacuna Coil - Swamped (ok, I'm now officially in love with Cristina Scabbia!  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Check these guys out :Negative End

----------


## illebille

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects

----------


## illebille

Korn - Falling away from me

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Aurora

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Matafix - Big City Life       <-----again

----------


## sevenhalo

Staind - Spleen

----------


## JPicasso

Fleetwood Mac - Say you love me.




...wait a minute!  How'd THAT get in there?!?

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Rihanna - SOS    <---I know, sometimes I am a true Pop Bi#*;

----------


## sevenhalo

I like it too, so don't feel too bad.   :Smilie: 

Tomcraft - Lonliness (Klub Cut)

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Garbage - Why do you love me

----------


## sevenhalo

Smashing Pumpkins - Landslide

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Benzin - Rammstein

----------


## sevenhalo

Radiohead - Bones

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

112 & Beanie Sigel - Dance with me (Remix)

If you sexy and you know it clap it hands, clap clap clap clap

----------


## sevenhalo

? - Solarize

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Aurora

(Again, cos it's a smashing song!)

----------


## sevenhalo

Eve 6 - Girl Eyes

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - Disease of the Dancing Cats

----------


## NoteMe

Sebastian Ingrosso - For Sale (Buy Now)

----------


## sevenhalo

Baby Doc & S-J - Bangers and Mashed

----------


## penagate

Tonite Only - Danger (The Bomb) (12" Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Envycore - Storybook Problem

If you haven't heard them yet, you will...  Local Des Moines band; I went to high school with the drummer.  Them and Facecage are going to be nationwide soon.  If you like slipknot, you'll probably be a fan of Facecage.  They're the first band to sign to Cory's ne label; Great Big Mouth Records

----------


## penagate

Skye - Love Show (Tom Novy's Club Mix)

----------


## dark_shadow

Voodoo People- prodigy

----------


## mendhak

Johannes Schmolling - Wuivend Riet

----------


## mendhak

Xerxes - My favorite kind of silence

----------


## oceanebelle

WsssHHHSSHSSHHHH by electric fan motor.

----------


## thegreatone

Enter Shikari - Return To Energiser

----------


## oceanebelle

! am a broken record player.. whatever you call em

----------


## dark_shadow

dropping plates - disturbed

----------


## sevenhalo

Crystal Method - Badass

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - A View From Burning Empires.

----------


## dark_shadow

Trivium - Washing Away Me In The Tides

----------


## oceanebelle

hummmmmmm - aircon

----------


## dark_shadow

summer of darkness -demon hunter

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

The Bosshoss - Rodeo Radio

----------


## Andrew G

Ecstasy - Bone Thugs-N-Harmony

----------


## thegreatone

Linkin Park - PPR-KUT

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

The Bosshoss - Rodeo Queen

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - God's Song

----------


## mendhak

You liar, you're not listening to any songs right now.  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

Yah huh.   :Mad: 

That's all I have to do today.  Nobody's here.

Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock

----------


## staticbob

McFly
It's all about you.

(Young girl next door has it on full blast, one bad thing about hot sunny afternoons)

----------


## sevenhalo

The Magi & Emanation - Everybody Say love (The Prodigy Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

MDFMK - Control

----------


## dark_shadow

cradle of filth - from the cradle to enslave

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Ascendancy

----------


## sevenhalo

Gwen Stefani - What You Waiting For?

----------


## thegreatone

> Gwen Stefani - What You Waiting For?


 I actually like that one, only for the Video though, shes nice  :Wink: 

Trivium - My Hatred

----------


## sevenhalo

I liked alot her stuff with No Doubt.  I only hate "Holla Back."  That is such a crappy song...

Daft Punk - Digital Love

----------


## thegreatone

> I liked alot her stuff with No Doubt.  I only hate "Holla Back."  That is such a crappy song...
> 
> Daft Punk - Digital Love


 In No Doubt she was great i have to agree  :Smilie: 

Trivium - Dying In Your Arms

Kick ass song  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

If you like that 90's punk/pop sound, check out Bif Naked ("Moment of Weakness" & "Twitch").  It's not too bad, and she's kinda cute (if you're into that kind of girl).

Silkk the Shocker/Trina - That's Cool

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - If i could collapse the masses.

Might check them out  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

I'm actually listening to it now.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bif Naked - Lucky

(I'll post the lyrics in the thread.  It's a pretty good song.)

----------


## thegreatone

> I'm actually listening to it now.  
> 
> Bif Naked - Lucky
> 
> (I'll post the lyrics in the thread.  It's a pretty good song.)


 Cool, and she is nice too  :Smilie:  Apart form the tattoos, puts me off a bit...

Trivium - Master Of Puppets 

(Perfect cover!)

----------


## sevenhalo

Like I said, if you're into that kind of girl.  :Wink: 

I love my crazies. 

Eve6 - Nocturnal

----------


## thegreatone

> Like I said, if you're into that kind of girl. 
> 
> I love my crazies. 
> 
> Eve6 - Nocturnal


 Haha, true  :Smilie: 
Just read the lyrics, kinda cool  :Smilie: 

Trivium - Declaration

----------


## sevenhalo

Wu-Tang Clan - Gravel Pit

_"Back, back and forth and forth..."_

----------


## grilkip

Urban Cookie Collective - The Key the Secret 2004

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - The Decieved

Running out of Trivium now... lol

----------


## grilkip

Dune - Electric Heaven

----------


## grilkip

Sometimes when I see this thread raised it inspires me to play some music.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

Jamiroquai - Canned Heat

(The Nepolean Dynamite song)
_Nothing left for me to do but dance!
All these bad times I'm going through just dance!
Got canned heat in my heals tonight baby..._

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Fugue.

----------


## sevenhalo

Praga Khan - My Mind Is My Enemy

----------


## sevenhalo

Creamy - Help!  I'm A Fish (I'm A Little Yellow Fish)

It's actually _Our Lady Peace - "One Man Army..."_  But for some reason, iTunes didn't think so.

----------


## thegreatone

> Creamy - Help!  I'm A Fish (I'm A Little Yellow Fish)
> 
> It's actually _Our Lady Peace - "One Man Army..."_  But for some reason, iTunes didn't think so.


 haha, cool :P

Trivium - Dying In Your Arms
(again)

----------


## sevenhalo

Dylan Rhymes - Coming Clean

----------


## sevenhalo

Guano Apes - Proud Like A God

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Falling To Grey

----------


## sevenhalo

> Trivium - Falling To Grey


Am I sensing a pattern?  :Ehh:  :Wink: 
No Doubt - Platinum Blonde Life

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - The Blister Exists (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

> Am I sensing a pattern? 
> No Doubt - Platinum Blonde Life


 Erm... no?

Trivium - Pillars Of Serpents

----------


## sevenhalo

Must be my imagination.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Slipknot - Disasterpiece (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

> Must be my imagination. 
> 
> Slipknot - Disasterpiece (9.0: Live)


 Yes, imagination  :Wink: 

Trivium - A Gunshot To The Head Of Trepidation

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Before I Forget (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - To Burn The Eye

you're playing some good songs there  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

I'm listening to the 9:0 Live CD, it's all from concerts they've done.  Surprisingly decent quality (even on ear buds).

Slipknot - Left behind (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Ashes

I don't have that CD unfortunatly  :Frown:

----------


## sevenhalo

iTunes recommended it to me...  So like any obedient consumer would; I bought it. :x

Slipknot - Liberate (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

> iTunes recommended it to me...  So like any obedient consumer would; I bought it. :x
> 
> Slipknot - Liberate (9.0: Live)


 Never installed, iTunes, well, i have, but only to get quicktime and promptly uninstall it.

Just got the latest 36 Carzyfists CD about 3 days ago  :Smilie:  Cracking stuff from them  :Smilie: 

Trivium - If i Could Collpase The Masses

----------


## sevenhalo

I'm not a mac fan, but I think iTunes is pretty cool...  They got that thing right.  

Slipknot - Vermilion (9.0: Live)

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggots (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

Sonata Arctica - Picturing The Past

 :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Purity (9.0: Live)

 :LOL:   Cory keeps telling the audience "Shh..."  It's a metalcore concert, no one wants to "shhhh."

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Eyeless (9.0: Live)

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Drum Solo (9.0: Live)

----------


## thegreatone

Prodigy - Out Of Space (Audio bullies mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - Three Nil (9.0: Live)

(Get the CD, it's 24 tracks; all live and it's only like...  $10  :Thumb:  )

----------


## thegreatone

Stabbing Westward - Save Yourself

-Devoted to Emilie. American friend who told me about this song, it's excellent  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhalo

Lil' Wayne - F*** With Me Now

----------


## thegreatone

> Slipknot - Three Nil (9.0: Live)
> 
> (Get the CD, it's 24 tracks; all live and it's only like...  $10  )


 Next time i have some spare cash i shall have a look  :Smilie: 

Iron Maiden - The Clairvoyant

----------


## sevenhalo

Is there some inside joke with "answewed" or is it a liegitimate spelling mistake?  

Jurassic 5 - Quality Control

----------


## thegreatone

> Is there some inside joke with "answewed" or is it a liegitimate spelling mistake?  
> 
> Jurassic 5 - Quality Control


 Legitimate spelling mistake, just like the sound of it still  :Stick Out Tongue:  It was when i had my lovely 36hour with no sleep stint :S

Phil Collins - Tomorrow Never Knows

----------


## sevenhalo

Fear Factory - ¡Resistancia!

----------


## thegreatone

Avril Lavigne - Miss You.

----------


## sevenhalo

Stereomud - Leave (Back Up)

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - She's Like Heroin

----------


## sevenhalo

P.O.D. - Rock The Party (Off The Hook)

----------


## thegreatone

Bon Jovi - Blood On Blood  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

The Bosshoss - Ring Ring Ring

----------


## thegreatone

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6087&q=ukelele

While my Ukelele gently weeps.

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

The Bosshoss - Jesus' Built My Hotrod

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Shakira - Ilegal (feat. Carlos Santana)  <-- Wonderful Guitar!

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Gus Gus - Lust

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - Overload

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

Rammstein - Zerstören

----------


## thegreatone

Linkin Park - RNW@Y

----------


## dark_shadow

fort minor - where'd you go

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name

----------


## sevenhalo

The Offspring - Killboy Powerhead

----------


## mendhak

SOAD - Chop Suey

----------


## sevenhalo

Sean Paul - Eye Deh A Mi Knee

----------


## Static

Jack Johnson - Flake

----------


## sevenhalo

Buckcherry - Carousel

----------


## Static

All-American Rejects - Move Along

----------


## sevenhalo

(Static - Good Song!)

Gn'R - Nightrain

----------


## Static

G n R   


sorry.. just so.. old school lameness!... I suppose you got some Def Leopard up next?
Whitesnake? ... hmm.. maybe some Poison or.. perhase a little Crew?

 :Wink: 

GNR - Mr. Brownstone    (Now you got me diggin thru my older stuff! LOL)

How old are u btw?

----------


## sevenhalo

23.  It was a little before my time (barely).  I just picked up the taste from some of the guys I used to program with.  They were old schoolers.  Although, I'm not a fan of Def Leopard or Led Zepplin or any of that.

Smashing Pumpkins - Soot & Stars

----------


## grilkip

Harold Faltermeyer - Axle F

----------


## sevenhalo

RHCP - Mellowship Slinky In B Major

----------


## grilkip

Bob Marley - Redenption Song

----------


## sevenhalo

Enya - Deora Ar Mo Chroi

----------


## sevenhalo

Björk - Army of Me

----------


## thegreatone

Metalliaca - Some Kind Of Monster

----------


## Static

nothing

----------


## Sgt-Peppa

> (Static - Good Song!)
> 
> Gn'R - Nightrain


I loved Gn'R when I was a teenager. My whole room was decorated with posters of them. I was more than exited when a couple years ago they announced that Gn'R will perfom at the VMA's. I stayed up all night and watched that lame VMA, just to realise that it was only Axel showing up as Gn'R. He should be denied the right to perform as Guns and Roses! If there is no Slash, or Duff, or Matt (who could not play a decent drum sound if his live depends on it.....) its not Gn'R.

Rammstein - Zerstören

----------


## sevenhalo

But but...  Bucket head!  (jk)  I remember that.  Axel was out of shape and was trying to do laps around that "sea of people" in the middle while singing.  In the end we were serenaded with downwinded version of "Paradise City" behind the credits.

Stone Sour - Orchids

----------


## penagate

Julien Jabre - Swimming Places (Jerome Sydenham Remix) {Defected/Feb 06}

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Radio/Video

----------


## oceanebelle

Tears and Rain - James Blunt

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - ****in' With My Head (Mountain Dew Rock)

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - The Bitter End

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - The Virus Of Life

----------


## thegreatone

Children Of Bodom - Punch Me I Bleed

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - The Heretic Anthem

----------


## bobabot1

NWA - F*** Tha Police

haha. I actually like Public Enemy better. :Wink:  More political, less cussing 

You wouldn't know it, but I like Classic Rock and Indie better than rap.  :big yellow:

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - Neourotica Rampage

----------


## sevenhalo

Ying Yang Twins - Shake

----------


## dark_shadow

my moms blaring her country music  :Frown:   save me!!

----------


## sevenhalo

Plump DJs - Remember My Name

----------


## penagate

Cape Town - Proglifter

----------


## Datacide

Implementing and Managing Microsoft Exchange Server 2003 - Microsoft Press (PDF with Text-To-Speech)

----------


## sevenhalo

Incubus - The Warmth

----------


## penagate

Tonite Only - Danger (The Bomb)

----------


## sevenhalo

Daft Punk - Something About Us

----------


## penagate

David Morales ft Tamra Keenan - Here I Am (Kaskade Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Yellowcard - Only One

----------


## sevenhalo

Paul Maddox & DJ GRH - New York, New York

----------


## Static

RHCP - Danny California (Danny? Dani? what is it!?? or is it Kalif or Calif? lol)

RHCP = Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## sevenhalo

Incubus - A Certain Shade of Green

----------


## sevenhalo

Enya - A Day Without Rain

----------


## sevenhalo

Cold - A Different Kind of Pain

----------


## sevenhalo

Static-X - A Dios Alma Perdida

----------


## sevenhalo

Dreadzone - A Dream Within A Dream

----------


## Static

> Incubus - A Certain Shade of Green


Acoustic Version?  (My fav)

----------


## sevenhalo

> Acoustic Version?  (My fav)


Nope, just the one off of SCIENCE.  :Frown: 
I bet it would be good accoustic though.

KMFDM - A Drug Against War

----------


## Static

its AWESOME accoustic.. from the mtv gig they did...

----------


## sevenhalo

Staind - A Flat

----------


## sevenhalo

Fear Factory - A Therapy For Pain

----------


## sevenhalo

Nine Inch Nails - A Warm Place

----------


## sevenhalo

Korn - A.D.I.D.A.S.

----------


## thegreatone

Stinger - Travel Onwards

----------


## sevenhalo

Eminem - Superman

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

LIVINGtv+1 - Missing, Episode #27

----------


## sevenhalo

Smash Mouth - Diggin' Your Scene

----------


## sevenhalo

David Bowie - Dead Man Walking

----------


## dark_shadow

stricken-disturbed

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California

----------


## dark_shadow

twisted tranistor- korn

----------


## sevenhalo

> twisted tranistor- korn


I bought that album last night.  I forgot to update my iPod though.  :Frown: 

Smashing Pumpkins - Because You Are

----------


## kfcSmitty

Paul McCartney - Baby I'm amazed


Woo shoutcast

----------


## sevenhalo

TCM - Vapor Trail

----------


## kfcSmitty

Eagles - Hotel California

----------


## sevenhalo

Fatboy Slim - 10th & Crenshaw

----------


## kfcSmitty

Fleetwood Mac - No Questions Asked

----------


## oceanebelle

Say Something - Haven

----------


## kfcSmitty

Jet - Lazy Gun

----------


## sevenhalo

A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras (Feel My Ice Dub)

----------


## kfcSmitty

White Stripes - Red Rain

----------


## kfcSmitty

ACDC - You shook me all night long

----------


## sevenhalo

The Beastie Boys - Just A Test

----------


## oceanebelle

stuck on you - Lionel ritchie

----------


## kfcSmitty

The Doors - Moonlight Drive

----------


## sevenhalo

Dirty Beatniks - Latinhead
(Sounds similiar to the beat from "Groove is in the heart"  :Ehh:  )

----------


## kfcSmitty

The Alan Parsons Project - Lucifer

----------


## oceanebelle

Every Breath you take - Puff daddy

----------


## thegreatone

Flyleaf - I'm Sorry.

----------


## kfcSmitty

Supertramp - Dreamer

----------


## sevenhalo

Duncan Sheik - In The Absence Of The Sun

----------


## sevenhalo

The Bogmen - The Big Burn

----------


## Cander

Slaying the Dreamer - Nightwish

----------


## sevenhalo

MDFMK - Rabblerouser

----------


## sevenhalo

Drowning Pool - Bodies
(Still the _best_ album ever).

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Hit The Lights

----------


## mendhak

There are too many songs in the world. 

Marjorie Fair - Empty Rooms

----------


## sevenhalo

Rob Zombie - Foxy, Foxy

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - (Anaesthesia) Pulling Teeth

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Bad Cartridge

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Whiplash

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Der Mussolini

----------


## thegreatone

Aiden - The Last Sunrise

----------


## Cander

You Got No Right - Guns n Ro....errr I mean Velvet Revolver

----------


## kfcSmitty

Franz Ferdinand - Your Diary

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Blinding Tears Will Break the Skies

----------


## penagate

Julien Jabre - Swimming Places (Jerome Sydenham Mix)

----------


## penagate

Red Carpet - Alright (Brad Carter Remix)

Love this song, great vocal piano house :-)

----------


## oceanebelle

Freshmen - The verve.

feet are numb!

----------


## john tindell

Alfie - Lily Allen

----------


## oceanebelle

We belong to the sea - Aqua

----------


## oceanebelle

Ulipon - the ambassadors.

----------


## kfcSmitty

The Doors - Riders On The Storm

----------


## sevenhalo

Underfire vs. Negative - Bios-Fear

----------


## oceanebelle

Tears and Rain - James Blunt

----------


## kfcSmitty

Eric Clapton - Promises

----------


## sevenhalo

Static-X - Kill Your Idols

----------


## thegreatone

Oasis - Wonderwall

----------


## dark_shadow

switchfoot- meant to live 
anyone know what cd this of there's this is from?

----------


## thegreatone

> switchfoot- meant to live 
> anyone know what cd this of there's this is from?


 album: "The Beautiful Letdown" (2003)

Meant To Live
This Is Your Life
More Than Fine
Ammunition
Dare You To Move
Redemption
Beautiful Letdown
Gone
On Fire
Adding To The Noise
24

http://www.azlyrics.com/s/switchfoot.html

Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache (RE:2 Mix)

----------


## kfcSmitty

Asia - Rock and Roll Dream

----------


## sevenhalo

Moby - That's When I Reach For My Revolver

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Paschendale

----------


## sevenhalo

P!nk - God is a DJ

(shut up...)  :Mad:

----------


## penagate

Michael Jackson Thriiiiiiiiillllleeeeeeeeer!111

----------


## mendhak

Coldplay - See you soon

----------


## oceanebelle

Coolio - See you when you get there.

----------


## sevenhalo

Death Cab for Cutie - Soul Meets Body

----------


## oceanebelle

When I come around - Greenday

----------


## sevenhalo

MDFMK - Be Like Me

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

:Mad:  Kaiser Cheifs - Team Mate

----------


## oceanebelle

Jimmy Eat World - Hear you me.

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

:Smilie:  Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Snow (Hey Oooooooooooooh)

----------


## bobabot1

thegreatone: What remix is that/where'd you find it? Killswitch rocks.

----------


## mendhak

Jimi Hendrix - If 6 was 9

----------


## Cander

Dragonforce - Storming the Burning Fields

----------


## oceanebelle

3rd eye blind - deep inside of you

----------


## sevenhalo

Dandelion - Wierd Out 

(One of the many Nirvana rip-off bands from the 90's)

----------


## thegreatone

> thegreatone: What remix is that/where'd you find it? Killswitch rocks.


 Sorry, thought that was obvious, Resident Evil 2 Mix...
In other words not that different maybe 3 words out of the whole song?

Currently Listening to : http://72.232.208.171:8000

----------


## sevenhalo

Dylan Rhymes - Fashion Kills

----------


## bobabot1

Haha. I can't believe I didn't get RE2 :P. I meant to ask where you found it.

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Truckdrivin' Neighbors Downstairs (Yellow Sweat)

----------


## Rattlerr

Korn - Twizted Transitor

----------


## thegreatone

> Haha. I can't believe I didn't get RE2 :P. I meant to ask where you found it.


 On CD 2 of my Killswitch Engage "The End Of Heartache" special edition  :Smilie: 

Probably available elsewhere online though.

Pendulum - Sounds Of Life

//changing...

Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things i Hate (Revolve Around Me)

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Can't Stop

Full blast on a (1/2) 5.1 Speaker system @ 9:30pm!!  :Big Grin: 

The neighbours will be pissed  :LOL: 

And the speaker system is only half 5.1 because the control box has fried. The subwoofer and center speaker ports are shizzled! Of course I'm using the subwoofer in a different port!  :Smilie:

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - Numb Sickened Eyes

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

Still RHCP, now LIVE, full blast, at, umm, 11pm  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Atheist

Dream Theater - Strange Deja Vu   :EEK!:

----------


## thegreatone

Stone Sour - Hell And Consequences

----------


## sevenhalo

Sex Pistols - New York

----------


## penagate

David Guetta vs The Egg - Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away) (Joachim Garraud Bootleg)

----------


## sevenhalo

POD - Anything Right

----------


## Asgorath

Basshunter - Boten Anna

----------


## mendhak

They're gonna taste great.  They're gonna taste greeeaat.

----------


## ..:RUDI:..

The Postal Service -- Clark Gable

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Hell yes

----------


## JPicasso

Chan Chan, Buena Vista Social Club.


Bien.

----------


## sevenhalo

Eminem - C** On Everybody

----------


## Visual Evolution

Anxiety - Black Eyed Peas featuring Papa Roach . 

BEP is usually pretty bad ,but this song has a Rock vibe to it .. kinda catchy ./

----------


## sevenhalo

I like BEP  :Ehh: 

Marilyn Manson - Inauguration of the Mechanical Christ

----------


## Zakary

"Le Pendu" from "Lofofora"

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - The Fugitive

----------


## sevenhalo

Roni Size & Cypress Hill - Child of the Wild West

----------


## Cander

nothing. Letting my ear heal becuse my ear buds gave me a sore in my right ear and it is bleeding right now.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Right Time

----------


## sevenhalo

Bubba Sparxxx/Yin Yang Twins - Ms. New Booty

----------


## BodwadUK

Vicious Viking - Terry Deary and Kelloggs  :Alien Frog:

----------


## sevenhalo

MM - Mechanical Animals

----------


## Asgorath

Basshunter - Botten Anna

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - Dark Chest Of Wonders

----------


## sevenhalo

Disturbed - Conflict

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - The Crawl

----------


## penagate

Tonite Only - Danger (Where The Party's At) [penagate's smashup mix]

----------


## sevenhalo

KMFDM - Ready To Blow (Dwarves mix)

----------


## penagate

Sneaky Sound System - I Love It (Original & Bag Raiders Mixes)

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - My Sweet Prince

----------


## wossname

Everyone should be listening to Muse.

----------


## thegreatone

> Everyone should be listening to Muse.


 Thank god they aren't!

American Headcharge - Just So You Know

----------


## wild_bill

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy

I wish I could get this damn song out of my head.

----------


## thegreatone

Lamb Of God - Salvation

----------


## penagate

Starkillers - Discoteka (Instrumental)

----------


## oceanebelle

Lifehouse - You belong to me

----------


## thegreatone

Lamb Of God - Buckeye

----------


## penagate

Karen Overton - Your Loving Arms (Damien Heck Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

I can't help myself - The kelly family

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Midnight Swim

----------


## penagate

David Guetta vs The Egg - Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away)

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - We Cannot Deny

----------


## oceanebelle

strong enough - sheryl crow

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Felt Throguh A Phoneline

----------


## oceanebelle

michel - anouk

----------


## Asgorath

Madonna - Vogue

----------


## BodwadUK

Anyone else notice there are some really odd titles out there  :LOL:

----------


## sevenhalo

Three 6 Mafia - Act Like You Know Me (Point'em Out)

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Brid Og Ni Mhaille

----------


## sevenhalo

Stereomud - How We Stand

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Get Up, Get Off

----------


## Hack

Sales Commissions by Two Guys In The Cube Next To Me

----------


## sevenhalo

Basement Jaxx - Broken Dreams

(Their songs always seem to be really good, or _really_ suck; no grey area.)

----------


## sevenhalo

RHCP - The Righteous & The Wicked

----------


## sevenhalo

DJ Irene - "For My Peeps Who Like It Hard" Intro

----------


## fahad k

RHCP - Otherside.

----------


## sevenhalo

Wallflowers - Heroes

(iPod's dead....  Have to listen to the company server  :Frown: )

----------


## fahad k

Oasis - Wonderwall.

----------


## sevenhalo

Bangles - Eternal Flame

----------


## fahad k

Cranberries - Zombie.

----------


## sevenhalo

Semisonic - Closing Time

----------


## fahad k

Oasis - Dont Look Back In Anger.

----------


## sevenhalo

Blessed Union of Souls - Hey Leonardo (She Likes Me For Me)

----------


## sevenhalo

Monifah - Touch It

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - A Man And A Women

----------


## fahad k

Greenday-Boulevard Of broken dreams.

----------


## sevenhalo

David Gray - The Other Side

----------


## sevenhalo

Nirvana - Come As You Are

----------


## fahad k

Eric Clapton - Knocking on heaven's door.

----------


## sevenhalo

Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth

----------


## fahad k

Doors - Roadhouse Blues.

----------


## sevenhalo

Collective Soul - General Attitude

----------


## sevenhalo

Mariah Carey - I Still Believe

----------


## fahad k

Metallica - Unforgiven.

//Stop spamming 7.

----------


## sevenhalo

The Vapors - Turning Japanese

//If I don't, who will?

----------


## fahad k

Eric Clapton - Layla

//  :Alien Frog:

----------


## sevenhalo

Deftones - Change (In The House Of Flies)

----------


## BodwadUK

Paul Simon - Thats Me

----------


## sevenhalo

Garbage - I think i'm paranoid

----------


## sevenhalo

Dave Matthews - So Much To Say

----------


## thegreatone

Devildriver - Before The Hangmans Noose

----------


## sevenhalo

Butthole Surfers - Pepper

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - ATWA

----------


## thegreatone

Ok, so i was half way through Trivium - Declaration... When the new Impulse ad came on, and now, well, lets just say i'm ashamed... I'm listening to "Salt n Peppa - Push It"  :Cry:  My life has hit its low point... Good song though (well, not good, just catchy)

----------


## oceanebelle

freshmen - verve

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Angel With the Scabbed Wings

----------


## sevenhalo

DJ Fresh - Wargames '03

----------


## Asgorath

Seal - Overture

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> I'm listening to "Salt n Peppa - Push It"  My life has hit its low point... Good song though (well, not good, just catchy)


GOOD! It's terrible, and that's being kind to it!

For crimes against taste you are hereby banned from this thread!   :Mad:

----------


## Asgorath

Gostos nao se discutem mas lamentam-se B-)

----------


## sevenhalo

Styles of Beyond - Subculture (Upbeats Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Alexisonfire - Hey It's Your Funeral Mama

----------


## oceanebelle

nothing - dawn

----------


## oceanebelle

ouch.. head hurts. must listen now.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Boys from the bottom - Papa smurf can I lick your (another name for buttox)

----------


## kfcSmitty

U2 - Bass Trap

----------


## sevenhalo

Evol Intent & Ewun - Rapture

(It has a sample from Donnie Darko, pretty cool  :Big Grin: )
Dieselboy - The Human Resource (Digital Version)  <<By far one of the best DnB CDs I've ever bought.

----------


## Bonker Gudd

Ravel - Bolero actually  :Thumb:

----------


## Asgorath

Santana - Maria Maria

----------


## thegreatone

Biohazard - Kinds Never Die

----------


## john tindell

Justice vs Simian - We Are Your Friends

----------


## thegreatone

Beat & Path - Goodbye Beautiful Day

----------


## john tindell

Fatboy Slim - That Old Pair of Jeans

----------


## sevenhalo

Skynet - Catherine Wheel

----------


## Pix

Alice Cooper - I Love The Dead

----------


## chenko

Farba - TYLKO BĄDŹ

----------


## john tindell

Lily Allen - My First Mix Tape

----------


## pnish

Baby's on fire - Brian Eno
Showing my age a bit there, but it's still a great song....

----------


## oceanebelle

my skin - natalie merchant

----------


## penagate

Nitrous Oxide - North Pole

----------


## oceanebelle

Vivo Per Lei

----------


## Asgorath

Delirium - Paris

----------


## Zakary

Don't Cry - Guns N' Roses

----------


## zaza

> Toploader - Achilles Heel

----------


## sevenhalo

Garbage - Why Do You Love Me

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade

----------


## Pix

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zakary

Wish to find new Metal band?
try ChroniX Radio - Aggressive Radio Network - Loud & Clear
and listen Online to the Web Radio!

http://www.chronixradio.com/index.php

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Check these guys out too:
http://www.myspace.com/negativeend

----------


## mendhak

Primus - Year of the Parrot

----------


## Asgorath

Seal - Human Beings

----------


## mendhak

Good Charlotte - Hold On

----------


## Asgorath

mendhak - your are my sunshine

----------


## mendhak

:rofl:

----------


## thegreatone

Sonata Arctica - Fade To Black

----------


## The_Duck

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)

Abba  :Frown: 

Somone help me. 

Please

----------


## thegreatone

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World

----------


## dark_shadow

be sombody - fort minor ft lupe,tak and holly brook

----------


## _deleted_

Son by Four - Purest of Pain

----------


## Andrew G

Lil Flip and David Banner - Like a pimp

----------


## sevenhalo

Daft Punk - Superheroes

----------


## penagate

The Freaks - The Creeps (You're Giving Me) [Vandalism Remix]

----------


## sevenhalo

Terry Bones vs. Fred Baker - Introspection (John Askew mix)

----------


## penagate

Sugiurumn ft Miyuki Hatakeyama - Star Baby (Axwell Cyberjapan Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Prime Mover - Oblivion

----------


## penagate

Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now (Redanka's 66 Vocal Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Eon A - Basket case

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - Dying In Your Arms

----------


## sevenhalo

I'm almost embarassed...

Libby Picken - Electrofreek

"I thought you knew who we were.  We may look innocent and pure.  I'm telling you this now for sure.  You'll never be the same no more.  And if you want to pass me by.  Go on ahead baby and try.  Because to you I will not lie.  My girls and I; we are so fly."

It's a good beat though, but this is the reason why techno doesn't have words.   :Sick:

----------


## thegreatone

Weird Al Yanovic - Christmas At Ground Zero

----------


## sevenhalo

The Roots & BT - Tao of the Machine

----------


## wossname

King Crimson - Schizoid Man

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - The Great Descent

----------


## oceanebelle

My Skin - Natalie Merchant

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Shoot Down

(Triggerfull was a better arrangement)

----------


## Cander

Kamelot - The Black Halo (entire concept album)

----------


## wossname



----------


## sevenhalo

MDFMK - Transmutation

----------


## Cander

That guy is f'n metal

\m/-.-\m/

----------


## sevenhalo

Daddy Yankee - Gasolina

----------


## penagate

Hot Chip - Over And Over (Justus Kohncke's Baking Horse Club Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Kosheen - Suicide

----------


## penagate

Ferry Corsten - Watch Out (Dirty South Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

ils - Trapped

----------


## Cander

Anyone last.fm users? If so, feel free to add me to your friends list. It's Cander there as well.

If you don't know what last.fm is, it is a social music website. Think Myspace but for music. You download an app that can interface with certain music players and will track everything you listen to and can match you up with similar music as well as let you tune into radio stations that play similarly tagged stuff.

Maybe we can should start a Vbforums.com user group there too. \m/^.^\m/

----------


## sevenhalo

Radiohead - Planet Telex

----------


## penagate

Cicada - The Things You Say (Dirty South Remix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - Bonedriven (Mekon / Beat Me Clever Mix)

----------


## penagate

Justice vs Simian - We Are Your Friends (Original Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Akasha - Crazy Baby

----------


## penagate

Wonderland Avenue - White Horse (Mike Monday Remix)

Love the bassline and effects in this one  :Smilie:

----------


## sevenhalo

Severed Dreams - TeeBee

----------


## Cander

Progenies of the Great Apoclypse - Dimmu Borgir

I feel like satan is pulling me down with this song. ZOMG!

----------


## sevenhalo

Vector Burn - Paradise Lost (D-Star Remix)

----------


## Cander

Come Clarity - In Flames

----------


## sevenhalo

Prodigy - Get Up, Get Off (Alternate Version)

----------


## Cander

Ain't your Fairytale - Sonata Arctica

----------


## sevenhalo

Benny Benassi & The Biz. - Satisfaction

----------


## sevenhalo

Kylie - Come Into My World

----------


## wossname

mmmm Kylie.

mv kylie /home/wossy -r

----------


## The_Duck

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin Remasters (1 of 2) - 05 - Whole Lotta Love.mp3

----------


## grilkip

U96 - Heaven

----------


## sevenhalo

Bush - Comedown (Lunatic Calm Mix)

----------


## sevenhalo

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects

----------


## mendhak

Enya - Ebudae

Sometimes, I think she makes up her own languages.

----------


## sevenhalo

Disturbed - Fear

Probably does.  Celebrities don't dirty their tongue with the language of the peasants.

----------


## thegreatone

American Headcharge - Just so you know.

I finally stumped up the cash to buy this album  :Smilie:  Happy so far!

----------


## BillGeek

"E:\Music\The Darkness\Permission to Land\00 Love is Only a Feeling.mp3"

----------


## BodwadUK

My Lagan Love - The Corrs

i cant stand the darkness...really annoying music   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mendhak

Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell

----------


## mendhak

Primitive Radio Gods - Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth with Money in my Hand


Yes, that's the title!

----------


## BodwadUK

Spencil Hill - The Corrs

----------


## BillGeek

Changed...
"E:\Music\Boston\Greatest Hits\01 More Than a Feeling.mp3"

PS: BodwadUK - I do agree... just listened to it coz it's there!  :Wink:

----------


## BillGeek

New one:
"E:\Music\Simon and Garfunkel\Bridge over Troubled Water.mp3"

----------


## BodwadUK

lol. BOTW not so bad  :Alien Frog: 

I am listening to nothing at the moment

----------


## BillGeek

:Confused:  NO!!! You've gotta keep the tune playin', man!

PS: "E:\Music\Queen\Greatest Hits II\One Vision.mp3"

----------


## sevenhalo

Slipknot - (sic)

----------


## Cander

Emilie Autumn - Misery Loves Company

----------


## sevenhalo

Godsmack - Serenity

----------


## dark_shadow

linkin park - high voltage

----------


## sevenhalo

Ferry Corsten - It's Time

----------


## Cander

Korn - Twisted Transistor

----------


## wossname

Chaka Khan - "Ain't nobody"

What film was this on??  I'm convinced its Ghostbusters.

----------


## dclamp

Lets get retarted - Black Eyed Peas

----------


## oceanebelle

Someday by Nickelback

----------


## Squab 14

Comedy Central Presents- Dane Cook

----------


## oceanebelle

Bittersweet Symphony by the verve

----------


## mar_zim

master of puppets - Metallica

----------


## oceanebelle

Hanging by a moment by lifehouse

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - Pride

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry

----------


## jcis

Redondos - Vencedores vencidos

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - a sort of homecoming

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - wire

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - the unforgetable fire

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - promenade

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - 4th of july

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - bad

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - indian summer sky

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - elvis presley and america

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - mlk

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Wrathchild

----------


## BillGeek

Metallica - Whiskey in a Jar

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - a thousand years

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - desert rose

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - big lie small world

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - after the rain has fallen

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - perfect love gone wrong

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - tomorrow will see

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - prelude to the end of the game

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - filll her up

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - ghost story

----------


## oceanebelle

here without you - 3 doors down

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - brand new day

----------


## oceanebelle

without you here - goo goo dolls

----------


## mendhak

Badly Drawn Boy - Silent Sigh

----------


## oceanebelle

the dance - garth brooks

----------


## mendhak

Frank Sinatra - Something Stupid

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - a pain that i'm used to

----------


## mendhak

> Depeche Mode - a pain that i'm used to


I'm sure it is.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - john the revelator

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - suffer well

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - the sinner in me

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - precious

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - macro

----------


## oceanebelle

two days in february - goo goo dolls

----------


## oceanebelle

lifehouse - you belong to me.

----------


## eSPiYa

Doo Bidoo - Kamikazee

----------


## BillGeek

Boston - More than a feeling

----------


## oceanebelle

collide - Howie Day

----------


## BillGeek

Boston - Cool the Engines

----------


## oceanebelle

name - goo goo dolls

----------


## sevenhalo

Whirlpool - Under The Sun (Solar Stone Mix)

----------


## BillGeek

Linkin Park - Crawling

----------


## oceanebelle

someone like you - von morris

----------


## sevenhalo

Uberdruck Presents Drugface - Fat as ****

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Amigone

----------


## The_Duck

Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits (Brothers in Arms Album)

----------


## BodwadUK

My Lagan Love - Corrs   :Smilie:

----------


## BillGeek

Queen - Let Me Live

----------


## sevenhalo

Beck - Dead Melodies

----------


## mendhak

U2 - "Elvis Presley and America"

strangely nice song.

----------


## sevenhalo

Garbage - Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go)

----------


## sevenhalo

Kaos + Karl K + Joe K - Studio 54

----------


## mendhak

The Rolling Stones - Factory Girl

----------


## Cander

Opeth - Baying of the Hounds

----------


## mendhak

Moby - Down Slow

----------


## grilkip

Knightvision - Knight Of Visions

----------


## Cander

Opeth - Baying of the Hounds

Yes it is a very long song. ^_^

----------


## sevenhalo

> Moby - Down Slow


On repeat?  That should cause some mind rot.   :Thumb: 

The Crystal Method - Bad***

----------


## grilkip

paul oakenfold - ready steady go

----------


## sevenhalo

Drowning Pool - Bodies

----------


## mendhak

Gary Jules - Mad World 

(Remember Donnie Darko?)

----------


## sevenhalo

> Gary Jules - Mad World 
> 
> (Remember Donnie Darko?)


http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...81#post2560881

"_Because the world...  Is coming to an end._"
Yep, good movie.

NIN - Even Deeper

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Lacuna Coil - Swamped

----------


## oceanebelle

two days in february - goo goo dolls

----------


## mendhak

Michael Flatley - Lord of the Dance

----------


## jcis

Mike & The Mechanics - Silent Running

----------


## sevenhalo

Eve 6 - Girl Eyes

----------


## dclamp

The Who - Magic Bus

----------


## sevenhalo

Korn - Divine

----------


## oceanebelle

No Promises by Shayne Ward on (FM Radio)

----------


## BillGeek

Bon Sinclair - World Hold On

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Korn - Freak on a leash  :Thumb:

----------


## penagate

Jem - Missing You

----------


## penagate

Jem - Flying High

----------


## mendhak

Queen - Reprise

It's a nice, weird, surreal 22 minute instrumental and if you don't have it you should get it.

----------


## penagate

> Bon Sinclair - World Hold On


 Sinclar

----------


## eSPiYa

Alive - Frio

----------


## dark_shadow

massive attack - dissolved girl

----------


## dclamp

Dani California - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## BillGeek

> Originally Posted by *penagate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillGeek*
> _Bon Sinclair - World Hold On_ 
> ...


Got a bit confused...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - the Pilgrim

(From the new album)

And i have to say, Maiden still have what it takes to put out a quality album!

----------


## BillGeek

Crossfade - Cold

----------


## penagate

Jacques Bauer - Grade A B****

edit: FFS
http://e.discogs.com/release/660335

----------


## penagate

Blue Lipstick - Head Over Heels (Alex Gaudino Remix)

My new favourite song.  :Smilie:  :Thumb:

----------


## sevenhalo

Dylan Rhymes - New Sun

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Brighter Than a Thousand Suns

----------


## dclamp

We are all on drugs - Weezer

----------


## thegreatone

Sonata Arctica - Weballergy

----------


## dclamp

Mr. Roboto - Styx

----------


## thegreatone

Atreyu - Creature

----------


## oceanebelle

on the radio

air supply - making love out of nothing at all
and while i'm listening to that, i'm listening to japanese conversation on my mp3 player, studying... :S:S:S:S, i wonder if i will get one thing done at all.

.. and i don't know how you do it.. making loooove out of nothing at all...

----------


## dclamp

Chicken Sangwitch - Dane Cook

----------


## oceanebelle

Hold On - Good Charlotte

----------


## dclamp

I Write Tragitieys not Sins - Panic at the Disco

----------


## dark_shadow

911 - d12

----------


## Gameunreal

the drill- by...the drill

----------


## dclamp

Hey Ya - OutKast

----------


## bushmobile

I was young when I left home - Dylan

----------


## thegreatone

Stephen Lynch - Then She Farted

----------


## chompy

:wave:  I am listening to "Hunger For Holiness" by Carman. Hopefully my spiritual life with Jesus will be better in the future.  :Ehh:

----------


## sevenhalo

Yellowcard - Way Away

----------


## mendhak

Yellowcard - City of Devils

----------


## penagate

Bonnie Bailey - Ever After

----------


## mendhak

Funeral for a Friend - History

----------


## oceanebelle

me 2!

----------


## Asgorath

Vangelis - Sirens Whispering

----------


## Asgorath

The Cranberries - Stars

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Borrowed Heaven

----------


## oceanebelle

Come with me - puff daddy

----------


## sevenhalo

NIN - Only

----------


## Cander

Cradle of Filth - Gilded ....ummm too dirty to post.

----------


## sevenhalo

Drowning Pool - Sinner

----------


## JPnyc

Barney Kessel and Stephane Grappelli's recording of "I Can't Get Started".

----------


## Cander

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy the Silence

----------


## sevenhalo

SOAD - Politically Lying, Unholy, Cowardly Killers

----------


## dark_shadow

hang on - seether

----------


## Cander

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love

----------


## sevenhalo

Dieselboy + Kaos - Barrier Break (Infiltrata and Hochi Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

I'm still here - goo goo dolls

----------


## dark_shadow

tears dont fall- bullet for my valentine

----------


## oceanebelle

all messed up

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> tears dont fall- bullet for my valentine


Cool song  :Thumb: 
Not bad for a bunch of Welsh guys eh  :Wink: 

Lostprophets - A town called hypocrisy

----------


## mendhak

> SOAD - Politically Lying, Unholy, Cowardly Killers


 :LOL:

----------


## Asgorath

Pink Floyd - Money

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - Red Light

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - one
post 2000   :Alien Frog:

----------


## penagate

Gatecrasher Classics Vol 2 CD 2

Planet Perfecto - Bullet In The Gun (Saturday Remix)

----------


## dark_shadow

> Cool song 
> Not bad for a bunch of Welsh guys eh 
> 
> Lostprophets - A town called hypocrisy


 ya bullet for my valentine it is pretty good  the screaming in some parts kinda ruins the song but that's jsut carrying over from there older stuff where it was mostly screamo

blue october - hate me

----------


## oceanebelle

blind - lifehouse

----------


## sevenhalo

> 


Making fun of my taste?  :Wink: 

Justin Timberlake - SexyBack

----------


## oceanebelle

blurry - puddle of mud

----------


## sevenhalo

Apollo 440 - The Machine In The Ghost

----------


## thegreatone

Lamb Of God - In Defense Of Our Good Name

----------


## oceanebelle

All Messed Up -

----------


## dclamp

Dane Cook - Relations: Need

----------


## eSPiYa

Doo Bidoo - Kamikazee

----------


## thegreatone

Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions.

----------


## oceanebelle

Name - ggd

----------


## Cander

Ac Dc - Tnt

Oi Oi Oi

----------


## BillGeek

Chop Suey - System of a Down

----------


## Cander

Entwine - Fatal Design

----------


## oceanebelle

Kiss from a rose - seal

----------


## Cander

Emilie Autumn - Rapunzel

----------


## oceanebelle

all messed up - breaking point

----------


## hairball

putumayo

----------


## penagate

Sneaky Sound System - I Love It (Bag Raiders Mix)

Cranking it on my cheap crappy speakers instead of my usual headphones. Just noticed the bassline is a lot neater than I thought - and the speakers hardly have any bass output at all!

----------


## oceanebelle

> all messed up - breaking point


and I quote...

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Making fun of my taste? 
> 
> Justin Timberlake - SexyBack


Dear god has the man got ANY taste??  :LOL: 

Korn - Coming Undone

----------


## Asgorath

dead can dance - severance

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - The Siren

----------


## Asgorath

david gilmour - on a island

----------


## hairball

The entertainer  :Wink:

----------


## oceanebelle

name - ggd

----------


## dclamp

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## zaza

The Great Sun Jester - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## Wally Pipp

Wrath of the Tyrant - Emperor

----------


## wossname

Jason & Kylie - "Especially for you"

Man, the 808 on that track is incredible.

----------


## Asgorath

Coldplay - A Rush of Blood to the Head

----------


## BillGeek

Metallica - Whiskey in a Jar

----------


## garfy

twikle twinkle little star..how i wonder what you are.. nice song ryt?

----------


## capsulecorpjx

DMX - Make a Move

----------


## sevenhalo

Poe - Trigger Happy Jack (Drive By a Go-Go)

----------


## oceanebelle

Photograph - Nickelback

----------


## chemicalNova

Entwine - Bitter Sweet

----------


## Asgorath

Air - Venus

----------


## Asgorath

Bjork - Midvikudags

----------


## Cander

In Flames - Take This Life

----------


## wossname

"Back in Black" - ACDC

----------


## thegreatone

Dragonforce - Fields Of Despair

----------


## Cander

Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames

\m/^^\m/

----------


## wossname

DragonForce are the VisualAd of thrash metal.

----------


## Cander

> DragonForce are the VisualAd of thrash metal.


Who cares?! They still pwn and give good c0d.

----------


## sevenhalo

Goldfrapp - Strict Machine

----------


## sevenhalo

Jonathan Peters Fet Sylver Logan Sharp - All This Time (Radio Edit)

----------


## thegreatone

Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions

----------


## sevenhalo

Nelly Furtado - Promiscuous (Ralphie Rosario Radio Edit)

----------


## sevenhalo

La Rissa - I Do Both Jay & Jane

----------


## sevenhalo

Bt - 1.618

----------


## Cander

Evanescence - Lacrymosa

----------


## mendhak

Oasis - Don't Look Back in Anger

----------


## oceanebelle

Hotel California - acoustic guitar shop heheheheh

----------


## mendhak

You deserve to have your ears gouged out.

----------


## mendhak

Elvis Presley - Always on my mind

----------


## oceanebelle

Hairball's voicemail

----------


## grilkip

Dune - Electric Heaven

----------


## mendhak

Safri Duo - Adagio

----------


## BodwadUK

Field Of Innocence - Evanescence

----------


## Asgorath

Annie Lennox - 17 Again

----------


## mendhak

Fleetwood Mac - Albatross

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Puddle of Mudd - Drift & Die

----------


## oceanebelle

Primitive Radio Gods - Standing outside a broken telephone booth... something.

----------


## bushmobile

Norfolk & Western - Tomorrow's portraits for the coming winter

----------


## grilkip

Beasty Boys - Intergalactic

----------


## thegreatone

Spineshank - If It Breathes

----------


## Cander

Arch Enemy - Leader of the Rats

----------


## one_&_only

lil wayne - da mob

----------


## oceanebelle

cute name.

----------


## oceanebelle

history

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - one

----------


## oceanebelle

Iris - GGD


@asgorath, I heard one last saturday, i don't have a copy but its an awesome song even from a very bad reception of it. :thumbs:

----------


## hairball

Sweetie pie.

It's playing in my head.

----------


## oceanebelle

> Sweetie pie.
> 
> It's playing in my head.


if it's playing over and over I think you have the bad disc syndrome.

----------


## hairball

> if it's playing over and over I think you have the bad disc syndrome.


It is pirated.

----------


## oceanebelle

Freshman - verve

----------


## Asgorath

oceanbelle One one of my favouritye songs and i love the lyricc too

Is it getting better, or do you feel the same?
Will it make it easier on you, now you got someone to blame?
You say one love, one life, when it's one need in the night.
One love, we get to share it
Leaves you baby if you don't care for it.

Did I disappoint you or leave a bad taste in your mouth?
You act like you never had love and you want me to go without.
Well, it's too late tonight to drag the past out into the light.
We're one, but we're not the same.
We get to carry each other, carry each other... one

Have you come here for forgiveness,
Have you come to raise the dead
Have you come here to play Jesus to the lepers in your head
Did I ask too much, more than a lot
You gave me nothing, now it's all I got.
We're one, but we're not the same.
Well, we hurt each other, then we do it again.

You say love is a temple, love a higher law
Love is a temple, love the higher law.
You ask me to enter, but then you make me crawl
And I can't be holding on to what you got, when all you got is hurt.

One love, one blood, one life, you got to do what you should.
One life with each other: sisters, brothers.
One life, but we're not the same.
We get to carry each other, carry each other.
One, one.

----------


## thegreatone

Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet

----------


## oceanebelle

Hmmm, i definitely should have a copy of this song.  :Cry: 

it's got all the good elements (well for me that is) for it to be classified as an awesome song.  :Smilie:

----------


## fahad k

Pearl Jam - Jeremy.

----------


## litlewiki

Aerosmith-Dream on

----------


## oceanebelle

Can't take my eyes off you - Radio (Jazzy style, maybe lauryn hill singing) 

edit: Can someone give me this version!!! I like it very much!!!  :Cry:  I just heard this today on radio. :S

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Evanescence - MY Immortal

(having a bad day)

----------


## oceanebelle

> Evanescence - MY Immortal
> 
> (having a bad day)



there is james blunt's bad day...


I seem to notice that everyone lately.. like in this week is having a bad day...

maybe i should have a bad day too so that people here would smile at least.   :Sick:

----------


## grilkip

westbam - wizards of sonic

----------


## Cander

> Evanescence - MY Immortal
> 
> (having a bad day)



Gotten the new album yet? It's fraking awesome.

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - Diary Of A Madman (Live)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Gotten the new album yet? It's fraking awesome.


No I haven't. Usually listen to the 2 or 3 tracks anyone release before buying the album, though I did like the last single....man is Amy Lee hot in that vid!!

----------


## litlewiki

Ozzy-Coming home

----------


## oceanebelle

First Love by Utada Hikaru

----------


## fahad k

Staind - Home.

----------


## litlewiki

scorpions-send me an angel

----------


## thegreatone

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt (Live)

----------


## penagate

Axwell ft Steve Edwards - Watch The Sunrise (Axwell Re-Mode)

----------


## thegreatone

Metallica - Harvester Of Sorrow

----------


## penagate

The Knife - We Share Our Mothers' Health (Trentemøller Remix)

----------


## thegreatone

Static-X - Skinnyman

----------


## Cander

> No I haven't. Usually listen to the 2 or 3 tracks anyone release before buying the album, though I did like the last single....man is Amy Lee hot in that vid!!


Yes she is!! Red riding hood hotness!!

----------


## litlewiki

RATM-Bulls on parade

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Here is Gone

----------


## litlewiki

Ac-dc Girls got rhythm

----------


## oceanebelle

vivo per lei

----------


## penagate

Bananarama - Look On The Floor (Hypnotic Tango) (Angel City Extended Remix)

----------


## litlewiki

Lamb of god-Now you've got something to die for

----------


## penagate

Walken - Boy (Meets Girl)

----------


## thegreatone

Nirvana - Come As You Are

----------


## Cander

Nghtwish - Nemo

----------


## thegreatone

Soilwork - Wherever Thorns May Grow

----------


## penagate

Tonite Only - Where The Party's At (12" Mix)

----------


## thegreatone

Therion - The Rise Of Sodom And Gomorrah

----------


## penagate

Fatboy Slim - Right Here, Right Now (Redanka's '66 Vocal Remix)

----------


## grilkip

UB40 - Only Fools Rush In

----------


## litlewiki

U2-One

----------


## thegreatone

Machine Head - The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears

----------


## mendhak

Lifehouse - Blind

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Static X - Black and White

----------


## Merri

Skaven - War in the Middle-earth ~ Remix (download S3M)

----------


## oceanebelle

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...mmmm....mm... mm...mmmmmmm...

----------


## mendhak

> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...mmmm....mm... mm...mmmmmmm...


Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm

----------


## oceanebelle

Beautiful Girl - INXS

----------


## grilkip

Michael Jackson - Liberian Girl

----------


## oceanebelle

Rose's Theme from Titanic

----------


## grilkip

Enya -  May it Be

----------


## timeshifter

Megastructures, on National Geographic. 


PWNED!!

----------


## mendhak

Coldplay - Fix You

----------


## grilkip

Michael Jackson - BAD

----------


## timeshifter

Star Trek... bite me.

----------


## grilkip

Beasty Boys - Intergalactic

----------


## oceanebelle

Air Supply - I want to give it all.

----------


## mendhak

Verve Pipe - Freshmen

----------


## disruptivehair

The sound of traffic four stories below.  We're not allowed to wear headphones here.    :Cry:

----------


## oceanebelle

Air Supply - I want to give it all.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Annie Lennox - Into The West

----------


## soledad

soledad- westlife

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams

----------


## disruptivehair

> Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


They use that to advertise Fiats in this country.    :Duck:

----------


## oceanebelle

Air Supply - I want to give it all.

----------


## kregg

Raffi - Banana Phone

----------


## Cander

http://www.sonataarctica.info/files/...ntsayaword.avi

Long live the keytar!!!!

----------


## grilkip

Old Dirty (RIP) - Brooklyn Zoo

Shame on you, when you step through to

The Ol' Dirty Basterd, Brooklyn Zoo!

----------


## popskie

Anugun anugun gugma koy anugun. 
anugun anugun gugma koy perdisyon.

----------


## mendhak

My Chemical Romance - Helena

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Alison Krauss - It Doesn't Matter

----------


## grilkip

UB40 - kingston town

----------


## grilkip

The Prodigy - Charlie

----------


## grilkip

Jose Padila - Bonito

----------


## timeshifter

Star Trek: The Next Generation

----------


## penagate

Imogen Heap - Hide And Seek (Jethro East & Lee Davey Vocal)

----------


## grilkip

Clannad - Theme From Harry's Game

----------


## mendhak

Jack Johnson - Constellations

----------


## timeshifter

Eric Clapton - Cryin'

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## grilkip

Beasty Boys - Intergalactic

----------


## disruptivehair

Esthero - Melancholy Melody

----------


## grilkip

UB40 - Only Fools Rush In

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## disruptivehair

Vaughan Williams's 'The Lark Ascending'

----------


## grilkip

03-Clannad _ Theme From Harry's Game.mp3

----------


## grilkip

I started it to make it true.

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## disruptivehair

Cara Valente by Maria Rita.  In a bit of a Brazilian mood today.

----------


## mendhak

How ironic that you should be posting here at a time like this.  :Big Grin:

----------


## disruptivehair

> How ironic that you should be posting here at a time like this.


What...I'm about to go to bed and let this file scavenger thing run.  Like I said, only three directories are affected by this.  There are 7 that aren't.    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaza

> How ironic that you should be posting here at a time like this.


Is that by the Jackson Five?

----------


## mendhak

> What...I'm about to go to bed and let this file scavenger thing run.  Like I said, only three directories are affected by this.  There are 7 that aren't.


No harm in losing those R&B tracks, there'll be new ones out every few hours and they'll sound exactly like what you lost.  




> Is that by the Jackson Five?


Are you asking me out on a date?

----------


## zaza

> Are you asking me out on a date?



You will only arrange it for a time that I cannot make it.



And watch your LANGUAGE!

----------


## grilkip

invite wossname for once.

----------


## timeshifter

Joe Satriani - If I Could Fly

----------


## oceanebelle

last song I listened to yesterday...

I forgot.

I got sidetracked by the constant wails of an infant at our neighbor's house.  :Cry: 

But i remembered i played... uhmmm

ARRRrrrGGhh, muddlemind. My mind's a muddle.

----------


## gavio

> Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


 :Thumb:

----------


## oceanebelle

Vivo Per Lei

----------


## oceanebelle

stuck on you

----------


## gavio

Flinstones theme  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## oceanebelle

collide - Howie Day

----------


## mendhak

> You will only arrange it for a time that I cannot make it.
> 
> 
> 
> And watch your LANGUAGE!


Please give me a list of days on which you are unavailable. For educational purposes only, not diabolical in any way.

----------


## disruptivehair

> No harm in losing those R&B tracks, there'll be new ones out every few hours and they'll sound exactly like what you lost.



Don't have any of those.

In other news, now my computer is spontaneously rebooting itself and I can't get a network connection (I'm posting from work ATM).  I'm so fed up with my stupid computer.  I can't decide if I should try to reinstall Windows or restore from a very old image or just chuck it all and use Linux.

----------


## timeshifter

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss

I'm also learning how to play it on guitar... not easy. Check it out sometime if you want a challenge.

----------


## grilkip

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## oceanebelle

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## sevenhalo

Marilyn Manson - Rock is Dead

----------


## sevenhalo

dun dur dur duhn dun don

Skynet - Catherine Wheel

----------


## penagate

Imogen Heap - Speeding Cars

----------


## mendhak

O Brother Where Art Thou Soundtrack - In the Jailhouse now

----------


## sevenhalo

BT - The last moment of clarity

----------


## sevenhalo

Sharaz - October06 QuickMix 

Now drop it looooowwww...  and let me see your hips _swing!_
Chest in, [REMOVED] out now let me see your hips _swing!_

----------


## dclamp

White and Nerdy - Weird Al

----------


## sevenhalo

omg, ironically; my ex had me listen to that the other night.  Is wierd al making some comback or has he just never left since Jurassic park came out?

Three 6 Mafia - Barrin' you *****es

----------


## fahad k

I have lost 20 gbs of rock music. :Cry:

----------


## penagate

Weird Al is omnipresent.

seven: downloading now.

----------


## shakti5385

No mendhak
so
No song

----------


## penagate

> Sharaz - October06 QuickMix 
> 
> Now drop it looooowwww...  and let me see your hips _swing!_
> Chest in, [REMOVED] out now let me see your hips _swing!_


 Do you have a tracklist for this?

----------


## sevenhalo

Nothing official:


 :Frown: 

I can tell you a few though.  Just let me know the mark your after.

----------


## grilkip

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings

----------


## sevenhalo

Garbage - As Heaven Is Wide

----------


## sevenhalo

Freestylers - The Slammer

----------


## oceanebelle

All Messed Up

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## oceanebelle

Cavatina - John Williams

----------


## oceanebelle

I want to give it all - Air Supply

----------


## Asgorath

Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice

----------


## oceanebelle

Titanic - Rose's Theme ( Solo Piano V )

----------


## Asgorath

Alexander Soundtrack - Roxane's Dance.

----------


## Asgorath

Kingdom of Heaven soundtrack - Sibylla

----------


## penagate

Tonite Only - Danger! (The Bomb) (Hook'n'Sling & Kid Kenobi Remix)

----------


## penagate

Silencer - Drown In Me (Cicada Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

my heart will go on - kenny g

----------


## penagate

Vibrasphere - Floating Free

----------


## oceanebelle

still the same

----------


## penagate

for another 6 minutes 12 seconds

----------


## litlewiki

Eagles of Death Metal - Don't Speak (I Came to Make a Bang!) -NFS Carbon Soundtrack

----------


## oceanebelle

Cavatina - John Williams

----------


## penagate

John Williams - Cavatina

----------


## litlewiki

Bowling for soup-Girl all the bad guys want

----------


## penagate

Team America - Everyone Has AIDS

----------


## penagate

Garbage - Cherry Lips

----------


## litlewiki

in flames-come clarity

----------


## penagate

Killing Heidi - Live Without It

----------


## litlewiki

black label society-concrete jungle

----------


## penagate

Rozalla - You Never Love the Same Way Twice (2005 remix)

----------


## penagate

C.C. Catch - Backseat Of Your Cadillac

----------


## oceanebelle

Medley - Where do I begin

----------


## penagate

Similou - All This Love (Tonite Only's **** Tommorow Remix)

----------


## litlewiki

moonspell-finisterra

----------


## penagate

Fonzerelli - Moonlight Party (Dian Johns Bootleg)

----------


## oceanebelle

From a Distance - Piano Version (No vocals)

----------


## shakti5385

Busy in coding

BOOM

----------


## penagate

South - Paint The Silence

----------


## oceanebelle

Busy in sleeping...

pooft.

----------


## penagate

> Busy in sleeping...
> 
> pooft.

----------


## penagate

Miami Dub Machine - Be Free With Your Love (Fonzerelli Vocal)

----------


## litlewiki

Lamb of god-Ruin

----------


## litlewiki

Lamb of god -11th Hour

----------


## oceanebelle

Come as you are - mindi  abair

----------


## penagate

Dios Malos - You Got Me All Wrong

----------


## oceanebelle

Come as you are - mindi abair

----------


## penagate

First &amp; Andr&eacute; - Widescreen

----------


## Jacob Roman

Cypress Hill - Roll It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up

My weed was laced with opium. I'm so high right now!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sevenhalo

> Cypress Hill - Roll It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up
> 
> My weed was laced with opium. I'm so high right now!


*cough*dragon's eye insence*cough*

I've had weed and I've had opium.  I've also had weed laced with supposed opium.

You got ripped.  If you crush dragons eye insence and mix it with water until it hardens, you get weed with tarish rocks.  If your lucky, you got decent weed and you think your on opium.  Otherwise, if it was real opium, you'd feel it each hit and wouldn't be able to post about it.  Opiates are a form of heroin.  Heroin strikes hard.  If you smoke it, there is no delay.  Before you can pass the pipe or tinfoil....  You drop into a daze.  Injecting is another story, but opiates are rock form; there is no way you injected opiates and then gave that line.

You don't gotta lie to kick it.

Deftones - Beware

----------


## oceanebelle

Cavatina

----------


## grilkip

Michael Jackson - Thriller

----------


## penagate

Me pretending to be a DJ for the last 4 hours.

----------


## grilkip

Rammstein - Seemann

----------


## thegreatone

American Head Charge - Nothing Gets Nothing

----------


## litlewiki

Devil Driver-Hold back the day

----------


## grilkip

Jose Padila - Bonito

----------


## timeshifter

Workmen - Frank Klepacki

----------


## oceanebelle

Annie's song - John Denver

----------


## sevenhalo

Combichrist - Get Your Body Beat

----------


## penagate

Tiesto - Dance4Literacy

----------


## The_Grudge

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## oceanebelle

Bad Day - Daniel Powter

----------


## penagate

Madonna - Hung Up

Someone shoot me.

----------


## oceanebelle

Hope Tomorrow is Like today - Guster

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> Madonna - Hung Up


  :Sick:  
I dunno about hung up but YOU should be *strung* up

Negative End - Fregoli Delusions

----------


## oceanebelle

Breakfast at tiffany's - Deep Blue Something

----------


## penagate

16 Bit Lolitas - Sedna

----------


## Valleysboy1978

I can't believe I've posted 52 times in this thread  :EEK!: 

Lenny Kravitz - Mr Cab Driver

----------


## thegreatone

Nonpoint - Alive And Kicking (Live)

----------


## litlewiki

Rodney Atkins-Before the devil even knows

----------


## thegreatone

Nonpoint - Past It All (Live)

----------


## disruptivehair

Sugar Water by Cibo Matto

----------


## litlewiki

Third eye blind-blinded

----------


## disruptivehair

Get Miles by Gomez

----------


## litlewiki

Third eye blind-Motorcycle Drive by

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Midnight Swim

//Changed

36 Crazyfists - The City Ignites

----------


## Comintern

Mission of Burma - Tremelo

----------


## sevenhalo

Tactical Sekt - Chosen One

----------


## Comintern

The Circle Jerks - Killing For Jesus

----------


## sevenhalo

*****cat Dolls - Buttons

----------


## oceanebelle

(Getting my sony)

but i like to listen to...


Dust in the Wind - Kansas

----------


## litlewiki

Bob seger-Wait for me

----------


## oceanebelle

We've got tonight - Bob Seger

----------


## litlewiki

Rob Thomas-Streetcorner symphony

----------


## oceanebelle

Van Morris - Someone Exactly Like You

----------


## litlewiki

Deftones-Hole in the earth

----------


## dclamp

Dont want to miss a thing ~~~ Aerosmith

----------


## visualAd

Everything is Porn - The Delicious Richards

----------


## gavio

Deep Dish - Flashdance [on repeat]  :Big Grin:

----------


## disruptivehair

One of These Days by Jill Sobule

----------


## grilkip

UB40 - Red Red Wine.

----------


## grilkip

U96 - Club Bizzare

----------


## gavio

Green Day - Time of your life

----------


## thegreatone

A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me

----------


## litlewiki

Avenged Sevenfold-Streets

----------


## grilkip

Dj Weirdo & Dr. Phil Omanski - Young Birds

----------


## grilkip

French Connection - French Connection

----------


## grilkip

The Prophet - Big Boys Don't Cry

----------


## litlewiki

Avenged Sevenfold-Chapter Four

----------


## chemicalNova

Lloyd Banks feat 50 Cent - Hands Up

----------


## thegreatone

> Avenged Sevenfold-Chapter Four


 Good good man  :Smilie: 

Metallica - the Wait

----------


## disruptivehair

'You Know I'm No Good' by Amy Winehouse, from the new album.

----------


## oceanebelle

Crash Into Me - Dave Matthews Band

----------


## Cander

Broken - Sonata Arctica

----------


## thegreatone

> Broken - Sonata Arctica


 Fantastic!

Metallica - Slither

----------


## oceanebelle

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton

----------


## oceanebelle

I'm With You - Avril Lavigne

----------


## litlewiki

Lamb of God-Black Label

----------


## oceanebelle

Moments in Love - Art of Noise

----------


## litlewiki

JET - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

----------


## oceanebelle

The one I love - David Gray

----------


## oceanebelle

Secret Garden - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## oceanebelle

Wild Child - Enya

----------


## litlewiki

Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet - 03 - If You Want Peace... Prepare For War

----------


## gavio

J. Geils Band - Musta got lost

----------


## oceanebelle

High - The Speaks

----------


## grilkip

The Prodigy - No Good

----------


## timeshifter

Juice - Steve Vai

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## dom_stapleton

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

The man's a genius!

----------


## timeshifter

Cloggin' in a Pirough - Roscoe Meek

----------


## gavio

RHCP - Tell me baby

----------


## dclamp

Nada - No one

----------


## Alastor Ent.

Fler - Der Chef  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

(was) Avenged Sevenfold - Unholy Confessions

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Bif Naked - Lucky

----------


## Pc_Madness

Powderfinger - Waiting for the Sun   :Cool:

----------


## gavio

Top Gun Anthem

----------


## grilkip

Micheal jackson - Billie jean

----------


## timeshifter

Lips of an Angel - Hinder

----------


## |2eM!x

> Lips of an Angel - Hinder


kill yourself plz

----------


## timeshifter

I'd like to... anyone care to do it for me? I don't have a weapon lying around...

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Stereophonics - Hurry Up and Wait

----------


## thegreatone

Therion - Nifelheim

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## gavio

Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up

----------


## thegreatone

Slayer - Overt Enemy

----------


## thegreatone

Feeder - So Well

----------


## grilkip

Cloaca - One Hole Fits All

----------


## litlewiki

Iron Maiden-Fear of the dark

----------


## penagate

Peaches - Downtown (Simian Mobile Disco)
vs. Ignition - Airtight (Original 12")

----------


## gavio

Ignite - Veteran

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects

----------


## penagate

Sneaky Sound System - Pictures (Tonite Only Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

Swing Low, Sweet Chariot by Eric Clapton

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Norah Jones - Nightingale

----------


## penagate

Sunfreakz ft Andrea Britton - Counting Down The Days (Fonzerelli Remix)

----------


## Cander

Cradle of Filth - No Time to Cry

----------


## penagate

Deep Dish ft Stevie Nicks - Dreams (Miami Calling Remix)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

RHCP - Around the World

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Audioslave - Cochise

----------


## litlewiki

Devil Driver-Cry for me sky

----------


## oceanebelle

Creed - Who's Got My Head (Awesome  :Thumb:  )

----------


## litlewiki

Black label Society-Stillborn

----------


## oceanebelle

SEAL - Prayer for the Dying

----------


## litlewiki

bullet_for_my_valentine-4_words_(to_choke_upon)

----------


## grilkip

UB40 - Every Breathe You Take

----------


## gavio

Gipsy Kings - Hotel California (The Big Lebowsky)

----------


## thegreatone

Trivium - A Gunshot To The Head Of Trepidation

----------


## litlewiki

Nickelback-live flat on the floor

----------


## gavio

Elvis Jackson - The other me

----------


## kregg

Seal - Bring it on (Acoustic)

----------


## sevenhalo

Woven - Pillage

----------


## oceanebelle

CREED - with arms wide open

----------


## timeshifter

John Doe and the Smiths

Silence

[/joke]

----------


## sevenhalo

Woven - I Want You Yesterday

----------


## gavio

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here

----------


## sevenhalo

Billy Corgan - Mina Loy (M.O.H.)

----------


## sevenhalo

Die Form - Chaos Theory

----------


## sevenhalo

Woven - Astral Low

----------


## sevenhalo

Woven - Sync or Swim

----------


## thegreatone

Placebo - Blind

----------


## penagate

16 Bit Lolitas - Passing Lights

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Velvet Revolver - Sucker Train Blues

----------


## penagate

Mike Koglin vs P.O.S. - Untitled Audio (Nitrous Oxide Remix)

----------


## gavio

Salif Keita - Madan (Martin Solveig rmx)

----------


## oceanebelle

Linger by Cranberries

----------


## kregg

Elbow - Newborn

----------


## penagate

Eteson & Spencer - Atlantic (G&M Project Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

3 Doors Down - Here by Me.

----------


## oceanebelle

"Michael Flatley - The Lord of the Dance" <-- You people should try it really it's good!  :Thumb:

----------


## penagate

The Potbelleez - Junkyard

As a slight experiment, here's a sample.

----------


## penagate

Sneaky Sound System - I Love It (Sample)

A Flash player would be best, but this is better than nothing.

If anyone can try it, let me know if it works - or doesn't...

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache

----------


## oceanebelle

High - by the speaks

----------


## litlewiki

The wallflowers-6th avenue heartache

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Velvet Revolver - You've Got No Right

----------


## thegreatone

Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade

----------


## gavio

7 seconds - 99 red balloons

----------


## thegreatone

36 Crazyfists - Aurora

----------


## bushmobile

M. Ward - To Go Home

----------


## mendhak

Jose Mari Chan - Christmas In Our Hearts - 10 - The Sound Of Life.mp3

This is an insult to MP3s everywhere.

----------


## oceanebelle

On Fire - Switchfoot

----------


## oceanebelle

Secret Garden - Song from a Secret Garden!  :Thumb:

----------


## thegreatone

System Of A Down - Lonely Day

----------


## oceanebelle

Lover lay down - dave matthews band

----------


## thegreatone

Nightwish - Dead Boys Poem

----------


## oceanebelle

John Lennon - Stand By me

----------


## thegreatone

Adema - Do What You Want To Do

----------


## oceanebelle

DIRE STRAITS - money for nothing


: I knew this song before I knew dire straits :S

----------


## syntaxeater

> The Potbelleez - Junkyard
> 
> As a slight experiment, here's a sample.


Very Lady Sovereign-esque.  It's good.

Butthole Surfers - Dust Devil

----------


## thegreatone

Lamb Of God - Requiem

----------


## sevenhalo

Freestylers - Get a Life

----------


## syntaxeater

Piece Process - My Mind Is Going

----------


## thegreatone

Iron Maiden - Virus

----------


## zaza

Blue Oyster Cult - Perfect Water.

Followed by Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## gavio

Spiller - Groovejet

----------


## oceanebelle

the CORRS - what can i do

----------


## oceanebelle

Cary Brothers - Blue Eyes  :Thumb:

----------


## oceanebelle

Bryan Adams - I'll always be there for you

----------


## oceanebelle

sarah mclachlan - good enough

----------


## oceanebelle

titanic - rose theme (piano)

----------


## oceanebelle

dario - sunchyme <-- awesome.  :Thumb:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Bryan Adams - I'm Ready (Unplugged version)

----------


## litlewiki

avenged sevenfold-i wont see you tonight part 1 <--Super awesome

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Name

----------


## mendhak

Coldplay - Shiver

----------


## litlewiki

Goo Goo Dolls-Let love in

----------


## mendhak

Braveheart OST - The Secret Wedding

----------


## gavio

Natural Born Hippies - Get it on

----------


## mendhak

Deep Forest - Deep Forest

----------


## mendhak

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song

----------


## mendhak

Travis - Why does it always rain on me?

----------


## mendhak

Tim McGraw - Please remember me

----------


## mendhak

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe

----------


## mendhak

Oasis - Wonderwall

----------


## mendhak

U2 - Tryin' to throw your arms around the world

----------


## mendhak

Safri Duo - Samb-Adagio

----------


## gavio

Sophie Ellis Bextor - Music gets the best of me

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Broadway is Dark Tonight

----------


## mendhak

Our Lady Peace - Thief

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Black Balloon

----------


## mendhak

Primus - De Anza Jig

----------


## mendhak

Louis Armstrong - Gone Fishing

----------


## mendhak

Due South Theme  :Smilie:

----------


## mendhak

The Verve - Sonnet

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Office Ambience by the Office staff

It's driving me insane!!  :Mad:

----------


## oceanebelle

radio serenades  :Smilie:

----------


## mendhak

Coldplay - See you soon

----------


## Zakary

Pantera - Walk 

(My hear are twisting)  :Eek Boom:

----------


## mendhak

Brian Eno - An Ending

----------


## hairball

Putumayo presents bossa nova

----------


## sevenhalo

Smashing Pumpkins - Because You Are

----------


## litlewiki

Dire straits-Sultans of swing

----------


## oceanebelle

"Where Are You?" by J. ROMAN & SOLUNA LYRICS (Not JR)

- playing in my head.

----------


## bushmobile

The Beta Band - Eclipse

----------


## litlewiki

Nirvana-Where did you sleep last night

----------


## Cander

Otep - T.R.I.C.

----------


## fahad k

Fray - How to save a life?  :wave:

----------


## litlewiki

DevilDriver - nothings Wrong

----------


## disruptivehair

Fairytale of New York by The Pogues and Kirsty MacColl; best Christmas song ever.

----------


## mendhak

Michael Flatley - Whispering Wind

----------


## oceanebelle

"Unchained Melody"

----------


## popskie

Turagsoy by Guns n Roses

----------


## eyeRmonkey

My printer.

----------


## oceanebelle

Yeh HAi bambai mei jan

----------


## oceanebelle

rudhu - radha rama na hari hari

----------


## litlewiki

Avenged Sevenfold-Warmness on the soul.

----------


## grilkip

nameless.mp3

----------


## oceanebelle

pink floyd - mother

----------


## litlewiki

Unknown Artist-Track01.mp3

----------


## mendhak

Wallflowers - We can be heroes

----------


## mendhak

Keltik Elektric - Wild Mountain Thyme

----------


## oceanebelle

On Fire - Switchfoot

----------


## mendhak

Foo Fighters - Best of You

----------


## oceanebelle

Wallflowers - closer to you.

----------


## litlewiki

The Wallflowers-6th avenue heartache

----------


## oceanebelle

slapshock - agent orange

----------


## litlewiki

celtic frost-a dying god coming into human flesh

----------


## oceanebelle

Jimmy Bondoc - Grow Old with You

----------


## litlewiki

walls of jericho-a trigger full of promises.

----------


## oceanebelle

Keltik Elektric - Wild Mountain Thyme

----------


## litlewiki

Oasis-The swamp song

----------


## litlewiki

Inked In Blood-Lest I Sleep The Sleep Of  Death

----------


## oceanebelle

Ghost Theme Song

----------


## litlewiki

wednesday 13-my home sweet homicide

----------


## oceanebelle

You are my sunshine.  :Thumb:

----------


## litlewiki

oasis-the importance of being idle

----------


## oceanebelle

The "O" song... (forgot the title)

----------


## Zelot

Memory by Sugarcult

----------


## oceanebelle

"We have all the time in the world" by Louis Armstrong


"We live in a different plane where time is but a feeble figment of the imagination. " - princess

----------


## oceanebelle

Twenty Four by Switchfoot

----------


## litlewiki

Goo Goo Dolls-Feel the silence

----------


## visualAd

Jingle Balls

----------


## litlewiki

Pure Pwnage - Feel like pwning noobs EP12

----------


## penagate

Kuffdam & Plant ft Terry Ferminal - The Ones We Loved (Dogzilla Mix)

----------


## oceanebelle

Hope by Shaggy

----------


## litlewiki

Fuel-Bad day

----------


## tr333

Get Up (I Feel Like Being Like A) Sex Machine - The Godfather of Soul

----------


## litlewiki

Tool - Prison Sex

----------


## penagate

Filterheadz - Blue Sky Happiness

----------


## gavio

Sheena Easton - Morning train (nine to five)  :Alien Frog:  (the chorus of that song is spectaculary compiled)

----------


## penagate

Puma White - Oceanliner

----------


## oceanebelle

This is your life - switchfoot

----------


## tr333

Down on the corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## visualAd

Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky

----------


## mendhak

> Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky


 Thank goodness it's not that dreadful rap collection you have.

----------


## visualAd

> Thank goodness it's not that dreadful rap collection you have.


 I have a rap collection?  :Ehh:

----------


## gavio

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Jojo - Too little too late

----------


## penagate

Stanton Warriors featuring the BeatNuts - Shake It Up

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Amy Winehouse - Rehab  :Thumb:

----------


## BillGeek

Eagles - Help me through the night

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Massive Attack - Teardrop
.
.
 :Cry:  This song gets to me every time. Truly beautiful, and the video is kinda spooky, but very beautiful

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Audioslave - What you are

----------


## litlewiki

Enya-Anywhere is

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - Its no good

----------


## timeshifter

When I loaded the thread:
Joe Satriani - Movin' On

When I replied to the thread:
Joe Satriani - Banana Mango II





I'm on dial up... things move a little slower for me..

----------


## kregg

The sound of my skinny fingers tapping away at the keyboard...

Never heard anything better in my life

----------


## gavio

Something similar... sadly  :Frown:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Aerosmith - Pink  :big yellow:   :Thumb:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Bryan Adams - I'm Ready (unplugged version)

----------


## penagate

And If - Finest Dream (Dub Mix)

----------


## Asgorath

Evanescence - Going Under

----------


## Jenova

REM - Loosing My Religion

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Norah Jones - Rosie's Lullaby

----------


## Atheist

Dream Theater - Honor Thy Father

----------


## oceanebelle

Simon by Lifehouse

----------


## oceanebelle

I just don't think i'll ever get over you - Colin Hay

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Pink Floyd - Comfortable Numb

----------


## Asgorath

Enigma - Dancing with nephisto

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Audioslave - What You Are

----------


## oceanebelle

She towers above - Alejandro Escovedro

----------


## eyeRmonkey

Say What You're Gonna Say - This Is Me Smiling

(This Is Me Smiling is an AWESOME band. You guys should check them out.)

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Borrowed Heaven

----------


## litlewiki

black label society - suicide messiah

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - Numb

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Bryan Adams - Star

----------


## Asgorath

Madonna - Isaac

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Norah Jones - Nightingale

----------


## Asgorath

Norah Jones -Thinking About You

----------


## litlewiki

Queen-Somebody to love

----------


## Asgorath

Dead Can Dance - The Song Of The Sybil

----------


## gavio

:Thumb: 


> Queen-Somebody to love


Queen & Paul Rodgers - Hammer to fall (live)

----------


## kregg

Into Temptation - Crowded House

----------


## litlewiki

all american rejects- too far gone

----------


## sevenhalo

Combichrist - Joy to the World

----------


## Asgorath

Madonna - Music Inferno Live

----------


## litlewiki

Aerosmith -living on the edge

----------


## Asgorath

Eberspacher - Maria

----------


## oceanebelle

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers

----------


## litlewiki

HIM-killing loneliness

----------


## penagate

Deux - Sun Rising Up (Jupiter Ace Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

Calm Lake - Autumn Moon by Honglou Dreams

----------


## litlewiki

walls of jericho-a trigger full of promises

----------


## oceanebelle

Honglou dreams

----------


## Asgorath

The Gift - Music

----------


## oceanebelle

Money - Pink Floyd

----------


## oceanebelle

What can I do - The Corrs

----------


## Asgorath

Sting - Brand New Day

----------


## kfcSmitty

System of a Down -- Chop Suey off of lineageradio.com lol

----------


## oceanebelle

walking after you - foo fighters

----------


## Asgorath

Air - La Femme d'Argent

----------


## Asgorath

Adiemus - Cantus Insolitus

----------


## Asgorath

A-ha - Velvet

----------


## Asgorath

Alanis Morissette - Ironic

----------


## Asgorath

Alphaville - Forever Young

----------


## Asgorath

Annie Lennox - I Saved The World Today

----------


## Asgorath

In Existence - Revolution of the Heart

----------


## oceanebelle

come away with me - norah jones

----------


## litlewiki

Pink Floyd - Shine on you crazy diamond

----------


## Asgorath

Bjork --  Triumph of a Heart

----------


## Asgorath

Céline Dion - One Heart

----------


## Asgorath

Clâ - O Sopro do Coração

----------


## oceanebelle

Foolish Games - Jewel

----------


## Asgorath

Cock Robin - The Promise You Made

----------


## Asgorath

Coldplay - A Rush of Blood to the Head

----------


## Asgorath

Counting Crows - Mr. Jones

----------


## oceanebelle

Tunnel of Love - Dire Straits

----------


## litlewiki

PF-Welcome to the machine

----------


## Asgorath

David Gilmour - On a Island

----------


## Asgorath

Dead Can Dance - Nierika

----------


## mstic

pantera - the underground america

----------


## oceanebelle

On FIre - switchfoot

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Forgiven But Not Forgotten

----------


## penagate

Plastic Angel - Call the Galaxy Taxi (Martin Roth Remix)

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Runaway

----------


## penagate

Cara Dillon vs 2Devine - Black is the Colour (Coco & Green Remix)

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Hopelessly Addicted

----------


## fahad k

GnR - November Rain.

----------


## penagate

Parker & Hanson - It's Not Too Late (Dub)

----------


## litlewiki

MM-Don't like the drugs

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - Numb

----------


## Jenova

Killswitch Engage - The Arms of Sorrow

----------


## Asgorath

Pink Floyd - Time

----------


## Jenova

Alexisonfire - Keep it on Wax

----------


## oceanebelle

You and Me - Lifehouse

----------


## Asgorath

Metallica - Mama Said

----------


## Jenova

> Metallica - Mama Said


Metallica rock !! :Big Grin:  

Killswitch Engaged - My Last Seranade

----------


## litlewiki

AC/DC-Thunderstruck

----------


## Atheist

John Myung - Solar Groove (bass practise  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## fahad k

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers.

// Iron Maiden coming to town on 17th March. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jenova

Alexisonfire - Counterparts and Number them

Alexisonfire are in Newcastle tommorow!!! (March 5th)

----------


## oceanebelle

How it is going to be - Third Eye Blind

----------


## oceanebelle

All that I am - Rob Thomas

----------


## litlewiki

Kiss-Let me go,Rock n Roll

----------


## chemicalNova

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right

God its catchy.

----------


## penagate

Yes, yes it is.


Killers - Read My Mind (Gabriel & Dresden's Unplugged Dubinstrumental)

----------


## litlewiki

Kiss-tomorrow and tonight

----------


## Asgorath

Cinematic Orchestra - Flitze

----------


## oceanebelle

sshshshshshshshshshshshhss

----------


## Asgorath

> sshshshshshshshshshshshhss


You don't like Cinematic Orchestra?

----------


## litlewiki

Kiss-We are one

----------


## fahad k

Parikrama - But It Rained.

----------


## Asgorath

Evanescence - Snow White Queen

----------


## penagate

Trentemøller - Always Something Better (Trentemøller Remix)

----------


## fahad k

INXS - Afterglow

----------


## mendhak

Crash Test Dummies - Swimming in your ocean

----------


## fahad k

Dreamtheater - Answer Lies Within.

----------


## mendhak

Karen Matheson (Of Capercaillie) - Mi Le M' Uilinn

----------


## Atheist

> Dreamtheater - Answer Lies Within.


 :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## litlewiki

KISS-burn ***** burn

----------


## oceanebelle

april come she will lyrics - simon and garfunkel

----------


## oceanebelle

Entre dos aguas - paco de lucia

(sweet latin music)

----------


## oceanebelle

playing again!!!

----------


## timeshifter

Steve Vai - For The Love Of God


Have been for the last seven minutes...

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Stone Roses - Fools Gold
AWESOME!

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - The Sinner In Me

----------


## BillGeek

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars

----------


## litlewiki

Roger waters-Another brick in the wall.

----------


## fahad k

Iron Maiden - For the Greater Good of God.

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Megadeth - This Was My Life

----------


## Asgorath

I used to lesson to heavy metal a lot when i was a kid.
W.A.S.P. - Wild Child

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Groove Armada - Inside My Mind (Blue Skies)

----------


## oceanebelle

Cursum Perficio

----------


## oceanebelle

Can't Help Falling In Love - Elvis Presley

----------


## oceanebelle

Morning Mood - Grieg

----------


## oceanebelle

Creed - Higher (acoustic)

----------


## oceanebelle

Falls to Climb - R.E.M.

----------


## gavio

System of a down - Pluck  :Thumb:

----------


## Asgorath

Air - Alpha Beta Gaga

----------


## oceanebelle

Fair - Remy Zero

----------


## oceanebelle

You'll be safe here - Rivermaya

----------


## oceanebelle

That what love if for - Instrumental

----------


## oceanebelle

Don't know much  - Linda Ronstadt,  Aaron Neville

----------


## oceanebelle

Thief - Our Lady Peace

----------


## oceanebelle

La Cienaga Just Smiled - Ryan Adams

----------


## penagate

> Our Lady Piece


Sounds rude. :EEK!:

----------


## oceanebelle

> Sounds rude.



sorry.  :Blush:

----------


## oceanebelle

The show must go on - Pink Floyd

----------


## oceanebelle

Points of Authority - Linkin Park

----------


## oceanebelle

Memory ( Piano )


(popular version by Cats?)

----------


## oceanebelle

Follow the cops back home - Placebo

----------


## oceanebelle

chaconne - Secret Garden

----------


## oceanebelle

looping on chaconne now, expect lesser spam now.

----------


## oceanebelle

Daughter - Pearl Jam

----------


## oceanebelle

Over Now - Busted

----------


## penagate

D-Nox & Beckers - Naked Punch (Mashtronic Remix)

----------


## grilkip

Chaiyya Chaiyya Bollywood Joint - Sukhwinder Singh, Sapna Awasthi featuring Panjabi MC

----------


## penagate

> Chaiyya Chaiyya Bollywood Joint - Sukhwinder Singh, Sapna Awasthi featuring Panjabi MC


 :LOL:

----------


## grilkip

Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind

----------


## grilkip

It's The Time To Disco! - Vasundhara Das, Kay Kay, Shaan, Loy Mendonsa

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## gavio

No Doubt - Come on Eileen (80's Covers)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Massive Attack - Teardrop  :Cry:

----------


## BillGeek

Crossfade - Disco

----------


## oceanebelle

A, Always be my baby - Mariah Carey

----------


## The_Grudge

As Daylight Dies - Killswitch Engage.

Makes me do this... :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## dark_shadow

if everyone cared - nickelback

----------


## dark_shadow

> As Daylight Dies - Killswitch Engage.


the new killswitch engage album was amazing

----------


## mendhak

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you Ever seen the rain

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> A, Always be my baby - Mariah Carey


Is that the one where Mariah Carey has a stutter? (mostly because of her lack of career  :Big Grin: )

Audioslave - Cochise

----------


## litlewiki

> Is that the one where Mariah Carey has a stutter? (mostly because of her lack of career )


They are all lip syncers .They should be burnt alive. :Alien Frog:

----------


## Valleysboy1978

They'd still lip sync their screams of terror and pain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asgorath

Depeche Mode - Strangelove

----------


## poornimajoshi

mi hai koli - dadla

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Rammstein - Sonne

----------


## oceanebelle

Closing Time - Hootie and the Blowfish

----------


## oceanebelle

Iris - GGD

----------


## oceanebelle

Alright - Reamon

----------


## oceanebelle

Apparitions - Matthew Good Band

----------


## oceanebelle

The Most Beautiful Girl in the World - Prince

----------


## Valleysboy1978

She Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd

----------


## Spacehamster

Velveteen - Composed by Yoko Kanno, Sung by Troy(?)

It's from the Ghost In the Shell: Stand Alone Complex Japanese Anime series. Love that series.

----------


## fahad k

INXS - Afterglow.

//I had gone for Iron Maiden concert last weekend. It was one rockin concert. :Eek Boom:

----------


## penagate

Chris Lake & Trophy Twins - Babaloo

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - So Young  :Smilie:

----------


## BillGeek

Hawthorne Heights - Ohio is for lovers

----------


## penagate

MYNC Project - Are You Sure (Ran Shani Remix)

----------


## BillGeek

Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody

----------


## oceanebelle

The Gambler - Kenny Rogers

----------


## penagate

Digital Dog ft 45 Flat - Dirty (Digital Dog's Original)

----------


## oceanebelle

Hopelessly Addicted - The corrs

----------


## penagate

Wonderland Avenue - White Horse

----------


## oceanebelle

Twenty-Four - Switchfoot

----------


## penagate

LCD Soundsystem - Tribulations (Tiga's Out of the Trance Closet Dub)

----------


## timeshifter

All About Eve - Steve Vai

----------


## oceanebelle

Private Emotion - Ricky Martin

----------


## wossname

"My Future Love" - The Klaxons

----------


## litlewiki

Partha Mudhal Naale - Vettaiyaadu Vilaiyaadu

----------


## gavio

Petula Clark - Downtown  :Big Grin:

----------


## mendhak

Primus - Over the Electric Grapevine

----------


## fahad k

Iron Maiden - Brighter Than A Thousand Suns.

----------


## grilkip

Nelly Furtado - All Good Things Come To An End

----------


## grilkip

Beasty Boys - Intergalactic

----------


## wossname

"No One Knows" - QOTSA

RRRRRRRROCK!!!!!!

----------


## timeshifter

Meet the Reaper - Steve Vai

----------


## penagate

The Dukes of Windsor - The Others (TV Rock Remix)

----------


## timeshifter

Liberty - Steve Vai


My playlist is on shuffle, btw.. there just seems to be a lot of him in the 1400 songs i haven't listened to yet..

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Losing Grip - Avril Lavigne

----------


## wossname

What, on purpose?

----------


## wossname

"The Reason" - Hoobastank

----------


## ProphetBeal

Even Deeper - NIN

----------


## pRoFiT

Nothing.  :Smilie:

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - With or Without You

----------


## ProphetBeal

Bulls on Parade - RATM (That's right thier back!!)

----------


## oceanebelle

U2 - Everlasting Love

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Seal - Crazy (Unplugged version)

----------


## litlewiki

Chasing Time_05  James Blunt - So Long Jimmy

----------


## Asgorath

Norah Jones - Wake Me Up.

----------


## gavio

Queen + Paul Rodgers - I Want To Break Free (from the 'Return Of The Champions' tour)  :Thumb:

----------


## oceanebelle

Wherever you go.

----------


## grilkip

stian_k_-_be_alive__raaban_inc_rmx_-vanilla

----------


## penagate

Ilse de Lange - The Great Escape

----------


## grilkip

penagate-nameless

----------


## litlewiki

Lalan.Phakirer.gaan

----------


## penagate

Therese - Feelin' Me (Digital Dog's Original Dub)

----------


## grilkip

Booty Luv - Boogie 2Nite

----------


## Asgorath

Seal - Human Nature

----------


## oceanebelle

Shine - Collective Soul

----------


## oceanebelle

All that I want - Enrique Iglesias

----------


## oceanebelle

californication - RHCP

----------


## litlewiki

Jack johnson-Symbol in my driveway

----------


## oceanebelle

Godfather Theme - Nino Rota (instrumental)

----------


## litlewiki

Snow patrol-beginning to get me

----------


## penagate

GDJs/Technotronic - Get Up (Maurizio Gubellini Remix)

----------


## litlewiki

Snow Patrol-Set the fire to the third bar

----------


## oceanebelle

wasting my time - Default

----------


## oceanebelle

Here comes the rain again - eurythmics

----------


## penagate

Zombie Nation - Peace & Greed (Yuksek Remix)

----------


## penagate

Adjuster - Sweden (Mashtronic Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

THe end of the world - gin blossoms

----------


## penagate

Vibrasphere - Seven Days to Daylight (Unai Remix)

----------


## oceanebelle

Stay with you - GGD

----------


## Asgorath

Enigma - The Voice Of Enigma

----------


## MoE70

Like anyone ever looks at or cares about what other people have posted here

----------


## oceanebelle

Enya - How can I keep from singing.

----------


## oceanebelle

wait till i get home...  :Mad:

----------


## oceanebelle

no soap, RADIO!

----------


## sevenhalo

Wumpscut - Wir Warten

----------


## oceanebelle

/* No comment */

----------


## dark_shadow

havent posted here in a good while  :Stick Out Tongue:  
excess- tricky

----------


## timeshifter

Octavarium - Dream Theater

----------


## Jenova

Killswitch Engage - Life to Lifeless

----------


## gavio

Bele vrane - Mala terasa

----------


## mendhak

Brian Eno - An Ending

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Queen - Who Wants to Live Forever

----------


## Aaron_Redmond

AC/DC - The Razor's Edge

----------


## gavio

Bajaga - Godine prolaze

----------


## dark_shadow

you fight me - breaking benjamin

----------


## mendhak

No Games - Breaking Benjamin

----------


## dark_shadow

the pot - tool

----------


## timeshifter

The Snake - Joe Satriani

----------


## sevenhalo

Bad Company - Snow Cat

----------


## timeshifter

Borg Sex - Joe Satriani

----------


## Jenova

Underoath - Some will seek forgiveness

----------


## mendhak

Tom Waits - I hope that I don't fall in love with you

----------


## timeshifter

Gateway - I'm cooling your server's cpu's

----------


## oceanebelle

Swimming in your ocean - Crash Test Dummies

----------


## mendhak

Live - Selling the Drama

----------


## Atheist

Rammstein!!

Du riechst so gut.

----------


## mendhak

O Brother Where Art Thou OST - Angel Band

----------


## BillGeek

Saliva - Always

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Audioslave - What You Are

----------


## learning c

meh speakers are still broken :jealous:

----------


## Asgorath

Madonna - Isacc

----------


## Valleysboy1978

> meh speakers are still broken :jealous:


one word....headphones

----------


## mendhak

Lacuna Coil - Heaven's a Lie

----------


## gavio

Hladno Pivo - 7. noc

And it is  :Smilie:

----------


## dclamp

I'm Blue - Eifel 65

----------


## timeshifter

S.M.F. - Joe Satriani

----------


## oceanebelle

Upside Down - Jack Johnson

----------


## oceanebelle

Hiling - Jay-R Siaboc

----------


## dclamp

Let The Bodies Hit The Floor -- Rob ZOmbie

----------


## penagate

> Let The Bodies Hit The Floor -- Rob ZOmbie


I think you'll find that's actually by Drowning Pool, not Rob Zombie.

----------


## nmadd

Love Bites - Def Leppard

I believe I'm getting old. The music of my youth is showing up on the classic radio stations.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dclamp

> I think you'll find that's actually by Drowning Pool, not Rob Zombie.


Really? huh, i think they both sing it, i have the one RZ sings.


Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz

----------


## oceanebelle

Upside Down by 6CycleMind

"You turning me on, you turn me around, you turn my whole world upside down."

----------


## dclamp

One Man Wrecking Machine - Guster

----------


## gavio

Michael Buble - The Way You Look Tonight

----------


## mendhak

Trying out some classical music these days.  I loved 'Danube Waltz', but right now...

Mauro Giuliani - Sonata Eroica

That's Eroica, not erotica.

----------


## mendhak

Apotheose - Leonardo Vinci Allegro Dalla Sonata in Re Maggiore Per Flauto E Basso Continue

{gasping for air}

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Halo - Foo Fighters

----------


## dclamp

Party like A rock star - Shop Boyz


and i am listening to it REALLY LOUDLY, and i can hear it in my garage!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kregg

Keane - Crystal Ball

----------


## nebulom

Oops, I did it again

----------


## gavio

Andy Compton - Floppy disco mix

----------


## nebulom

Oops I did it again

----------


## nebulom

Blue

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Groove Armada - Madder

Damn these guys are good! Not usually a fan of this kind of music because it is all so similar but they mix up their styles so their music is very much their own. Their new single with Mutya is cool to  :Thumb:   :Cool:

----------


## wossname

I'm going to the shops later to blow £200 on a few CD's.

Some I've got my eye on:

- Black Sabbath (Entire back catalogue)
- Biffy Clyro (whatever their latest album is)
- Led Zep (1, 2, 4)
- Deftones (anything)

----------


## dclamp

Build Me Up Buttercup

----------


## dclamp

Logical Song - Super Tramp

----------


## VexD

Mudvayne - Dig

----------


## Valleysboy1978

The Cardigans - Junk Of The Hearts

----------


## penagate

The Bravery - Time Won't Let Me Go (Van She Tech Remix)

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Groove Armada - Madder
 :Mad:  ARGH!!!  :Mad: 

I feel ready to take on the world! Haha!

----------


## timeshifter

The air conditioner behind me keeping me cool.

----------


## oceanebelle

As Ilhas Dos Acores - Madredeus

----------


## learning c

> Lacuna Coil - Heaven's a Lie


nice track

----------


## mojo69

Blue October - Breakfast After Ten

----------


## mendhak

"Leader Of The Band" - Dan Fogelberg

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Exploder - Audioslave

----------


## penagate

Lily Allen – Alright Still

----------


## learning c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq1_tGwy2VU

----------


## Asgorath

The Corrs - Dreams

----------


## tommygrayson

Cigaro by System of a Down

 :big yellow:  My :ehrm: is much more bigger than yours.  :big yellow:

----------


## learning c

one of my old avatars  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCiKO...elated&search=

----------


## oceanebelle

Here by Me - 3 Doors Down


really gooooooood!!!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## abhijit

> Here by Me - 3 Doors Down
> 
> 
> really gooooooood!!!


send that song. please.

----------


## oceanebelle

We can be heroes - wallflowers

----------


## oceanebelle

Sparks - Coldplay

----------


## oceanebelle

> send that song. please.



well I am not sure about that, I'm on a dial up connection that gets disconnected every 5 mins or so. :|

and since I am on forums this mean that this is already good.  :Cry:  

well beggars can't be choosers.

----------


## abhijit

> well I am not sure about that, I'm on a dial up connection that gets disconnected every 5 mins or so. :|
> 
> and since I am on forums this mean that this is already good.  
> 
> well beggars can't be choosers.


Forget about it.  :Smilie:

----------


## oceanebelle

SGT Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club - The Beatles

----------


## oceanebelle

Staying Alive - BeeGees

----------


## oceanebelle

cannonball by damien rice

----------


## abhijit

You are on a roll. I am listening to Abba - Summer Night City

----------


## oceanebelle

All that I want - Enrique iglesias

----------


## oceanebelle

Let Love In - Goo Goo Dolls! 


 :Alien Frog:

----------


## oceanebelle

Nancy Mccallion - On we Go

Nice guitar!!! and I like the lyrics. hehehe. funny bit.  :Big Grin: 

lolz

----------


## oceanebelle

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd 

I like a LOT of their songs.. apparently, their songs are all familiar to me and I've been listening to them, I am just not aware of them as the artists  :Smilie:

----------


## oceanebelle

Oasis - Don't look back in anger

----------


## oceanebelle

Prayer for the Dying - Seal


pray for me! need to rest now, nose bleeding with water... too tired already. Good night! byee.

----------


## abhijit

Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash - Duets

----------


## timeshifter

Glasgow Kiss - John Petrucci

----------


## abhijit

Pink - Aerosmith

----------


## dclamp

One Week - Barenaked Ladies

----------


## ClaudeX

What' ve i Done -  Linking park

----------


## space_monkey

Doomsday Clock - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## space_monkey

Death Machine - Fiction Plane

----------


## timeshifter

Hell's Kitchen - Dream Theater

----------


## kfcSmitty

Highway Star - Deep Purple

----------


## Valleysboy1978

RTFML - Stupid Users

----------


## kfcSmitty

Oh Well - Rockets

----------


## FishGuy

www.myspace.com/hitandruns

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Jet - Come On, Come On
 :Thumb:

----------


## penagate

Save Me - Jem

----------


## fahad k

Pearl Jam - Black(Acoustic).

----------


## oceanebelle

The calling - wherever you will go

----------


## mendhak

Church - Under the Milky Way  :Sick:

----------


## oceanebelle

reamon - waiting there for you

----------


## oceanebelle

metallica - the unforgiven

----------


## wossname

"Do It Again" - QOTSA.

Do it agaiiiiaiiiiiiiiaaaaiiinnn.

----------


## RudiVisser

Some weird Trance/Dance rubbish..

----------


## Valleysboy1978

Jet - Come On Come On!

----------


## gavio

Goldfinger (the best ska-punk band ever!) - Question

----------


## kregg

Atlantic - Keane

----------


## learning c

JayZ & linkin Park - Numb encore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRNeI2oLBXw

----------


## timeshifter

Silence.

----------


## learning c

> Silence.


that must mean you got no speakers  :Wink: 

that's too bad... I turned this up instead http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHT8EuRm5R0

----------


## oceanebelle

the cranberries - linger

----------


## Fazi

i am vertualy flying when listing to this song :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJeCy...elated&search=

----------


## penagate

LoFi Rebel - Ghetto Music (Filthy Mix)

----------


## mendhak

Plain White T's - Hey there Delilah

----------


## oceanebelle

Ditto!

----------


## gavio

Keb' Mo' - Let your light shine  :Smilie:

----------


## mendhak

Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want!

----------


## zaza

Clannad - Theme from Harry's Game

----------


## learning c

> Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want!


is this your sorta thing mendhak?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ZY0Sktic8

----------


## mendhak

I just vomited yesterday's breakfast.

----------


## learning c

daft punK - Technologic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx5Jl...related&search

----------


## illebille

30 seconds to Mars - From yesterday

----------


## Asgorath

U2 - Where the Streets Have No Name

----------


## gavio

David Maxwell - Blues Don`t Bother Me

----------


## Bobalandi

Drop-kick Murphy's new song... I forget the name... Also listining to Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee...

----------


## gavio

David Bowie - Let's dance

----------


## illebille

The Fray - over my head (cable car)

----------


## Asgorath

Dead Can Dance - Saltarello

----------


## oceanebelle

3 Doors Down - Not Enough


Awesome Song!!!  :Alien Frog:

----------


## abhijit

Louis XIV - Pledge of allegiance.

----------


## CodedFire

Shame on you - Republic of Loose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RgZ-j-9k-I

----------


## oceanebelle

Coldplay - Everything's Not Lost

----------


## oceanebelle

Dire STraits - Why Worry. 

 :Cry:

----------


## grilkip

Bob Marley - No Woman No Cry

----------


## oceanebelle

Satyam Shivam Sundaram (feat Gunjan) - Thievery Corporation


(I like this one, even if I don't understand it)

----------


## abhijit

Me and Bobby McGee -

by Janis Joplin

----------


## oceanebelle

Satyam Shivam Sundaram (feat Gunjan) - Thievery Corporation

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed

----------


## abhijit

Dear Mr President. --> P!nk

----------


## abhijit

Highway Patrolman - Johnny Cash

----------


## Bobalandi

Papa Roach - Last Resort

----------


## illebille

System of a Down - B.Y.O.B.

----------


## mendhak

System of a Down - Chop Suey

----------


## illebille

The White Stripes - You don't know what love is

----------


## illebille

Rammstein - Tier

----------


## abhijit

Name of the game - ABBA

----------


## Bobalandi

MCR - Teenagers

----------


## penagate

Jaytech  Spacelift

----------


## abhijit

Kodachrome - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Asgorath

The Gift - Ok! Do You Want Something Simple

----------


## abhijit

Cecilia - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## penagate

_Hill of Our Home_  Psapp (Sample)
As featured on ABC's _Six Degrees_excellent show, but that's a whole other story.

----------


## Asgorath

David Fonseca - Deans In Colour

----------


## sevenhalo

Benny Benassi - Who's Your Daddy?

(Not worksafe)

----------


## sevenhalo

Junkie XL - Beauty Never Fades

----------


## mendhak

Madredeus - Haja O Que Houver

----------


## mendhak

The Smashing Pumpkins - Galapogos

----------


## oceanebelle

Joe Hisaishi - Summer

----------


## oceanebelle

Our Lady Peace - A story of a girl

----------


## abhijit

Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams

----------


## dclamp

We Die Young - Alice In Chains

----------


## kregg

Keane - Sunshine.

----------


## sevenhalo

Puscifer - Queen B

----------


## oceanebelle

Song from a secret garden - secret garden

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLkOE4XDBis&eurl

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhVwUPK6cY

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

Puscifer: Queen B.

http://www.braincubes.be/tag/puscifer/

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg

----------


## vbcode1980

Wham - Last Christmas  :Alien Frog:

----------


## oceanebelle

Oasis - Stand by Me

----------


## mudfish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsOlHbfMJxI

----------


## mendhak

Joe Hisaishi - Summer

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayzhJKy8H_A

----------


## oceanebelle

"Pare Ko" by Eraserheads

----------


## oceanebelle

Joe Hisaishi - Summer

----------


## IntelSucks

He is Legend - scramtoots

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCm6re-RTdc

----------


## oceanebelle

Wild Mountain Thyme  by Keltik Elektrik

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VoZ01FS5DY

----------


## mudfish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wvw6GrpmN4

----------


## mendhak

Goo Goo Dolls - Black Balloon

----------


## csKanna

I am too bored today. I am listening some very old musics like 1980's  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## IntelSucks

Architecture in Helsinki - One Heavy February

----------


## BillGeek

The Offspring - Gone Away

----------


## mendhak

Set your goals - Echoes

----------


## mudfish

:Big Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB63rGjUPME

----------


## mudfish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFLt50haNL8

----------


## nebulom

Good love is on the way -- John Mayer

----------


## mudfish

White Zombie - More Human Than Human

----------


## mudfish

Smashing Pumpkins' - That's The Way

----------


## MMock

Tremble by Safri Duo.

The vocals are okay, I love the music.  Their drums are great.

I teach indoor cycling classes at Bally Total Fitness and use a lot of their songs.  Very peppy and motivating!

----------


## BillGeek

Boston - Amanda

----------


## oceanebelle

"I wish you were here" by incubus

----------


## mudfish

Green Day - Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life)

----------


## IntelSucks

Chiodos - Is It Progression if a Cannibal Uses a Fork?

----------


## dea412

Keane - Sunshine.

----------


## mudfish

chevelle - closure

----------


## mudfish

Chevelle-Send The Pain Below

----------


## penagate

20 Good Reasons – Thirsty Merc

----------


## IntelSucks

Chiodos - I Didn't Say I Was Powerful, I Said I Was A Wizard.mp3

----------


## Atheist

Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows Of A Dream
Wonderful bass harmonics intro.

----------


## mudfish

Avenged Sevenfold - Almost easy

----------


## oceanebelle

listening to the following songs...

playlist

That's for programming.  :Big Grin:

----------


## IntelSucks

He is Legend - The Creature Walks

----------


## mudfish

Sick Puppies - My World

----------


## grilkip

Robyn - Konichiwa Bitches

----------


## oceanebelle

Still Alive - Portal

----------


## sandra05

Keane - Sunshine.

----------


## chr1spy1

65DaysOfStatic - Ophelia Remix  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atheist

Dream Theater - This Dying Soul

makes me wanna hit babies :Mad: 
...well, not really, but you get the idea :Mad:  ...

----------


## Foxer

Try clubbing baby seals instead.

Electric Nature (York Mix) - by Electric Nature

----------


## Asgorath

Nightwish - Wanderlust

----------


## mudfish

Linkin Park- Bleed It Out

----------


## chr1spy1

Krypteria - Lost

----------


## BillGeek

Hollyann - Boston

----------


## musicfreak2009

The Spanish song in the Eurovision songcontest:

http://letrascanciones.mp3lyrics.org...e/chiki-chiki/

They are going to win!  :big yellow:

----------


## kregg

Nightmare - Alumina

And yes, the video to it is awful. Watch Death Note instead.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrmojorisin

The Healer - John lee hooker & carlos santana

It does what it says on the tin! (cd case)

----------


## BillGeek

Anyone Else but Me - Drowning Pool

----------


## syntaxeater

Cake - Opera Singer

----------


## kregg

Got to Get It - Sisqo

----------


## dclamp

Jumper - Third Eye Blind

----------


## kregg

Running Battle - Kasabian

----------


## BillGeek

Too late to Apologize - Timbaland

(Yeah, I know...  :Sick:  )

----------


## syntaxeater

Ida Corr - Let Me Think About It

----------


## syntaxeater

Yoko Kanno - Inner Universe (GitS:SAC Theme)

----------


## syntaxeater

Junkie XL featuring Saffron - Beauty Never Fades

I posted this before, but it's just...  that...  good...   :Smilie: 

Listen to it all the way through.

----------


## syntaxeater

And now for something completely different...

Psyclon Nine - Parasitic

----------


## oceanebelle

dire straits - romeo and juliet...  (shoutcast - Soft Rock UK - Non-stop Classic Soft Rock)

----------


## oceanebelle

1. Bens Brother - Let me out

----------


## mrmojorisin

The Rolling Stones - Beast of Burnden

----------


## oceanebelle

listening to this song over and over...


Easy Silence by Dixie Chicks.

----------


## syntaxeater

50cent/Daft Punk - Ayo Technologic

----------


## syntaxeater

Gorillaz/The Cure - Lullaby for Today

----------


## oceanebelle

Frankie miller - Darlin

----------


## oceanebelle

Bee Gees - Islands in the Stream

----------


## mrmojorisin

Be - Laidback Luke

----------


## oceanebelle

Stereophonics - Sandbags and Gladrags

----------


## oceanebelle

Seal - Don't Cry

----------


## kregg

Zeropage - Ambient Flight (Electro Vocal Mix)

----------


## lomnan

the best song ever
basshunter - dota

----------


## syntaxeater

Franz Ferdinans vs Run DMC vs The Knack - Do You Wanna Cuz it's Tricky My Sharona

----------


## mendhak

Smashing Pumpkins - Galapogos

----------


## syntaxeater

Monkees vs Girls Aloud - Love Machine to Clarksville

----------


## syntaxeater

Junkie XL - More

----------


## syntaxeater

I am just as scared as you knowing I'm listening to this.  :Sick:

----------


## Atheist

> the best song ever
> basshunter - dota


A joke, right? :Sick:

----------


## The_Grudge

Metallica - My Apocalypse

----------


## dclamp

Running down a dream - Tom Petty

----------


## oceanebelle

James Taylor  - You've got a friend.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Rage Against the Machine - Sleep Now In The Fire on you tube.

I think Crypto's thread about setting fire to himself may have re-awoken my angry side.  Yeah, man, smash the system.

----------


## dclamp

Everybody in the club gettin typsy - Chingy

----------


## oceanebelle

The rain - joe hisaishi

----------


## Hack

Complete Silence - No One Is Talking To Me Now

It is my favorite song...

----------


## wossname

Kings of Leon - "Sex on fire"

That is a properly awesome song.  Go check it out.

----------


## oceanebelle

the rain - joe hisaishi

----------


## BytePtr

Lady Gaga, Colby O'Donis, Akon - Just Dance


Got it accidentally and now i love it.

----------


## kregg

Ram Jaane - Ram Jaane.  :Blush:

----------


## MartinLiss

Adiemus - Adiemus (1999)

----------


## MartinLiss

If anyone's interested here is a clip of the beginning.

----------


## oceanebelle

revival

----------


## schoolbusdriver

Doctor Who at the Proms

(...and watching)

----------


## MaximilianMayrhofer

Lily Allen - The Fear

----------


## zaza

Shakira - Se Quiere, Se Mata

----------


## FredKrugar

AC/DC Money Made

----------


## EntityX

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb. A favorite from the past that I haven't heard for years and don't have a recording of but just decided to look it up on youtube. Was surprised when I saw the number of views. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY


Here's another favorite that's an oldie but goodie. Spiral Starecase (The correct misspelling) - More Today Than Yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuqHlv1YPe0

This guy in the video sort of cracks me up. 

Attachment 82672

----------


## Milk

Hot Chip - I Feel Bonnie (Bonnie 'Prince' Billy Club Mix) club anthem remixed by Will Oldham.

----------


## zaza

Aimee Mann - Freeway

----------


## techgnome

Right now I am listening to "String Quartest No. 3 in F Major, Opera 73: III Allegro Non Tropp" as performed by Moyzes Quartet...We'll see what the shuffle brings next.

-tg

----------


## EntityX

Jessie J - Price Tag

----------


## EntityX

Liszt - La Campanella performed by Yundi Li on piano

This guy's hands really move. The last minute and a half is especially amazing.

----------


## TheBigB

Finn Silver - Sitting On Shore
(scroll down to play the song)

If you're into jazz I really recommend these guys.

----------


## Milk

The National - City Middle
_I have weird memories of you_. 
I can't get it out of my head.

----------


## EntityX

without.directive - I love this place

----------


## moti barski

vocaloid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aujNs...&feature=feedu

----------


## Justa Lol

silence... i love that song, so quiet  :Big Grin:

----------


## moti barski

> silence... i love that song, so quiet


if there is noise outside just crank up the volume :Alien Frog:

----------


## The_Grudge

Metallica & Lou Reed - "The View"  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Justa Lol

> if there is noise outside just crank up the volume


if only...  :Big Grin:

----------


## dee-u

Angel With Tattoos - Skylar Grey

----------


## Millennial

The Algorithm - Brute Force





The Algorithm - Compiler Optimization Techniques

----------


## Aaron_Redmond

Lonely Day - System Of A Down

----------


## KGComputers

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

----------


## MartinLiss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-vPFNihnGQ

Foreigner - Blue Morning, Blue Day

----------


## wes4dbt

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-vPFNihnGQ
> 
> Foreigner - Blue Morning, Blue Day


I was rocking Foreigner when I was going to De Anza and San Jose State.  Must be a South Bay thing.  lol

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

CPE Bach, symphony #4 in G major.

----------


## MartinLiss

A few months ago I was listening to music in [brag]my Tesla Model S[/brag] and Slacker played Blue Morning, Blue Day and it instantly became my favorite. I had heard of Foreigner before but I never realized how many of their songs I liked until I sampled their No End in Sight: The Very Best of Foreigner album.

----------


## wes4dbt

I probably should have mentioned this was 1978 - 1982.  

No Telsa back then.  lol  

Wait!!!  Yes there was but it was a rock band.

----------


## sapator

As our government idiots continue the lockdown I have disconnected my car battery.
Today I went down to connect it and give the car a charge for 10-15 minutes, so the waiting went by nicely with this one (caution, not for nerdy nerd nerd listeners) :

----------


## dilettante

There is more to lockdown car care than keeping the battery charged.

Keep it clean so bird and insect droppings and tree sap, etc. doesn't sit on the paint too long.  Don't let tires develop flat spots from sitting a long time.  Keep the tank full to avoid accumulating moisture condensation and corrosion.

And if possible drive 20 minutes or so every week or two.  That can help with several of the issues above including charging that battery.  If possible get up to highway speeds part of the trip.  That helps get everything lubed and exercised, and braking helps avoid crud and rust accumulation on the friction surfaces.


When we had our "hard" lockdowns I drove to a nearby small town to buy groceries.  Fewer people spewing COVID, higher fraction wearing masks, and if a cop did nab me for "lockdown driving" I could be honest that I was out for essentials.  There was a car wash next door to the store so once a month I did a quick spraydown.

----------


## sapator

What kind of lockdown did you have?!
A party lockdown?
I couldn't drive 10 blocks till last week and the fine was 300 euros.
Tomorrow we are opening for in city drives but we cannot leave the county.
I did those thing to the car except keep the tank full, as a 20 minutes drive per week could be done for 3 months with the tank almost on empty.
Anyhow in 15 days I think the lockdown will be over and I could go to the countryside, or they will require vaccination to hit the interstate so, I would have to.....Give them the finger and go on the alternative roads.But that is not for this thread.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> caution, not for nerdy nerd nerd listeners


Ha!  Helloween were as Nerdy as Nerdy can possibly be.  Pumpkins Fly Free!

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> What kind of lockdown did you have?!
> A party lockdown?
> I couldn't drive 10 blocks till last week and the fine was 300 euros.
> Tomorrow we are opening for in city drives but we cannot leave the county.
> I did those thing to the car except keep the tank full, as a 20 minutes drive per week could be done for 3 months with the tank almost on empty.
> Anyhow in 15 days I think the lockdown will be over and I could go to the countryside, or they will require vaccination to hit the interstate so, I would have to.....Give them the finger and go on the alternative roads.But that is not for this thread.


What we called a lockdown probably wouldn't amount to a minor nuisance in most other countries that locked down. Idaho had even less than what Dilettante is talking about. Our 'lockdown' was the governor asking people to stay home if they would be willing to...and the legislature is FURIOUS with him for even that much. There were no penalties for ANYTHING a person did. Some stores and restaurants were required to set quotas, and those may have been enforced, but they may have only been enforced if the store was willing to do so. If they weren't...well, that was okay, too.

In other words, they talked a strong line, but there was ZERO enforcement allowed, so it was meaningless, and by now it is clear that EVERY action in this area is purely voluntary.

----------


## MMock

> No Telsa back then.  lol  
> 
> Wait!!!  Yes there was but it was a rock band.


Yaasss!  Saw them when they opened for Styx and Def Leppard a few years back  :Smilie:

----------


## dilettante

Here's one of the better efforts of its ilk, but so far I haven't found any real standouts.

----------


## sapator

Great someone caught the twist on my comment, my friend Funky  :wave: 

Today again my car drove me to the KTEO, that is the 2 year official check of your car , and of course as it was driving and I was thinking of how elections are coming and what I think of our traitors, I HAD to put this on:

----------


## techgnome

Currently listening to the Halo 4 Soundtrack. Gaming soundtracks have come a long way, rivaling that of full length feature films.

-tg

----------


## wes4dbt

> Yaasss!  Saw them when they opened for Styx and Def Leppard a few years back


Really, just a few years???  Styx broke up a long time ago.  Or was this a Styx 2.0?  lol

----------


## sapator

Nothing beats the good ol' Amiga and some console soundtracks!!

----------


## sapator



----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

New Retro Wave - YOTA

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Yotamaker?

----------


## sapator

Ahh, the nightmare begins!!  :big yellow: 

Since I was on Game soundtracks:

Amiga, back when, what I had, was that brave, PC speaker  :LOL: 






And the PC strikes back with the ultimate:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

More new retro 80s, this one feels like it was made in approximately 1985 but it is decidely 2019. This fills my speakers at the moment as it is able to take me back to that particularly pleasant and poignant time for me, even though it is a modern song it takes me straight back there as it has all the elements of the 80s, a good riff, some bass at the right time, a good solid drum beat, sharps and flats and a Robert Smith-like vocals coupled with a bit of 80s cheesiness that works perfectly.  Needs to be played loud first time to get the effect.




See it through to the end and you'll see what I mean.

----------


## sapator

Sound like an imitation of "The Cure" that I dearly detest but that's just me.
Surprisingly nothing extraordinary released in 1985 (except helloween and accept) but 80-90 was the kingdom or rock and metal.
Here is a 1984 relatively unknown song:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

How strange, I mentioned Robert smith and you thought it was Cure-like, minds obviously thinking alike. That is exactly what they were aiming for. However that analysis, is where we differ, the Cure is like a delicate Thai meal full of flavours and contrasts - compared to the burger and chips that is Iron Maiden and all its heavy metal ilk.

----------


## sapator

I'm not a heavy Maiden fan but you can't compare Cure to Maiden.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I don't, that is why one is Thai and the other is burger, no comparison!

----------


## FunkyDexter

Ugh!  The cure is music to jump off a bridge to.

Also, there's a place in Bristol that sells Thai Burgers.  They're really nice.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Oh, I'd like that combination. Location please!

In musical terms, that Thai/burger combination is perhaps more like this, that I am now listening to now for the umpteenth time:

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

> Ugh! The cure is music to jump off a bridge to.


Yeah you do wonder what it was they were trying to Cure, for their music to be the answer?

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Supposedly the Cure's most upbeat song, still very catchy.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Wing's Diner.  They kept me going through more than a few lock down evenings.

I was definitely a rocker rather than a goth so, for me, the Cult were great from Electric onwards.  Mind you, even before that they were one of the better goth bands in my opinion.  I swear Ian Astbury was possessed by the ghost of Jim Morison.

----------


## techgnome

> Ugh!  The cure is music to jump off a bridge to.
> 
> Also, there's a place in Bristol that sells Thai Burgers.  They're really nice.


We've got a place here in town that has a fantastic Sushi Burger. 

-tg

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> Wing's Diner.


I will note that burger location and visit when I am in Bristol next, and I will see that bridge that is so good for jumping off too, if you are a Cure fan.

I was a punk in '76 and then retained that aspect of my character with a slight hint of rebellion in all that I still do. Rebellion against what? I'm not so sure. All my interesting friends were all Mods, New Romanticists and Goths to some extent or other. All the boring ones wore a pastel-blue cardigan around their necks and held a tennis racket under their arm whilst down the pub... 

With regard to the Cure, I rate this song highly, for the very long intro that is indicative of a cure track, the sharps and flats again that distinguish it from the run-of-the-mill ordinary rock track, the sadness of the lyrics fits a mood but there are lifting moments that raise your soul too. I find this sort of music takes some brain power to appreciate but if there is no intrinsic sadness in your soul it can be hard to appreciate. 

Personally I find any sort of American-style hard rock to sound almost puerile by comparison. I am not stating that it is puerile, but for my brain it sounds simple to the point of idiocy and therefore too obvious to occupy my brain. This song by the Cure has layers, sounds, depth and definite sadness. Strangely, those are all 'positives' for my brain.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

But I do like a good burger.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> and I will see that bridge that is so good for jumping off too


I wasn't suggesting you actually try it.  Although it's still probably better than listening to the cure.

Anyway, I'm spending this evening falling down a You Tube Nostalgia Rabbit Hole which has currently led me to ACDC: Thunderstruck by way Motley Crue: Kickstart My Heart and Rammstein: Du Hast, among others.  Survivor: Eye of the Tiger is on the suggestion list so I shall shortly commence shadow boxing round the dining room.

----------


## dilettante

Stuff I listen to is probably "old folks'" music to most of you.  Usually it has some casual connection to an event or times in my life.  This just came up on my playlist:




Yeah, that sort of thing is pretty out of style now.

Some have media tie-ins that draw me back into a story:




That story has similar overtones to the Bourne franchise:

----------


## sapator

It's frustrating how high and low can England get on music.
But here is a high:

----------


## techgnome

Just got done listening to Man of Steel soundtrack... started rummaging through what else I had... realized... I hadn't heard this in a while:



@dill -- nice ... I may toss Mighty Mighty Bosstones into the queue when the Temper Trap runs out.

-tg

----------


## Peter Swinkels

Hmmm, I rarely listen to actual music. If I do, it's something I must be in the mood for, doesn't really matter who made it or what exactly it's called. I do however often have Youtube video's such as Isaac Arthur, Nostalgia Critic , or just some silly cartoon playing in the background. If I really need to focus on something I prefer silence, if I think whatever is playing in the background sounds interesting I will take the time to really pay attention to it.

----------


## Millennial

The Matrix ☆1999☆「Soundtrack Score」☆Full☆





Programming / Coding / Hacking music vol.1





Top Gear Remix (Snes) - Track 1 Synthwave / Retrowave Remix

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Some good Turkish Goth for you. Ten steps deeper from the Cure with regard to the dark vibes.

Best played with a bit of bass.




Hichlikte, boguluyor banlegim...derinlarder

Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wqweto



----------


## SearchingDataOnly

The 1992 Chinese rock band-*Hei Bao*(Black Panthers), lead singer *Dou Wei*.
https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1jZ...16368205827436

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cnn6uxiJqQ

Although the Hei-Bao(Panthers) still exists, but without the lead singer Dou Wei, the Hei-Bao(Panthers) has lost its former style and soul.

----------


## dilettante

I remember early _Speedwagon_ from my dorm days.  Guys down the hall had a sick quadraphonic system and really cranked this one up:




My PC speakers don't do it justice, and I almost think this CD was recorded from tape played slightly too slow on some crap machine.

Later the band morphed, doing fairly standard pop fare and re-released this song with less edge and crispness.

----------


## sapator

Flories.

So you wanted Ridin' the storm?...OK.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

When you need to wake up! As I do now...

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Bat for Lashes - What's a girl to do?

https://vimeo.com/96813307







Haunting and strange but a tune.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I'm listening to this now as I made a mistake by posting something on the forum, it goes round and round and round and round...

----------


## SearchingDataOnly

Removed Chinese link

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

It is Sunday!

----------


## Dillinger4

Great Band. Seen them one time on the east coast. Twisted by Design is one of my favorite Strung Out albums.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Night, night everyone!

----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers this from the old MP3.com days?

----------


## techgnome

Taiko Drumming Radio on Pandora.
Just heard this ... 



-tg

----------


## Dillinger4

Crown Lands - White Buffalo & Context: Fearless Pt. I

----------


## Peter Porter

LOL!  :LOL:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Fun, fun, fun on the autobahn...

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

This one is for the Dads...oh yes, we are all dads here.




I'm always smiling by the end.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

- and shortly after that I always watch this:




I just can't help it.

----------


## Zvoni

Nothing beats this!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter

Love that the song mostly used electronic instruments, using a LinnDrum machine,  Roland SH-101 keyboard, and a Roland RE-501 chorus echo machine.

Would love to get my hands on all of the above equipment!  :Smilie:

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter

I listened to all of the above yesterday. I'm pure 80s, but I also like some 70s and 90s tunes.

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Niya

You're an old soul  :Big Grin:

----------


## dilettante

I think this came out around the time of the "Death of Superman" series of D.C. comics.

----------


## Niya

I'm really starting to believe I'm the youngest person on these boards lol...

----------


## Peter Porter

> You're an old soul


I do like some newer tunes, but most of todays songs sound so bottled, like they were rushed off a production line!

Halsey's song is good that you posted. The only little problem I have with it is that she sounds like every other modern singer, because this is the kinda voice all producers want from today's artists, plus for music videos most artists have to look like a minature version of a supermodel.

----------


## Peter Porter

> I'm really starting to believe I'm the youngest person on these boards lol...


I know some of us don't notice on VBForums' main forum since posts get bumped down quickly, but we get alot of newbies that stick around. You've lost your youngest person's crown years ago!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter

I love this song, but what cracks me up about this video is the guitarist performing the female background chorus.

Dr. Hook is always great listening and fun to watch!

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter

Deleted...

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## dilettante

After trying to decipher the requirements in yet another question thread here, this came to mind:




It should be the VBForums Theme Song.

----------


## techgnome

This is what's currently cycled into my playlist as I'm in this thread:



-tg

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## dee-u

Kanlungan

----------


## Niya

Learned about this one from TikTok:-

----------


## Niya

Another I found from TikTok:-



I don't like the man-hating, feminazi undertones but damn, it is a catchy song.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dilettante

Who remembers the '90s?

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## techgnome

*The Smiths - Hows Soon Is Now?
*



-tg

----------


## techgnome

*Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence*



-tg

----------


## techgnome

One of the greatest covers ever ... *Johnny Cash - Hurt*



-tg

----------


## techgnome

*Evanescence - My Immortal*



*Guns N' Roses - November Rain*



*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication*




-tg

----------


## techgnome

*2Pac ft. Dr. Dre - California Love*



-tg

----------


## dee-u



----------


## dee-u



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## dilettante

Takes me back to a special someone I knew from 6th through 12th grades.  We had a lot of that "walking to/from school together" in the 6th grade, but after that we were seldom in direct contact.  7th through 12th grades most contact was through her closest female friend who was in many of my classes through accident of last names and alphabetical order used to break us all up into classes.  Big schools.

Last time I saw her was on the bus ride home the very last day of high school.  Right there I should have finally made a move.  That was 47 years ago and we both moved on to other partners we married later on.

----------


## Episcopal

> Takes me back to a special someone I knew from 6th through 12th grades.  We had a lot of that "walking to/from school together" in the 6th grade, but after that we were seldom in direct contact.  7th through 12th grades most contact was through her closest female friend who was in many of my classes through accident of last names and alphabetical order used to break us all up into classes.  Big schools.
> 
> Last time I saw her was on the bus ride home the very last day of high school.  Right there I should have finally made a move.  That was 47 years ago and we both moved on to other partners we married later on.


"The wounds heal... but the layers remain."

Quote from an online friend of 60 years ... that in 2006 was the last time we talked.

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante



----------


## techgnome

*Roundtable Rival - Lindsey Sterling*



tbh - I could listen to Lindsey Sterling all day... hrmmm... maybe I will...

-tg

----------


## dilettante

Few seem to remember The Great Schnozzola any more.

----------


## wqweto

"There's no sax in your violins"

----------


## dilettante

Darn, I just realized I don't have that Bush album (CD) in my car.  Looks like I haven't ever ripped it.  Seems like a weird omission, I'll have to see if somebody borrowed it and never returned it.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I have...

----------


## wqweto



----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I have covid! A little souvenir of a terrible year.

----------


## dilettante



----------


## techgnome

Just going to leave this here... no introduction is needed... no explanation is necessary... no apologies will be made...

-tg

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante

It's amazing how much this sounds like the main theme from Batman '87:

----------


## dilettante

Most viewers never twig to the fact that this is a rendition of Radiohead's "Creep."  It gets used throughout the series as subtextual ambience.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya

If you're into diss tracks....two of the best in recent years. MGK fires first then Eminem answers back:-

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers _The Venture Brothers_?

Who has their series of Christmas tunes?

----------


## dilettante



----------


## wej1

PEPAS VS HEADS WILL ROLL (Proyecto X Remix) - Eme Sarav

----------


## techgnome

Meat Loaf ... RIP ...  :Cry: 




A part of my youth soundtrack has passed...

-tg

----------


## sapator

I think he played in Fight Club?

So anyhow I sneaked this at work today after a coffee break:

----------


## techgnome

Not sure about Fight Club ... but he played Eddie in Rocky Horror Picture Show.

-tg

----------


## sapator

Isn't he the failed body builder that Norton cries to?

----------


## sapator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ooDX1NOzEM

----------


## techgnome

Never saw Fight Club... couldn't tell you... (checks IMDB ...) Yep ... He played Robert Paulson ... 

-tg

----------


## sapator

> Never saw Fight Club


WHAT?!!!!! Watch it like, now!

----------


## Peter Porter

RIP Meat!

----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers Bossa Nova?

----------


## dilettante



----------


## techgnome

I stumbled upon a new (to me) group called Santiano ... sent me down a rabbit hole...


 -- Wellerman



 -- Wer kann segeln ohne Wind



 -- Wenn die Kälte kommt


-tg

----------


## techgnome

I listen to a lot of trailer music ... there are but a few that can make me stop and just get lost in the moment, especialy since they are generally so short ... but this one gets me every time.




-tg

----------


## dilettante



----------


## jpbro



----------


## techgnome

Not going to bother posting any video links ...but I'm listening to Pink Floyd right now ... The Wall... to be followed by Delicate Sound of Thunder, Dark Side of the Moon, The Division Bell, A Momentary Lapse of Reason all in the queue ... going to be a trippy day...

-tg

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante

From the 1969 classic "Paint Your Wagon"




Turn on close-captioning for the lyrics.

----------


## Zvoni

Stumbled upon this one, and it's not leaving me be.......

----------


## Zvoni

> Not going to bother posting any video links ...but I'm listening to Pink Floyd right now ... The Wall... to be followed by Delicate Sound of Thunder, Dark Side of the Moon, The Division Bell, A Momentary Lapse of Reason all in the queue ... going to be a trippy day...
> 
> -tg


August 13th, 1994, Hockenheim Racetrack, Germany
I was there (with 80,000 other Floyders)
https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/pink-...-23d680df.html

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Stumbled upon this one, and it's not leaving me be.......


So, a heavy metal cover of a Johnny Cash cover of a Nine Inch Nails song...  :LOL:

----------


## Zvoni

> So, a heavy metal cover of a Johnny Cash cover of a Nine Inch Nails song...


 :wave:  :wave:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elroy

> From the 1969 classic "Paint Your Wagon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn on close-captioning for the lyrics.


Ok Dil, I have to applaud you for that one.  I love that scene.  Supposedly, they had to get Lee Marvin drunk to get him to do it, as he didn't sing and didn't want to do the scene, but it turned out to be one of the classic scenes of all time (especially if you're an old movie buff).

----------------

For me though, about all the music I ever listen to is SiriusXM Classic Vinyl.  I just wish they'd play a bit more of the old folk (Dylan, Peter Paul & Mary, etc).  They have a channel called The Village (for folk), but it's garbage.

----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers this early comic book hero TV show?

----------


## wes4dbt

How did anyone convince a studio to make a large scale musical with the stars being Lee Marvin and Clint Eastwood?  lol

Glad they did, it's a great movie.  Every time I watch it, for the next few days afterwards that dam song "Paint Your Wagon" is stuck in my head.

----------


## Zvoni

> Every time I watch it, for the next few days afterwards that dam song "Paint Your Wagon" is stuck in my head.


You've never been to a german Shopping centre during christmas.......
Talk about a song stuck in your head......

----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers when "Stargate Universe" elevated the Stargate franchise from campy military sci-fi comedy to science ficton?

And this song used at the end of the early episode where the accidental crew of _Destiny_ managed to renew the CO2 scrubbers just before they all collapsed?

----------


## dilettante

Just for fun... my favorite scene.

I call it "Millennial gamer craps his pants."

----------


## Niya

> Who else remembers when "Stargate Universe" elevated the Stargate franchise from campy military sci-fi comedy to science ficton?
> 
> And this song used at the end of the early episode where the accidental crew of _Destiny_ managed to renew the CO2 scrubbers just before they all collapsed?


I posted this one earlier in this thread somewhere:-




This one was actually from Stargate Atlantis, episode Critical Mass.

----------


## dilettante

Yes, I remember.  That was a great scene and song hinting that we might get more depth out of SG Atlantis.

Sadly we didn't get a lot more of this.  Like SG-U it wasn't well received by the fan base at large, who just weren't very sophisticated.  They wanted a sitcom centered on caped khaki and had low tolerance for attempts to grow beyond that.

These were all good TV shows, they just could have been better.  Or at least grown in other directions after so many seasons had already been made.

----------


## jg.sa

Due to the war I have been revisiting my fav. band of all times diff. renditions of "Should I stay or should I go ?", best concert I ever attended and being a OG - Old Guy I have been to many in Oz, .nz, .us and Western Europe.

The Clash @ Cloudland in Brisvegas the boys keep coming out for another encore until they turn off the power.

It is easily the best gig because Cloudland was demolished within 14 days so never going to be repeated.

Mick Jones sings 'Should I stay or should I go ?

At the Rock and Roll Public Library is just so 'alive' 

RIP Joe S.

----------


## jg.sa

BTW - Notice something about the arrangement of this song in the beginning ????

----------


## Niya

> Yes, I remember.  That was a great scene and song hinting that we might get more depth out of SG Atlantis.
> 
> Sadly we didn't get a lot more of this.  Like SG-U it wasn't well received by the fan base at large, who just weren't very sophisticated.  They wanted a sitcom centered on caped khaki and had low tolerance for attempts to grow beyond that.
> 
> These were all good TV shows, they just could have been better.  Or at least grown in other directions after so many seasons had already been made.


In my opinion Stargate suffered from a very slow decline in it's overall quality from SG-1 to Atlantis. Personally my problem with it was they began to downplay it's highly militaristic tone in favor of a comedic tone. 

SGU in my opinion was an attempt to get it back on track but their crucial mistake in my view was trying to make it a Battlestar Galatica clone instead of going back to the initial tone of it being an optimistic militaristic sci-fi drama. Stargate was never meant to be dark and edgy with a heavy emphasis on interpersonal drama. That's not why we loved it. Nonetheless, I found SGU enjoyable despite my disappointment with regards to it's tone and themes. I wished it didn't get cancelled so soon. I especially loved Robert Carlyle's performance. He stole practically every scene in the show.

Regardless of any of this, the Stargate franchise remains one of my all time favorites. I still to this day occasionally go back and binge-watch SG-1, Atlantis and the original movie.

----------


## dilettante

There were a couple of SG-1 movies too.

Some of my favorite episodes were the weird ones though.  The Supermarionation one was hilarious.  I also liked the one that was based on the movie "Grosse Pointe Blank" (Cameron Mitchell's high school reunion episode "Bounty").  Then there was the Atlantis episode "Vegas" with alternate universe characters including Wraiths on Earth (including Todd).

----------


## Niya

> There were a couple of SG-1 movies too.
> 
> Some of my favorite episodes were the weird ones though.  The Supermarionation one was hilarious.  I also liked the one that was based on the movie "Grosse Pointe Blank" (Cameron Mitchell's high school reunion episode "Bounty").  Then there was the Atlantis episode "Vegas" with alternate universe characters including Wraiths on Earth (including Todd).


Yea I watch SG-1 movies too. The one that wraps up the Ori arc is my favorite of all of them. Some great moments in that one.

I liked the SGA episode Vegas as well. I tend to like episodes featuring alternate realities. My favorite of those was the one where Sam saved an alternate Earth using Merlin's technology and became a celebrity. It was during the Ori arc.

"Bounty" was a little too campy in my opinion but I enjoyed it nonetheless. It was interesting character development for Mitchell.

But most of my favorite episodes, and gosh there are many, lean heavily into the lore of the Stargate universe. Episodes featuring the Asgard and Ancients are usually among my favorite(I love seeing the Asgard flexing on the Goa'uld  :Wink: ). I also like episodes featuring super advanced races with the episode "The Nox" being in my top 5 favorite episodes of the entire franchise. I also loved the entire arc featuring the Asgard's war with the replicators. The Ori arc was really enjoyable as well overall. 

Oh yes, and seeing Teal'c and Ronan in the same episode was one of the most epic moments in the entire franchise. It was SGA episode "Midway".

And there are so many more favorites I can't readily recall.

----------


## dilettante

It is hard to beat the Nox episodes, even where we only see one of them for a few minutes.

I always wondered if "the Giant Aliens" from the Crystal Skull episode were the Furlings.

Since we're in the "Listening To" thread, more music from another epic scene:




Did Eli ever make it into stasis with the others?  We may never really know.  He had an interesting arc from slacker to vital member of the expedition.  And the scenes with his mother were amazing.

----------


## dilettante

Here is one that you might not know unless you are old.  I'm not sure it got distribution outside the US either.

----------


## Niya

> It is hard to beat the Nox episodes, even where we only see one of them for a few minutes.


Yea, I wish we had seem more of them and their technology.




> I always wondered if "the Giant Aliens" from the Crystal Skull episode were the Furlings.


I doubt it. If I remembered correctly, the "Giant Aliens" were somewhat scared of the Goa'uld. The Furlings on the other were were one of the great races alongside the Nox, Asgard and Ancients. The Goa'uld were no where near a capable threat to any of those races.

The Furlings were such a missed opportunity in the franchise.




> Since we're in the "Listening To" thread, more music from another epic scene:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Eli ever make it into stasis with the others?  We may never really know.  He had an interesting arc from slacker to vital member of the expedition.  And the scenes with his mother were amazing.


My favorite theme/song aside from the one from Critical Mass was the SGA opening theme itself:-

----------


## dday9

Right now, I'm in a punk mood. So I've got Pandora running and it is playing Life Sux by No-Cash:



When I was a teenager I listened to a lot of sub-genres of punk like Ska, Crack Rock Steady, Crust Punk, etc.

I don't listen to this much anymore, but every once in a while I get the envies to listen to it.

----------


## techgnome

YeHa-NoHa ....



-tg

----------


## dilettante

Chicago 1968, a hot Summer, an unpopular war and less popular politicians:







> Written by Chicago trombone player James Pankow and keyboard player Robert Lamm, this song is about the 1968 Democratic National Convention in the group's hometown of Chicago, where police beat antiwar demonstrators outside the venue in what was later deemed a "police riot." The violence at the convention was big news, energizing the protest movement. CBS reporter Mike Wallace was famously caught in the fray, getting punched in the face inside the convention hall.
> 
> The song starts with a 57-second section called "Prologue, August 29, 1968," which is audio of the crowd at the convention chanting, "The whole world is watching." This chant returns in the middle of the song.

----------


## jg.sa

Hey dil




> popular politicians


Isn't that a ozymorom ( My Fav. word of all times )  :Smilie:

----------


## dilettante

> Isn't that a ozymorom ( My Fav. word of all times )


So true.

----------


## sapator

Except that you murdered it.
It's spelled Oxymoron.

----------


## apfelgluck

Hello !

----------


## dilettante

When I first glimpsed the still image for that last one I thought "Oh no, somebody found a lost Carl Sagan singing audition!"

Whew.  That could have been worse than hearing William Shatner sing.

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day Sapator




> Except that you murdered it.
> It's spelled Oxymoron.


IT is Greek to me  :Smilie:

----------


## dilettante

This one ramps up to a "metal" pitch that will have your heart pounding:

----------


## jg.sa

Something not Punk or Reggae ( Lovers Rock or Reg Groove ) my usual shuffle 




Is this throat singing ?

----------


## dilettante

Who else remembers this classic night cruising tune from back in the day when public beaches were open 24x7 and bonfires were still a thing?

----------


## dilettante

Another "oldie" by the standard of today:

----------


## jpbro

> Who else remembers this classic night cruising tune from back in the day when public beaches were open 24x7 and bonfires were still a thing?


Your public beaches close? How do they close them?

----------


## dilettante

Cops or roving gangs of vigilante Karens.

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day JPBro




> Your public beaches close? How do they close them?


Good question well ask  :Smilie: 

Countries like our wouldn't have enough Police Officer to "patrol" all of the closed beaches.

----------


## dilettante

How about this Japanese song written in Russian about a European family in a parallel universe?

----------


## jpbro

> Cops or roving gangs of vigilante Karens.


Ahh, I forgot about the vigilante Karens.

Fortunately we don't have too many of them here per capita. Public beaches can be visited all night, though they may "officially" close. Bonfires would likely get you in trouble, but a small fire would be unlikely to be a problem.

----------


## jpbro

> Countries like our wouldn't have enough Police Officer to "patrol" all of the closed beaches.


LOL! I wish the best of luck to anyone who attempts to close public beaches down under for any extended period.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

It might be a little too gothy-dark for some here but there is a good riff when you get to it.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> Cops or roving gangs of vigilante Karens.


In the UK the beaches and coastline in general (not exclusively 60-90%) are owned by the Crown and other Crown actors and access to all is a given, you might be sharing some of that with missiles and tank shells so it is best to check beforehand

----------


## dilettante

Who remembers the cold and lonely story of "Midnight Cowboy?"

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

> It's spelled Oxymoron.


No, he meant Ozzy Osbourne.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> No, he meant Ozzy Osbourne.


You're just being paranoid

----------


## techgnome

> You're just being paranoid


That's just crazy train talk.. 

-tg

----------


## dilettante

Here is an... unusual singing group:

----------


## Peter Porter



----------


## Zvoni

Who would have thought, that an Iron Maiden-Song could be played in "chilled" Style?
Absolutely brilliant

----------


## SearchingDataOnly

Qi Qin's "Every Night Every Night Weiyang"
https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:47629...d_pc_videoshow

I wonder if the West can see Chinese Weibo videos? (Because Weibo will automatically block access from other websites)

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

The great Delbert McClinton, one of my Dads favourites

----------


## dilettante



----------


## gaouser

Super Mario 64 - Bob Omb Battlefield Super Mario 64 - Slider

----------


## Episcopal

Willian Pitt - I love PlayBack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q-ZT-cMOU8&t=90s

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante

Nightmare fuel even before you try to make sense of the lyrics.

----------


## dilettante

Anyone remember those weird novelty songs from the days before Weird Al?

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante

Folk rock crossover from 1972.  It went gold and got airplay on both rock and country radio stations and was covered by numerous artists.

Today I suspect that to most ears it comes across as purely country though.




Funniest line in it today:




> You know my heart keeps tellin' me
> You're not a kid at thirty-three


Seems like most people that age now would be hard to convince.  Scary how many are trying to start having kids at 40 now and are running into fertility issues.  Maybe we're on the brink of a dystopian "Children Of Men" scenario?

----------


## dilettante



----------


## techgnome



----------


## dilettante

LOL I immediately remembered this post from a science fiction forum:




> I've got a new cube critter that has moved in next door, and she plays top 40 "country" music most of the time.
> 
> I like a lot of genres of country music, especially classic country music, stuff older than I am.
> 
> But I'm slowly being driven insane by the barrage of redneck clichés and double negatives and cheesy metal guitar riffs and intentionally nasal, whiny accents emanating from her radio.
> 
> I would think educated persons would get a bit embarrassed trying so hard to sound so dim. Some of this top 40 "written to emotionally appeal to the women" overproduced stuff is pretty brutal overkill.

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dday9

Right now I'm listening to "A Better Tomorrow" by No Cash.

----------


## dday9



----------


## dilettante

Found a cover in English that seems to have similar voices to those of the original artists.

----------


## dilettante

Another cover for fans of the original series:

----------


## Niya

Speaking of anime tracks, I like this one from FMA: Brotherhood:-



One of my favorites.

----------


## Niya

Here's one from Blood+

----------


## Niya

The opening theme for Blue Gender. I really love this one:-

----------


## Niya

Opening theme for Ghost in a Shell's second season:-

----------


## Niya

Here's the one for the first season:-

----------


## Niya

Here's a nice one from Inuyasha:-

----------


## Niya

Another from Inuyasha:-

----------


## Niya

Another from Inuyasha:-

----------


## Niya

Yet another from Inuyasha:-



This anime has some of the best tracks of any anime, at least from what I know.

----------


## Niya

And another:-

----------


## dilettante

I'm always surprised by the amount of dislike out there for Inuyasha.

----------


## Niya

> I'm always surprised by the amount of dislike out there for Inuyasha.


It has to grow on you. I initially didn't like but it grew on me the more I watched it. Inuyasha is one of those shows where you see the opening theme and think it's one thing but when you watch it, you realize your assumptions about it were wrong.

----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Niya



----------


## Episcopal

> 


You reminded me that I was already young .... at that time euro-dance was successful ...

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FzF...=RDMM&index=22

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber



----------


## mmarkgilbert

after another viewing of 007 skyfall -Adele :Big Grin:

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

I think she is singing about getting an eyeful of trifle...

----------


## dilettante

I just saw those GITS:SAC openings above again.  This is another franchise I really enjoy and need to go back to.  It is one more anime series with a very good English dub, which helped gain it broader popularity with English speaking audiences.

Even so, it remained pretty niche even in the years following release.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Having just watched the departure and funeral of Her Maj. QEII (and drunk her health too) I am now listening to the marching tune of the British Grenadiers. A damn good tune to whistle.

----------


## techgnome



----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante

The sweaty recurring nightmares of the downtrodden described in the album's first track "Allentown":




Watch for the "game show contestant" bios listed out: Billy Joel's occupation?  Computer Software.

It was a nod to the suffering from offshoring that was already underway.

----------


## dilettante

Weird Al they're not, and most of the conditions bemoaned are just trends that began before the end of the 1960s... but still funny.

----------


## dilettante

To my ear this classic is almost "The Beach Boys meet Johnny Rivers" in sound and tone.

----------


## techgnome

A classic...

-tg

----------


## techgnome

After a trip trhough Coolio, 2Pac, Outkast, and Warren G.... I found myself here...

-tg

----------


## conniegeiger34

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGwWNGJdvx8

----------


## dilettante

A short collection.




Funny how these make me think of cartoons.  That might be because so many cartoons originally used music of the era as backdrops.

----------


## sapator

If we are talking about  Halloween then:

----------


## Compossides1985

Although I'm currently listening to a podcast (shoutout to Bill Burr), I was previously listening to music. The last song I listened to was Tyler The Creator and A$AP Rocky's Potato Salad. It's a pleasant tune. It seems soothing or cold to me. It has a good flow, a beautiful instrumental, and some lyrics that is rather intriguing. The song is essentially Tyler and A$AP bragging, but sometimes songs are just that simple. Also wonderfully done is the song video. 

**Links removed by Site Administrator so it doesn't look like you're spamming us. Please don't post them again.**

----------


## dilettante



----------


## dilettante



----------


## Zvoni



----------


## dilettante

This could be the theme song for about 1/3 of the programming Q&A threads.  You know, the ones that often have misdirecting titles and a question/problem description that needs 120 Socratic posts to tease out enough information to come close to finding out what is being asked.

----------


## dilettante

Randolph Scott was in many ways the Arnold Schwarzenegger of his day.  Back then action films were mostly either crime dramas or the westerns which rose in popularity in the 1930s and dominated action films for the next 30 to 40 years.




This 1973 nostalgia song mentioning Scott and several contemporaries bemoans the state of film after several moral code restrictions were removed.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Noah Gunderson, David.

This song sounds so simple but that guitar picking rhythm is frickin' demonic to play.

----------


## sapator

Rhythm. Since I'm a rhythm player myself, i think this is the epitome of simple and demonic to play.Everyone can play it, few correctly. I was able to 10 years ago but now I have to re train my fingers (basically the pick wrist).

----------


## FunkyDexter

Yeah, I learned that one.  One of the big mistakes is to use hammer ons and pull offs like Angus does in the video.  You need to pick it or you can't get the sharp sound right.

----------


## sapator

Actually I was referring to Mal but , yeah you are correct.

----------


## FunkyDexter

Oh, I've never tried to learn Malcolms part.  Should have done really.  He was always the unsung star (wrote most of the songs).

----------


## dilettante

I remember music class in elementary school, where seasonally we'd get German, French, Spanish, Dutch, Swahili, etc. songs to learn related to festival times and holidays.




We almost always learned them in both English and the original language, though the latter was mostly by rote with... clumsy results.

Do kids today get any of that exposure, or at least pre-lockdown?

----------


## sapator

I can speak for Greece.
A kid listen to this may result in ridicule. I know it's annoying but that is the truth.
IF this is a classroom lesson, maybe but I would much prefer classical music than this type.
And to be honest I don't think nowadays  a kid everywhere in the world would listen to this at it's own accord, probably not even in Germany.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Young enough kids sing darn near anything. It's only when they get older that they start being embarrassed by...well, by anything.

----------


## jpbro

Hey @sapator, what are some of your favourite Greek songs/bands? I'm woefully ignorant on Greek music even though I live a few blocks away from the official "Greek Town" of my city. "Yanni Liv at the Acropolis" got huge here many years ago, but it wasn't really my cup of ouzo. Other than that, I can only think of the Bouzouki music scene from Monty Python's cheese shop sketch. Can you be so kind as to post your favourite Greek tunes for us to enjoy?

----------


## dilettante

This is the only one that comes to mind, but it's an instrumental.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Next door's Turkish music reflects the economic reality of the country, seriously though, I like a bit of Turkish goth.

----------


## sapator

> Hey @sapator, what are some of your favourite Greek songs/bands? I'm woefully ignorant on Greek music even though I live a few blocks away from the official "Greek Town" of my city. "Yanni Liv at the Acropolis" got huge here many years ago, but it wasn't really my cup of ouzo. Other than that, I can only think of the Bouzouki music scene from Monty Python's cheese shop sketch. Can you be so kind as to post your favourite Greek tunes for us to enjoy?


Fortunately or unfortunately I only even listened to 2 people - bands from Greece. Yannis Miliokas and Lukianos Kilaidonis and some sporadic songs + some of old Greek rebetes  . I detest bouzouki except 2-3 songs, it's like a fly passing by you all the time going vzzz vzzzzz.
Also my music taste is 95% metal but...But, I had no problems going to clubs listening to beats etc and I say had because now, I would probably have issues, if I go, that I try hard not to.
So yeah, I'm the wrong person to ask but you have to go back a few decades to finds something descent as todays Greek music is a piece of crap.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> Also my music taste is 95% metal but...


Ah, so you like brass bands. A bit of Sousa, perhaps?

----------


## techgnome

> you have to go back a few decades to finds something descent as todays music is a piece of crap.


used too many words ... removed the extraneous one... 

-tg

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

> but you have to go back a few decades to finds something descent as todays Greek music is a piece of crap.


Well, some folks might miss the point of this, but wouldn't that be putting it down either way?

----------


## jpbro

My computer is doing something stupid lately where there's no sound until I reboot, but I haven't had the time to figure it out (and I can't reboot right now because I'm in the middle of a compile). But I will listen to @dil and @ber's posts tomorrow.




> Fortunately or unfortunately I only even listened to 2 people - bands from Greece. Yannis Miliokas and Lukianos Kilaidonis


I'll check them out tomorrow too - I'malways looking for something new.

[QUOTE=sapator;5588250]some of old Greek rebetes{/qupte]

I did a quick search of "rebetes" and does that mean "numbers" in the musical sense? If so, I'd love to be introduced to the old Greek "numbers" that you like if you care to share them. 




> I detest bouzouki except 2-3 songs, it's like a fly passing by you all the time going vzzz vzzzzz.


LOL! I haven'theard enough bouzouki to hate it, and part of me kinda likes it (probably because I hear it at a restaurant when I'm in a "certain mood"), but I'd actually like to know what those 2/3 songs are that you like (again if you don't mind sharing).




> Also my music taste is 95% metal


My musical taste is probably about 5% metal, but I try to listen to as much music as I can so here 's a challenge: If you wanted to theoretically convert someone who is a 5% metal liker to a greater than 5% metal liker, what song would you choose? To help your task, the "someone" was born in the mid-1970s in North America.




> So yeah, I'm the wrong person to ask but you have to go back a few decades to finds something descent as todays Greek music is a piece of crap.


The popular stuff around here is crap too, but there's some good underground/indie stuff - is there really no good new Greek music?!

----------


## sapator

So you are open minded. I tried hard to be but the latest crap closed my mind again, lol.
Ye rebetes are not "numbers" they are people that made music in old Greek joints with a low profile and at a certain period in time their music came out and copied.
I can't recall the song names, just tunes but one I do recall is this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjOIRYSawgA  (this waring is not for you so don't worry) , warning it may or may not contain profanity, click at your own risk!
I don't wish to convert anyone to metal, it's hard music to digest so I would probably instruct you to early Judas Priest (pre 82) and some more hard rock like so it does not scare you right from the top. So the bible is Back in Black of course.

Btw I haven't heard any real good Greek music for ages. There might be some underground stuff but all I can hear lately is trap music stuff and the usual 1 note 1 rhythm dance stuff.
Again, I WAS open minded but not anymore. I'm trying to gather around my own band and play my own stuff so I'm more focused on that rather than experiment with new Greek music.

P.S. What the heck is Sousa? Keyser Soze with a different accent?

----------


## Zvoni

> My musical taste is probably about 5% metal, but I try to listen to as much music as I can so here 's a challenge: If you wanted to theoretically convert someone who is a 5% metal liker to a greater than 5% metal liker, what song would you choose? To help your task, the "someone" was born in the mid-1970s in North America.


First off: Metal is not Rock is not Metal.
Confusing? Yes.
Problem: The Definition of "Metal" has changed through time.
e.g. --> A lot of people think Motörhead "Heavy Metal".
The thing is: Lemmy (RIP) always described Motörhead as a Rock'N Roll Band, and introduced it that way at each concert.
(Motörhead being one of the rare Bands never using an Intro).
"Hello [INSERT NAME OF CITY/COUNTRY], We are Motörhead, and we play Rock'N Roll. 1..2..3..4.."

Next Problem: Expose you directly to the "hard" stuff (and hope for the best), or "easing" you into it?

For me personally it was the first. In late 1986 my cousin introduced me to "Wasted Years" by Iron Maiden, and in that moment i was a goner.
OTOH, i heard from other people being "eased" into it.

Bottom Line: either way you get introduced to it, you have to want to explore it open minded ("Oh, i like this..... nahh, not really")

That said: I'd never suggest "Cannibal Corpse" or "Boltthrower" to someone who "Hey, I don't listen to Heavy Metal. Got any recommendation for me?"  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

As for you: You being Canadian, i'd suggest "Rush" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rush_(band)), if you don't already know it

Just for you to get an idea about different styles:
My personal favorites are:
Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, early Metallica, WASP, Saxon, Queensryche, Mötley Crüe, AC/DC, Motörhead, Accept, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Osbourne, Nightwish, Within Temptation, early Helloween, Metal Church, Rush

But i also like specific songs from other genres (Hip Hop, Reggea, Pop, House, Dancepop etc.) but there only specific songs, not the genre by itself.
I mean "Jimmy Cliffs - I can see clearly now" is still an evergreen....

----------


## sapator

Yeah, except Motorhead where (I can't believe I'm writing "where") not R'N'R . They might have said that but it was Hard Rock at least (if somewone where on 1 of their gigs would understand ). Same goes with other bands like AC/DC , they said R'N'R and later they would sometimes say R'N'R with anabolics but in reality most of the older ones where a mixture of hard rock and heavy blues. 
What we call metal has expanded a lot from the beginning, aka Sabbath and have taken different genres like Thrash,New wave,Speed,Melodic,Death,Power etc .
Of course I won't have an issue when someone says Motorhead are R'N'R but what pisses me of is when pop bands would proclaim themself as Rock just because they use a guitar. You are pop, get over it!

Anyhow some of my favorites are: 
AC/DC,Judas Priest,Motor,Manowar,Helloween,Accept,Running Wild,Saxon,Iron Maiden,Raven,Annihilator,Grave Digger etc Also some Prodigy tunes ain't bad, if I have to go beyond metal-HR or some stones.

----------


## Zvoni

Well, the reason i started to listen to "other" music (and actually liking the odd song, i mean.... come on... 2PAC's "California Love" is a brilliant song), 
and let me tell you, that I've been called a "traitor to the cause" more than once because of it, is, well.....
.... i found out the hard way, that it's next to impossible to flirt with a pretty girl (especially ones who don't like Hard'N Heavy) while headbanging your brain out through your ears....

 :big yellow:  :wave:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The Sousa reference was a joke. I felt you might not get it, as it's a particular type of music that may be pretty much unique to a very narrow time in the US.

John Philip Sousa wrote a series of the better known marching band music back around the turn of the last century. Being marches, it's usually played with a lot of brass instruments (heavy metal), including the Sousaphone, which is a variation on the tuba used for marching, as it wraps around the musician and allows them to better balance and carry a heavy instrument.

----------


## Zvoni

> The Sousa reference was a joke. I felt you might not get it, as it's a particular type of music that may be pretty much unique to a very narrow time in the US.
> 
> John Philip Sousa wrote a series of the better known marching band music back around the turn of the last century. Being marches, it's usually played with a lot of brass instruments (heavy metal), including the Sousaphone, which is a variation on the tuba used for marching, as it wraps around the musician and allows them to better balance and carry a heavy instrument.


So, in short: Watch a College-Football-Game, and you'll see/hear "Sousa"-Music?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sapator

> Well, the reason i started to listen to "other" music (and actually liking the odd song, i mean.... come on... 2PAC's "California Love" is a brilliant song), 
> and let me tell you, that I've been called a "traitor to the cause" more than once because of it, is, well.....
> .... i found out the hard way, that it's next to impossible to flirt with a pretty girl (especially ones who don't like Hard'N Heavy) while headbanging your brain out through your ears....


OH, there is no problem with girls, you will never pass me as a metal type and I never brought a discussion about heavy music when there was no interest.
What was my tradeoff was going to regular clubs but music does not really matter there, so I don't live the "metal way" sort to speak...Until I get to the studio...  :Cool: 
Also calling traitor and such must have been in the beginning when there was punk and rockers. I guess, because I haven't lived that. No one will call a metal head that also listen to 2PAC a traitor these days. At least in Greece.

----------


## sapator

> The Sousa reference was a joke. I felt you might not get it, as it's a particular type of music that may be pretty much unique to a very narrow time in the US.
> 
> John Philip Sousa wrote a series of the better known marching band music back around the turn of the last century. Being marches, it's usually played with a lot of brass instruments (heavy metal), including the Sousaphone, which is a variation on the tuba used for marching, as it wraps around the musician and allows them to better balance and carry a heavy instrument.


OH, I got the joke and made a counter joke. You did not put a smiley emoji so I did not put a counter smiley emoji. 
Don't expect to be treated differently than you treat people........  :Alien Frog:

----------


## techgnome

I'll listen to almost any genre ... there's some jazz that I like... some rap (mostly old school stuff -- 2Pac's California Love is one of my favorites) rock, hard rock, metal, death, soundtracks... I'm all over the place. Pandora & Spotify have given up trying to recommend things to me. 

Most of the time I'm just looking for something that I can work to and enjoy. Depends on my exact mood. Right now I need something bouncy... so I might put on the rap play list - I find rap is good for hooks and consistent tempos which are good at keeping me going.

-tg

----------


## Zvoni

Recently......

Me: "Alexa, play 'Last Christmas' by Wham"
Alexa: "Okay, i'm playing 'Last.... ?!?!? THE HELL I WILL!"

----------


## dilettante

Songs can have a "bouncy" beat but a very different tone overall.

They can also have an completely unrelated story told in the official video:

----------


## dilettante

This is really a salt-water tune but it has always been pretty popular here on the Great Lakes, especially in the old merchant marine towns.




As far as I can tell this song was recorded about 6 times.  Most jukeboxes carry the original, though this rendition is pretty close to it.

----------


## jpbro

Sorry guys, I'm in the middle of some nuclear idiocy here at work, but I will try to get back and respond as soon as I can. I appreciate all the responses and I hope to give them my full attention!!

----------


## dilettante

Some of the cast members in this music video are famous for other things:

----------


## sapator

Hah, good one! Great move , underestimated tho.
Since we are on the topic, I can't understand how some people say that they hear all kind of music (sorry tech that was not for you in particular) . I mean how can you go from simple lounge tunes to metal? I think that kind of spread show either extreme tolerance or non understanding-absorbance of music. Also almost every person that says that hears all kind of music will put the fingers on the ear holes, turn to embryo position, drop on the floor and start crying like a little girl when they get hit with Painkiller.  :Big Grin: 

Let's give it a try:

----------


## techgnome

How I do it depends:
1) I hit shuffle on everything I own and let the randomness handle it. I'll go from Bach and Mozart to Bauhaus to Def Leppard to Pink Floyd to the Kinks, to Mozart again, to Ramstein.
2) I listen to specific genres in batches. Some times I'll put on the 80', other times it's soundtracks, other times it's old school rap... just depends.

-tg

----------


## sapator

Yes but those are not "every specter". I was talking of "I listen to eeeveryting" people. 
I'm the first to admit that I DON'T listen to everything as 90% is crap. Also, as you mentioned it, Jazz is like the assembly language of music, extremely hard to grasp and boring as hell but to the right people is a machine of learning. I personally am bored to death listening to it, playing...Mhhh maybe a little,long time ago,as I have a Berklee degree in Jazz (you need that to learn EVERYTHING else) but again, boring as hell.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> Yes but those are not "every specter".


It's in the right _spirit_ though.  So let's let's not _ghost_ him for a simple slip.

----------


## sapator

I truly had no intention, it was not directed to him at all.

P.S. Hamsters defending dogs? WTH is going on here?!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dilettante



----------


## OptionBase1

My recently played songs (sorry for no Youtube embeds, these are local files and I didn't want to track down a url for all of them).  Genre is a bit all over the place, but I hope someone else appreciates some of these songs.

Live - Lightning Crashes
Cloud Cult - Days to Remember
Billy Joel - These Are The Times To Remember
My Morning Jacket - I'm Amazed
Cass Elliot - Make Your Own Kind Of Music
Boney M. - Rasputin
Passenger - Simple Song
The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels
George Harrison - What Is Life
David Foster - Love Theme from St. Elmo's Fire
The Decemberists - Sons & Daughters
The Flys - Got You Where I Want You

----------


## dilettante

Warning, a bit rough not too safe for work:

----------


## Curness1941

"Clair de Lune" by Claude Debussy

----------

